# A teenager has beheaded a teacher in northern Paris for showing pictures of Prophet Mohammed in class



## aryadravida

*Footage captures the moment Chechen gunman, 18, is shot by French police after BEHEADING a teacher who 'showed his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed during lesson on freedom'*

*A teenager has beheaded a teacher in northern Paris for showing pictures of Prophet Mohammed in class*
*The attack occurred in Conflans-Saint-Honorine, 25 miles from the city centre, before a police chase ensued*
*Footage has been shared showing the moments the police caught up with the 18-year-old suspect on Friday*
*In the video, the police are seen advancing down a street towards the suspect while holding their firearms *
*The officers can be heard shouting at him to get on the ground before opening fire and killing him in the street*
By PETER ALLEN IN PARIS and CHRIS JEWERS FOR MAILONLINE and WIRES

PUBLISHED: 17:42 BST, 16 October 2020 | UPDATED: 02:25 BST, 17 October 2020










e-mail
*89k*shares
1.1k
View comments



Footage has been released of the moment a teenage Chechen gunman was shot by French police after beheading a teacher for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed.
The 18-year-old reportedly shouted 'Allahu Akbar' before attacking the teacher with a knife in a Paris suburb in broad daylight on Friday afternoon.
His victim was a 47-year-old middle school history teacher named as Samuel P, who had enraged parents by displaying cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed to pupils in a lesson on freedom of expression. 
The suspect, whose identity has not been officially established, was shot by French officers as they tried to arrest him. He later died of his injuries, police said.
Four people, including a minor, have been arrested in connection with the incident, a judicial source told AFP early on Saturday. All were related to the assailant, the source added.
A video taken by a local resident shows the police arriving to attempt the arrest, ultimately leading to the shooting of the alleged assailant.
French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher














*MORE VIDEOS*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#

1
2
3
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#




Watch video
French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher













Pictured: Teacher beheaded for showing cartoons of Prophet Mohammed


The French teacher who was beheaded by a suspected Islamist terrorist for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed has been identified as Samuel Paty.




www.dailymail.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## aryadravida

The teacher can't be more stupid...he knows how violently muslims react to things that are against Mohammad....he need not have displayed those insulting cartoons to teach freedom of expression...
such stupid childish acts will only bring animosity.
Muslims should leave countries like France .It's clear the more muslims engage in violence the more French are going to engage in more demeaning acts against Mohammad..
It's better to ignore these things if they want a peaceful life in France.
But in this case I don't have much sympathy for the teacher as displaying such things and insulting a religion in a classroom where muslim children are there sends wrong signals to those muslim children..they feel they are being discriminated..they are being targetted....no teacher should ever discuss anything bad about any religion in a class where children of different religions are there(this applies more to pakistani teachers and lecturers who talk badly about hindus in classrooms)

Reactions: Like Like:
16 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PakFactor

aryadravida said:


> The teacher can't be more stupid...he knows how violently muslims react to things that are against Mohammad....he need not have displayed those insulting cartoons to teach freedom of expression...
> such stupid childish acts will only bring animosity.
> Muslims should leave countries like France .It's clear the more muslims engage in violence the more French are going to engage in mored demeaning acts against Mohammad...It's better to ignore these things if they want a peaceful life in France.
> But in this case I don't have much sympathy for the teacher as displaying such things and insulting a religion in a classroom where muslim children are there sends wrong signals to those muslim children..they feel they are being discriminated..they are being targetted....no teacher should ever discuss anything bad about any religion in a class where children of different religions are there(this applies more to pakistani teachers and lecturers who talk badly about hindus in classrooms)



This one of the few times I would agree with an Indian, the teacher was stupid to bring this up in the first place and can't they teach in other ways instead of insulting religious figures? Their is always a limit to speech you can't go around and insulting and not expect a blow back.

This teacher had it coming for being this stupid, an educated idiot, sadly he/she fell in the realm of Darwin Theory so in essence a stupid was eliminated from the gene pool.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

good going man good going why these guys move to west first place . its EU fault why they let in these guys .

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## dbc

PakFactor said:


> This one of the few times I would agree with an Indian, the teacher was stupid to bring this up in the first place and can't they teach in other ways instead of insulting religious figures? Their is always a limit to speech you can't go around and insulting and not expect a blow back.
> 
> This teacher had it coming for being this stupid, an educated idiot, sadly he/she fell in the realm of Darwin Theory so in essence a stupid was eliminated from the gene pool.



So you are saying 1.9 billion Muslims will instantly become murders when the holy Prophet is insulted. I feel certain that 99.9999% of the 1.9 billion Muslims are secure in their own faith, secure enough to ignore the occasional idiot that chooses to offend Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Imran Khan

anyhow good job police they shot him on sight .

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Play stupid games win stupid prizes

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Microsoft

lightoftruth said:


> French don't backoff



You *need *to go study some history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## AViet

The victim was free to insult others' belief and the boy was free to kill him (if he was rich enough to buy the court, he would be sentenced for 20 years and jailed for 10 years). That's Western freedom of expression, as far as I understand.

This is primitive, jungle type of freedom.

When will Europe become less childish?. It is rich, but it behaves exactly like a spoiled teenager, who believe everything he does are rational and good for the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

AViet said:


> The victim was free to insult others' belief and the boy was free to kill him (if he was rich enough to buy the court, he would be sentenced for 20 years and jailed for 10 years). That's Western freedom of expression, as far as I understand.
> 
> This is primitive, jungle type of freedom.
> 
> When will Europe become less childish?. It is rich, but it behaves exactly like a spoiled teenager, who believe everything he does are rational and good for the world.


How do you equate a childish cartoon with a killing of human being?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

dbc said:


> So you are saying 1.9 billion Muslims will instantly become murders when the holy Prophet is insulted. I feel certain that 99.9999% of the 1.9 billion Muslims are secure in their own faith, secure enough to ignore the occasional idiot that chooses to offend Islam.



everyone has a different way to process things, understand religion and act on good and bad, of course what the Student did was wrong, he could easily go to School authorities to complain , even if they don't do anything ( because of French Laws of Freedom ) but at least he wont have a murder on his head, when someone kill someone for insult against God or Prophet , he took his chance to repent . What if the professor in some part of life find Islam become a good Muslim ? and now he is dead so we kill his possibility to become a good person, repent to God .

I think it will take effort from both sides to fix this issues, the Provocation needs to be stopped and also from Muslim side they need to learn to ignore and move on, but again not all humans are same , not all humans process things differently unfortunately .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

YeBeWarned said:


> everyone has a different way to process things, understand religion and act on good and bad, of course what the Student did was wrong, he could easily go to School authorities to complain , even if they don't do anything ( because of French Laws of Freedom ) but at least he wont have a murder on his head, when someone kill someone for insult against God or Prophet , he took his chance to repent . What if the professor in some part of life find Islam become a good Muslim ? and now he is dead so we kill his possibility to become a good person, repent to God .
> 
> I think it will take effort from both sides to fix this issues, the Provocation needs to be stopped and also from Muslim side they need to learn to ignore and move on, but again not all humans are same , not all humans process things differently unfortunately .


Accord to French President it is freedom of speech and expression. How can you call it provocation?


----------



## lightoftruth

Microsoft said:


> You *need *to go study some history.


This ain't a war,it's a battle of Ideas try breaking the idea of liberty of French people.


----------



## Riea

Good thing is at least muslim countries vehicles/properties are not being destroyed by rioters these days over these cartoons which was a win win situations for these anti Muslim cartoonists .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Norwegian said:


> Accord to French President it is freedom of speech and expression. How can you call it provocation?



Because their Freedom is insulting people's sentiments , we are all humans who live here and we have to respect each others sentiment , if your mothers die , and i live next to and play **** movie on a large screen facing your house and play it loud, Yes it wont be against the law , but that means i am a Pathetic human being for not respecting your sentiments .

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## AViet

Norwegian said:


> How do you equate a childish cartoon with a killing of human being?



Do you think it is a little bit like the West killing millions just for "democracy"

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

lightoftruth said:


> This ain't a war,it's a battle of Ideas try breaking the idea of liberty of French people.











Macron Vows Crackdown on ‘Islamist Separatism’ in France (Published 2020)


President Emmanuel Macron’s speech addressed a deep-rooted problem in French society: its enduring difficulty to integrate significant parts of its large, nonwhite, Muslim population of immigrants and their descendants.




www.nytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

YeBeWarned said:


> Because their Freedom is insulting people's sentiments , we are all humans who live here and we have to respect each others sentiment , if your mothers die , and i live next to and play **** movie on a large screen facing your house and play it loud, Yes it wont be against the law , but that means i am a Pathetic human being for not respecting your sentiments .


But can he behead you for that " hurting sentiments" ?
Is it justified ?
Shouldn't that motivation and thought process to behead someone be challenged/ thrown out in a civilized society ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

Microsoft said:


> You *need *to go study some history.



LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

lightoftruth said:


> But can he behead you for that " hurting sentiments" ?
> Is it justified ?
> Shouldn't that motivation and thought process to behead someone be challenged/ thrown out in a civilized society ?



Not talking specifically about Beheading, talking about the violence which has different levels .. yes there are levels to it, just like the insult has its own levels , if I am not insulting his recently dead mother ,yes its not enough to behead me, but for many its enough to start a violent fight that sometimes can turn deadly , we live in a world where road rage can take people's lives right ?

Insulting a prophet it must be very serious for him ( teenager ) hence his reaction ( Completely wrong ) , but as i said, not all French Muslims are reacting violently right ? its because of people tendencies to handle things , some are strong and some are weak, emotionally and mentally .

Solution to this problems is not just banning Muslims from west, or keep provoking them until they are ok with it , its not gonna happen, a solution to this problem involved both sides working together, Muslims make 1.8 billion of total population and their religion and sentiments needs to be respected . Out of 1.8 Billion Muslim you can never predict who will do next for what next event like that. Why not stop the provocations and agitation in the first place ? France is not a Openly Enemy to Muslim world, they do Business with ME and Muslims , they sell and buy stuff , they travel as tourists, but if you can not make a simple rule to stop hurting the sentiments of 1.8 billion Muslims then I will say that you are not serious at solving the issue, but instead you just want to work as Petrol in the already raging fire .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PakFactor

lightoftruth said:


> This ain't a war,it's a battle of Ideas try breaking the idea of liberty of French people.



The Germans did break them, they resorted to eating Frogs and freely enjoy it now. It’s a national dish.


lightoftruth said:


> But can he behead you for that " hurting sentiments" ?
> Is it justified ?
> Shouldn't that motivation and thought process to behead someone be challenged/ thrown out in a civilized society ?



I don’t know according to French Law it’s freedom of expression of ones feeling some chose to say it some show it.

All in All the teacher was stupid. As I said one less idiot in the gene pool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

lightoftruth said:


> This ain't a war,it's a battle of Ideas try breaking the idea of liberty of French people.


North Africans already took care of French notion of freedom 60 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakFactor

YeBeWarned said:


> Not talking specifically about Beheading, talking about the violence which has different levels .. yes there are levels to it, just like the insult has its own levels , if I am not insulting his recently dead mother ,yes its not enough to behead me, but for many its enough to start a violent fight that sometimes can turn deadly , we live in a world where road rage can take people's lives right ?
> 
> Insulting a prophet it must be very serious for him ( teenager ) hence his reaction ( Completely wrong ) , but as i said, not all French Muslims are reacting violently right ? its because of people tendencies to handle things , some are strong and some are weak, emotionally and mentally .
> 
> Solution to this problems is not just banning Muslims from west, or keep provoking them until they are ok with it , its not gonna happen, a solution to this problem involved both sides working together, Muslims make 1.8 billion of total population and their religion and sentiments needs to be respected . Out of 1.8 Billion Muslim you can never predict who will do next for what next event like that. Why not stop the provocations and agitation in the first place ? France is not a Openly Enemy to Muslim world, they do Business with ME and Muslims , they sell and buy stuff , they travel as tourists, but if you can not make a simple rule to stop hurting the sentiments of 1.8 billion Muslims then I will say that you are not serious at solving the issue, but instead you just want to work as Petrol in the already raging fire .



They don’t have to be open about being the enemy, but their actions sure do show their intent on being the enemy. Let’s not kid ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

YeBeWarned said:


> Because their Freedom is insulting people's sentiments , we are all humans who live here and we have to respect each others sentiment , if your mothers die , and i live next to and play **** movie on a large screen facing your house and play it loud, Yes it wont be against the law , but that means i am a Pathetic human being for not respecting your sentiments .


You are absolutely right, the person should not do such things when your mother is dead and obviously you don’t go murder someone for this either.
Both should understand and act accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

YeBeWarned said:


> everyone has a different way to process things, understand religion and act on good and bad, of course what the Student did was wrong, he could easily go to School authorities to complain , even if they don't do anything ( because of French Laws of Freedom ) but at least he wont have a murder on his head, when someone kill someone for insult against God or Prophet , he took his chance to repent . What if the professor in some part of life find Islam become a good Muslim ? and now he is dead so we kill his possibility to become a good person, repent to God .
> 
> I think it will take effort from both sides to fix this issues, the *Provocation *needs to be stopped and also from Muslim side they need to learn to ignore and move on, but again not all humans are same , not all humans process things differently unfortunately .



What is provocation? Is an Indian justified in killing me because I ate beef for many years and even butchered a cow?
A consequence of globalization is that people with varying beliefs now live and work together. Perhaps mutual tolerance is called for until we all start to understand each other a little better.

Year ago my father unintentionally caused grievous offence to his Egyptian colleague by the very simple act of putting his feet on his desk and thus showing the *soles* of his *shoes* to his Egyptian colleague. The Egyptian in a fit of rage struck my father - long story short, my father did not mean to cause offense. People raised under different circumstances cannot be expected to understand the emotions of someone from a different culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khansaheeb

aryadravida said:


> The teacher can't be more stupid...he knows how violently muslims react to things that are against Mohammad....he need not have displayed those insulting cartoons to teach freedom of expression...
> such stupid childish acts will only bring animosity.
> Muslims should leave countries like France .It's clear the more muslims engage in violence the more French are going to engage in more demeaning acts against Mohammad..
> It's better to ignore these things if they want a peaceful life in France.
> But in this case I don't have much sympathy for the teacher as displaying such things and insulting a religion in a classroom where muslim children are there sends wrong signals to those muslim children..they feel they are being discriminated..they are being targetted....no teacher should ever discuss anything bad about any religion in a class where children of different religions are there(this applies more to pakistani teachers and lecturers who talk badly about hindus in classrooms)


It seems the teacher was heading in the wrong direction and can now freely express his views to god. If you upset one billion people one of them will get you. Don't upset a Chechen as the Russians found out.

If facts are bad about Hinduism and culture then whose faults is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Jugger said:


> When they don’t let Muslims in you cry for humanity and compassion but now when they have let millions in you cry why they have let them in..!!!
> Is there a limit for hipocrisy...?
> 
> This is a reason why people are becoming atheists as they don’t want to be associated with such incidents.


please give me a source of such claim where i cry ?

i always say they must stop extremists to let in .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

dbc said:


> So you are saying 1.9 billion Muslims will instantly become murders when the holy Prophet is insulted. I feel certain that 99.9999% of the 1.9 billion Muslims are secure in their own faith, secure enough to ignore the occasional idiot that chooses to offend Islam.


Belief may have no meaning to you but it certainly does to the 3000 Talibs who defeated the greatest army the world has ever seen. You should sure respect beliefs.

Is inciting religious hatred a crime in France , it certainly is in the EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

YeBeWarned said:


> Because their Freedom is insulting people's sentiments , we are all humans who live here and we have to respect each others sentiment , if your mothers die , and i live next to and play **** movie on a large screen facing your house and play it loud, Yes it wont be against the law , but that means i am a Pathetic human being for not respecting your sentiments .


No insulting, dehumanizing! What can't be muddled, bought and ideologically challenged... tarnish it, soil it and desecrate it. Let Muslims imagine a new reality, because a western one has been and continues to be lost! 
Why else would a state single Muslims out? Why a state use legislation to ban or alter a Muslims conduct? Especially when it doesn't affect their neighbor, less state. French have made it a game to bite their nose off to spite the face. French haven't really caught up with their past... among the most brutal regimes to have ever existed on this planet... their colonies fought some of the most brutal fighting since second world war... hundreds of thousands of Algerians died, plantation deaths, Vietnam... what has meant freedom for French has generally meant death to the rest. Their projection continues unabated as if they rule the world... and not another state in EU with a colonial past.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

YeBeWarned said:


> Because their Freedom is insulting people's sentiments , we are all humans who live here and we have to respect each others sentiment , if your mothers die , and i live next to and play **** movie on a large screen facing your house and play it loud, Yes it wont be against the law , but that means i am a Pathetic human being for not respecting your sentiments .


So insulting someones sentiments means they should be killed? 🤔


AViet said:


> Do you think it is a little bit like the West killing millions just for "democracy"


No relevance


YeBeWarned said:


> Why not stop the provocations and agitation in the first place ?


Why not stop the killings and beheadings instead?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Norwegian said:


> So insulting someones sentiments means they should be killed? 🤔
> 
> No relevance
> 
> Why not stop the killings and beheadings instead?



Maybe the Chechen and the French teacher should have had a duel:-

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

PakFactor said:


> All in All the teacher was stupid. As I said one less idiot on the gene pool


France is not Pakistan. Their country their laws. Sharia laws are not applicable everywhere on earth.








Pakistan lecturer sentenced to death for blasphemy - BBC News


Junaid Hafeez was convicted of insulting the Prophet Muhammad on social media.




www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Norwegian said:


> France is not Pakistan. Their country their laws. Sharia laws are not applicable everywhere on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan lecturer sentenced to death for blasphemy - BBC News
> 
> 
> Junaid Hafeez was convicted of insulting the Prophet Muhammad on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com



The student used French Law - _Freedom of Expression _he just had a slightly different interpretation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

PakFactor said:


> The student used French Law - _Freedom of Expression_


No he used Sharia law: Kill anyone who insult prophet Muhammad


----------



## PakFactor

Norwegian said:


> No he used Sharia law: Kill anyone who insult prophet Muhammad



Well then I guess that’s his _slight interpretation. _Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## AViet

Norwegian said:


> So insulting someones sentiments means they should be killed? 🤔
> 
> No relevance
> 
> Why not stop the killings and beheadings instead?



I should change the term "killing" to "murder". Millions in the world have been raped, murdered, beheaded etc. by Western forces just because they refuse to believe in the so-called "democracy".

Is that not true? We Vietnamese still vividly remember these crimes on our soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cliftonite

Muslims don't know how to assimilate. The West is totally right to ban immigration from Muslim countries. If you want your Shariah law stay in your bumf*ckistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## PakFactor

thewayoftheworld said:


> Never heard of Christian beheading someone because of a picture. Abrahamic religions are scourge on earth because they taught the follower that everything else is wrong and only their own religion is right. Islam being the most strict with death for apostasy. No wonder there is no country where Islam can coexist peacefully. Very few country where Islam can be 50%. It is either a vast majority or less than 20%. Islam is definitely NOT a peaceful religion.



They don’t behead because they bomb your *** back to the Stone Age.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Iltutmish

thewayoftheworld said:


> No wonder there is no country where Islam can coexist peacefully. Very few country where Islam can be 50%.


Vietnamese (and Indians) can never understand this mindset. Islam means submission, a thing your lot only practices towards the white race. Grow a spine then you will understand why we cannot tolerate injustices from the majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

thewayoftheworld said:


> Never heard of Christian beheading someone because of a picture. Abrahamic religions are scourge on earth because they taught the follower that everything else is wrong and only their own religion is right. Islam being the most strict with death for apostasy. No wonder there is no country where Islam can coexist peacefully. Very few country where Islam can be 50%. It is either a vast majority or less than 20%. Islam is definitely NOT a peaceful religion. How can you call yourself peace if you can't even tolerate other beliefs.


So, this is an opinion and this is a conversation that can be had... 

Qur'an says:
Is the reward for good (Ihsan) anything other than good? (55:60)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

dbc said:


> So you are saying 1.9 billion Muslims will instantly become murders when the holy Prophet is insulted. I feel certain that 99.9999% of the 1.9 billion Muslims are secure in their own faith, secure enough to ignore the occasional idiot that chooses to offend Islam.


Those 1.9 billion will not be murderer. Cos in their own country, insulting the holy prophet will automatically carry death penalty. They are acting under those law. So how can they be murderer? Its like saying those French police who shot the chechen is murderer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

Cliftonite said:


> Muslims don't know how to assimilate. The West is totally right to ban immigration from Muslim countries. If you want your Shariah law stay in your bumf*ckistan.


The hounds of Baskerville let you out again?
Are you full retard or deliberately attempting to troll? Millions of Pakistani and Muslims live abroad and behave impeccably - they may billions in tax and employ 1000s and never set a foot wrong in their host nation. You can’t tarnish them with the acts of a retard. Your post is disrespectful to all and you ought to retract it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakFactor said:


> Pajeet put your real flag colors back on —
> Shameless bhangee
> 
> @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @Musings @PAKISTANFOREVER






The short, little weiner, hyper-ugly indian incel strikes again..........

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakFactor

Musings said:


> The hounds of Baskerville let you out again?
> Are you full retard or deliberately attempting to troll? Millions of Pakistani and Muslims live abroad and behave impeccably - they may billions in tax and employ 1000s and never set a foot wrong in their host nation. You can’t tarnish them with the acts of a retard. Your post is disrespectful to all and you ought to retract it.





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The short, little weiner, hyper-ugly indian incel strikes again..........



Their shameless with no pride, ashamed of their own flag

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cliftonite

Musings said:


> The hounds of Baskerville let you out again?
> Are you full retard or deliberately attempting to troll? Millions of Pakistani and Muslims live abroad and behave impeccably - they may billions in tax and employ 1000s and never set a foot wrong in their host nation. You can’t tarnish them with the acts of a retard. Your post is disrespectful to all and you ought to retract it.



Well that shpiel has gotten very old. The world has been very patient with the whole "don't tarnish the whole community with the acts of one person" schtick. It's time the said community started addressing the extremist elements within it.

Two weeks ago a man in Paris stabbed a Charlie Hebdo editor. No surprises for guessing who he was.

Oh if a Shia or Ahmedi dares to attack a Sunni in Pakistan. See what happens. Whole cities are burned down. Yesterday Karachi had a payya jaam strike by sectarian parties because a Sunni scholar was shot. Aurangzeb Farooqui- that ASWJ terrorist was out threatening Shias to stay in line. Where was your logic then?

Double standards no? If white people take out rallies then you start whining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mahmood-ur-Rehman

Norwegian said:


> How do you equate a childish cartoon with a killing of human being?


It is Muslim behavior other faith peoples can not understand it


aryadravida said:


> *Footage captures the moment Chechen gunman, 18, is shot by French police after BEHEADING a teacher who 'showed his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed during lesson on freedom'*
> 
> *A teenager has beheaded a teacher in northern Paris for showing pictures of Prophet Mohammed in class*
> *The attack occurred in Conflans-Saint-Honorine, 25 miles from the city centre, before a police chase ensued*
> *Footage has been shared showing the moments the police caught up with the 18-year-old suspect on Friday*
> *In the video, the police are seen advancing down a street towards the suspect while holding their firearms *
> *The officers can be heard shouting at him to get on the ground before opening fire and killing him in the street*
> By PETER ALLEN IN PARIS and CHRIS JEWERS FOR MAILONLINE and WIRES
> 
> PUBLISHED: 17:42 BST, 16 October 2020 | UPDATED: 02:25 BST, 17 October 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e-mail
> *89k*shares
> 1.1k
> View comments
> 
> 
> 
> Footage has been released of the moment a teenage Chechen gunman was shot by French police after beheading a teacher for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed.
> The 18-year-old reportedly shouted 'Allahu Akbar' before attacking the teacher with a knife in a Paris suburb in broad daylight on Friday afternoon.
> His victim was a 47-year-old middle school history teacher named as Samuel P, who had enraged parents by displaying cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed to pupils in a lesson on freedom of expression.
> The suspect, whose identity has not been officially established, was shot by French officers as they tried to arrest him. He later died of his injuries, police said.
> Four people, including a minor, have been arrested in connection with the incident, a judicial source told AFP early on Saturday. All were related to the assailant, the source added.
> A video taken by a local resident shows the police arriving to attempt the arrest, ultimately leading to the shooting of the alleged assailant.
> French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE VIDEOS*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch video
> French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured: Teacher beheaded for showing cartoons of Prophet Mohammed
> 
> 
> The French teacher who was beheaded by a suspected Islamist terrorist for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed has been identified as Samuel Paty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Shooting a Muslim is so easy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakFactor said:


> Their shameless with no pride, ashamed of their own flag







Must have also been rejected by a female gorilla again.........which is why he is on here........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## dbc

Beast said:


> Those 1.9 billion will not be murderer. Cos in their own country, insulting the holy prophet will automatically carry death penalty. They are acting under those law. So how can they be murderer? Its like saying those French police who shot the chechen is murderer.




You'll find your answer in Surah 3:186

It preaches to be steadfast in your belief of Allah.
IMO the Quran preaches tolerance and reinforcement of ones faith in Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Why is introspection so fcking hard for the majority people of my faith?

Its like they're taught from the start to obfuscate and deflect. A Muslim just can't be wrong and evil. It always has to be the fault of the White, the Zionist, the Hindu, the Kafir who provoked him.

And this phenomenon is compounded in my countrymen. They've added internal enemies like Ahmedis, Shias and different sects of Muslims to that list as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iltutmish

Cliftonite said:


> Why is introspection so fcking hard for the majority people of my faith?


Are you a Muslim now? Please stick to one story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 21st Century Vampire

thewayoftheworld said:


> Abrahamic religions are scourge on earth because they taught the follower that everything else is wrong and only their own religion is right.



That's *not unique* to Abrahamic faiths, same *explicit* pattern is found in Hinduism unlike what secular hippies promote and this facts over feelings approach isn't something bad, it's even better




jamahir said:


> . I am going to get criticized but it is the Tablighi Jamaat responsible for all these reactionary / regressive / criminal acts of now. The TJ is brainwashing the youth.



You mean worldwide?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cliftonite

jamahir said:


> What has happened to young Muslims of recent times ? In earlier times they used to join left-wing activism. I am going to get criticized but it is the Tablighi Jamaat responsible for all these reactionary / regressive / criminal acts of now. The TJ is brainwashing the youth.



There isn't a TJ in Chechnya. The perpetrator was a Chechnyan.

And most Pakistanis always have been a tad bit extremist. Even people in family would never go out and do such a thing but they'd silently condone stuff like this- "haan sahi tou kia gustakhi ki yehi saza honi chahiye".....skewed sense of morality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

21st Century Vampire said:


> You mean worldwide?



Yes, the TJ is present everywhere. I feel that Saudis get blamed for many things but Saudia just provides the funding but the ideology is provided by the TJ.

Some years ago a Turkish member said to me that in Turkish language the TJ is called Teblegh ( or Tebligh ) and they were involved in rioting in some European city.



Cliftonite said:


> There isn't a TJ in Chechnya. The perpetrator was a Chechnyan.



Yes, TJ is banned in Russia and the Central Asian stan countries. But this young man was probably influenced by a TJ in France or via internet from Britain.


Cliftonite said:


> And most Pakistanis always have been a tad bit extremist. Even people in family would never go out and do such a thing but they'd silently condone stuff like this- "haan sahi tou kia gustakhi ki yehi saza honi chahiye".....skewed sense of morality.



I think that explains why Mumtaz Qadri is considered a hero by some and why some consider the shooting of Malala to be staged.


----------



## CIA Mole

the problem is that the picture was shown intentionally to create conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CIA Mole

IsThisNameAvailable said:


> This is quite normal & expected.
> West should either stop letting these people in and deport the ones already let in. Or synchronize its laws with shariah.
> Similarly, these people should either stop going to west and, if already in, should move to pure lands. Or accept the laws of the west.
> Both are trying to have the cake & eat it too.
> Result is confused zombie culture which does not know what to do and what not to do and how to do and how not to do.



also stop importing indians who ruin job market and healthcare system.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Cliftonite said:


> Well that shpiel has gotten very old. The world has been very patient with the whole "don't tarnish the whole community with the acts of one person" schtick. It's time the said community started addressing the extremist elements within it.
> 
> Two weeks ago a man in Paris stabbed a Charlie Hebdo editor. No surprises for guessing who he was.
> 
> Oh if a Shia or Ahmedi dares to attack a Sunni in Pakistan. See what happens. Whole cities are burned down. Yesterday Karachi had a payya jaam strike by sectarian parties because a Sunni scholar was shot. Aurangzeb Farooqui- that ASWJ terrorist was out threatening Shias to stay in line. Where was your logic then?
> 
> Double standards no? If white people take out rallies then you start whining.


You're drowning in your own stew! Stop looking at everything under the magnifying glass... it'll help you out of the bubble. France is a police state with some of the highest crime rate in the world... pickpockets around eiffle tower, gangs all over... is it all Muslims? Or that crime, murder, rape, prostitution and everything else in between a fair deal?
What is the overall crime rate of Muslims, compared to what?
In U.S. Islam is the way out for very messed up people... guys who have had rough childhood, had drug problems, broken homes and domestic violence... this is the path out for most and only hope for many...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lightoftruth

Maarkhoor said:


> There will more beheading.....


Not unless everyone starts drawing them.


----------



## raptor22

Freedom of Speech is just a joke .. go & talk against Holocaust to see how you would be treated ... for example:


"Twitter follows Facebook on removing posts that deny the Holocaust" ...

OR

Macron: I won't condemn caricatures of 'Prophet Muhammad'
France's Macron condemns Holocaust-denying graffiti daubed on memorial

OR 

In July 2008, Siné's column in the magazine _Charlie Hebdo_ contained this comment on Jean Sarkozy's rumoured impending conversion to Judaism so he could marry a Jewish heiress of the wealthy Darty family, Jessica Sebaoun-Darty: "He'll go a long way in life, this lad!" Sarkozy and Sebaoun-Darty married but Sarkozy has affirmed that he did not convert to Judaism. The incident led to complaints of anti-Semitism and journalist Claude Askolovitch described the comments as anti-Semitic.​​The magazine's editor, Philippe Val, ordered Siné to write a letter of apology or face termination. The cartoonist said he would rather "cut his own balls off", and was promptly fired. Both sides subsequently filed lawsuits, and in December 2010, Siné won a 40,000-euro court judgment against his former publisher for wrongful termination.​

And the guy whom killed the teacher is a criminal and must stand in court of law for killing another human being which not possible due to being killed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Imran Khan said:


> good going man good going why these guys move to west first place . its EU fault why they let in these guys .


they dont only let them in but also facilitate them give them prime time to spread hate
give them accomidation and other support all that despite knowing their background

the western govts then wait for atrocities to happen. in UK earlier this year a Syrian who must have been a wahabi terrorist from jamat al nuara or daesh was given asylum in uk given accmodation and money and ignored for his violent tendencies until he knifed multiple people to death.

but an ordinary youth seeking education or better life might be rejected by them.

Chechens are fcked up people shame they had to belong to most intolerant and violent sect of Islam that has commercialized the concept of religious brutality. i won't let mu fellow muslims specially sunnis apologise for them. these are not sunni but Taqfiris following Saudi school of thought (wahabi which I need to aovid) whatever definitely NOT sunni. we have been bullied enough to stay quiet because saudis get annoyed.
its time sunni Muslim majority disassociate with these Taqfiris who been termed as hounds of hell by Prophet Muhammad PBUH.
I dont care about iran or shias. let them and their indian friends joke about the situation. but hating on them doesnt help us.


yes provocation of our faith is condemnable and it hurts me badly. but i dont want trolls to use it as an advantage to provoke us.
our violent outbursts helped the haters to organise and intensify the blasphemy incidents. there has to be a better nonviolent way to tackle the issue. bring in serious and respectable people from other faiths to legislate a policy and a platform to prevent such cases from happening it has worked for Jews through laws on antisemitism and denying holocaust. bitching that west dint care about muslims doesnt help neither a violent reaction reinforcing western argument that muslims are a bunch of violent shitheads and cant counter any challenge to their Faith in a peaceful manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

IsThisNameAvailable said:


> Looks like the point I was trying to make has reached you properly hence you just blabbered out something.
> 
> About your blabber, I hope that you are not employed by M$ or Google which are currently headed by an "imported Indians".


and u guys form a cabal and discriminate against non indians


----------



## fitpOsitive

After brexit, French don't want to bear costs of extra humans. 
In first phase, Muslims will be targeted. Then will come the turn of any non-white thing. 
This is again very much feasible environment for a Nazi like ideology in Germany. Recent events in Germany are also confirming that. 
But see, when Nazism will again rise in Germany, it will be bad bad news for France. 
So, dear France, beware of the consequences of your actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ said:


> You're drowning in your own stew! Stop looking at everything under the magnifying glass... it'll help you out of the bubble. France is a police state with some of the highest crime rate in the world... pickpockets around eiffle tower, gangs all over... is it all Muslims? Or that crime, murder, rape, prostitution and everything else in between a fair deal?
> What is the overall crime rate of Muslims, compared to what?
> In U.S. Islam is the way out for very messed up people... guys who have had rough childhood, had drug problems, broken homes and domestic violence... this is the path out for most and only hope for many...


Deflection as always. West is bad, West has more rapes blah blah blah.

Muslim Jihadists tend to blow up stuff everywhere. Chechnya insurgency, the southern Thailand insurgency, the Moro insurgency in Phillipines, Boko Haram in Africa, Uyghur insurgency.

Why is peace so hard to attain for radical Muslims? Introspection is necessary. Why can't they assimilate like other communities?

And btw most broken home delinquients veer towards Islam because of the strong sense of community that they lack in their home communities. That strong sense of community is the same reason many Muslims refuse to assimilate and have a sense of false superiority over non Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Irfan Baloch said:


> in UK earlier this year a Syrian who must have been a wahabi terrorist from jamat al nuara or daesh was given asylum in uk given accmodation and money and ignored for his violent tendencies until he knifed multiple people to death.



In 2015 three anti-Gaddafi Libyan terrorists were brought by British government to Britain to supposedly train them in soldier work. But these terrorists raped a man. Article here.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Cliftonite said:


> Deflection as always. West is bad, West has more rapes blah blah blah.
> 
> Muslim Jihadists tend to blow up stuff everywhere. Chechnya insurgency, the southern Thailand insurgency, the Moro insurgency in Phillipines, Boko Haram in Africa, Uyghur insurgency.
> 
> Why is peace so hard to attain for radical Muslims? Introspection is necessary. Why can't they assimilate like other communities?
> 
> And btw most broken home delinquients veer towards Islam because of the strong sense of community that they lack in their home communities. That strong sense of community is the same reason many Muslims refuse to assimilate and have a sense of false superiority over non Muslims.







If you are going to troll and spread anti-Muslim propaganda then at least put up your real country's flag on your profile. Why are you so afraid and coward to do so?.............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mugen

How anyone can support this despicable act is beyond me. If your sentiment leads you to carry out murder, you are mentally sick.

Those that are supporting this extremist, let me ask you this: recall the incident where this Arab woman was breaking Hindu idols in front of a Hindu man in some Arab country, would it be justified if that Hindu man beheaded that woman because his sentiment was hurt?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

If you are purposely trying to PROVOKE somebody then the majority will ignore you *but someone just might snap


the dude was purposely trying to provoke and be got someone who snapped in his class and he paid the price

se la vie*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If you are going to troll and spread anti-Muslim propaganda then at least put up your real country's flag on your profile. Why are you so afraid and coward to do so?.............


But according to him he breathes and cherishes Pakistan, but hates everything Pakistani and Islamic. Troll should be banned or at least Post with his real flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

Norwegian said:


> Accord to French President it is freedom of speech and expression. How can you call it provocation?


Last time I checked it is illegal to publicly make fun of Jews in those "free" countries

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Accord to French President it is freedom of speech and expression. How can you call it provocation?


Two people dead...Nice freedom of speech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GWXP said:


> Last time I checked it is illegal to publicly make fun of Jews in those "free" countries





You can be racist to EVERYONE & ANYONE except jews and blacks.


Iltutmish said:


> But according to him he breathes and cherishes Pakistan, but hates everything Pakistani and Islamic. Troll should be banned or at least Post with his real flags.





You know what his real nationality is when he is unable provide 0 credible evidence for ALL his claims...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GWXP

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You can be racist to EVERYONE & ANYONE except jews and blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what his real nationality is when he is unable provide 0 credible evidence for ALL his claims...........


French Freedom of speech at its best:

*France: New bill equates anti-Zionism and anti-Semitism








France: New bill equates anti-Zionism and anti-Semitism


French parliament adopts bill with 154 votes against 72 - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr





French president plans measures to tackle anti-Semitism








French president plans measures to tackle anti-Semitism


Macron will introduce legislation and adopt a new definition of anti-Semitism following a resurgence in hate speech.




www.aljazeera.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cliftonite

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If you are going to troll and spread anti-Muslim propaganda then at least put up your real country's flag on your profile. Why are you so afraid and coward to do so?.............


Ummm well I...Sir I was.....umm just about to.....

Shut the fck up. The relevant people here know I am Pakistani. I don't need to prove to you. You're anyways so delusional that you think all Pakistanis have green eyes and blond hair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GWXP

thewayoftheworld said:


> Islam is definitely NOT a peaceful religion. How can you call yourself peace if you can't even tolerate other beliefs.


Islam is not a peaceful religion----*-it is a realistic religion of life *and in life you have both peace and war---Islam regulates both

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Cliftonite said:


> Ummm well I...Sir I was.....umm just about to.....
> 
> Shut the fck up. The relevant people here know I am Pakistani. I don't need to prove to you. You're anyways so delusional that you think all Pakistanis have green eyes and blond hair.






What part of Pakistan are you from? Please describe the area and topography? Also WHICH relevant people know you are Pakistani and can prove and confirm this?..........  

PS WHER and WHEN did I specifically say that Pakistanis have blonde hair and green eyes? Can you specify and confirm?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cliftonite

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What part of Pakistan are you from? Please describe the area and topography?
> 
> Also, WHEN and WHERE did I specifically say that Pakistanis have blonde hair and green eyes? Can you specify and confirm?


The port city. If you were a Pakistani especially a Karachiite you wouldn't even need to ask given my username.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GWXP said:


> French Freedom of speech at its best:
> 
> *France: New bill equates anti-Zionism and anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France: New bill equates anti-Zionism and anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> French parliament adopts bill with 154 votes against 72 - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French president plans measures to tackle anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French president plans measures to tackle anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> Macron will introduce legislation and adopt a new definition of anti-Semitism following a resurgence in hate speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







Jews have been the masters and rulers of the West for at least 5 decades now so it's not surprising. For some reason, they are also making the blacks a part of the protected class in the West too.


Cliftonite said:


> The port city. If you were a Pakistani especially a Karachiite you wouldn't even need to ask given my username.





What part of Karachi? Describe the area and topography?

Also, describe the main features of the new upgrade at Karachi International Airport. Don't bother to Google it is not there yet.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

RIP man.


----------



## Cliftonite

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What part of Karachi? Describe the area and topography?
> 
> Also, describe the main features of the new upgrade at Karachi International Airport. Don't bother to Google it is not there yet.........



Hey this is fun lol.

South of Karachi is completely flat. Only Gizri Hill and Bath Island have teeny tiny slopes.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Jews have been the masters and rulers of the West for at least 5 decades now so it's not surprising. For some reason, they are also making the blacks a part of the protected class in the West too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Karachi? Describe the area and topography?





Cliftonite said:


> Hey this is fun lol.
> 
> South of Karachi is completely flat. Only Gizri Hill and Bath Island have teeny tiny slopes.






Name me a town in South Karachi that is flat. Also, what colour are the main buses used for public transport in Karachi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Cliftonite said:


> Deflection as always. West is bad, West has more rapes blah blah blah.
> 
> Muslim Jihadists tend to blow up stuff everywhere. Chechnya insurgency, the southern Thailand insurgency, the Moro insurgency in Phillipines, Boko Haram in Africa, Uyghur insurgency.
> 
> Why is peace so hard to attain for radical Muslims? Introspection is necessary. Why can't they assimilate like other communities?
> 
> And btw most broken home delinquients veer towards Islam because of the strong sense of community that they lack in their home communities. That strong sense of community is the same reason many Muslims refuse to assimilate and have a sense of false superiority over non Muslims.



Hmm... I just flipped the coin... you're born into it ... you like the fixtures... you don't care who put them there but moving them is too much of a hassle besides you got a good thing going but for those not in your frame of mind don't really agree with you... it so happens your parents or grandparents made a call and you ended up on the right side of the border ... better than getting your brains splashed out on the curb in Kashmir or a cow vegelante pounding your head on the street with a crowd cheering them on... just for being born in the wrong faith or family... 
If you don't share the same faith or have cold feet, inclination or just nonchalant. Good for you... the cycle though continues... 
Assimilate? Assimilate into what? What is the "constant" here? Change! By the time you become me... I have already moved on... your former colonial masters don't act the same way but they'd be surprised their serfs still act the same, yes men of the empire! 

Sense of superiority? You foreal? It is actually simpler than that... You're either Muslim, or you're not!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cliftonite

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Name me a town in South Karachi that is flat. Also, what colour are the main buses used for public transport in Karachi?


They're multicolored. Where does Ilyas coach and Khan coach go? Care to tell me?

Quit it. I know Karachi like the palm of my hand.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

jamahir said:


> In 2015 three anti-Gaddafi Libyan terrorists were brought by British government to Britain to supposedly train them in soldier work. But these terrorists raped a man. Article here.


the one that knifed multiple people in the part in Reading UK did so without any provocation. the guy was apparently already on "watch list". 
as if the authorities were waiting for him to commit the crime.

I recall when Syrian militants were being glamorized like some Star Wars Jedi's on facebook with open endorsements and donation links. they were being praised on western media like some selfless heroes fighting the evil pro Russian Asad regime. 
the magic broke soon as soon as those glamorous warriors started executing people in most graphic and brutal manner and extended their atrocities towards western capitals and their people as well.

either the west became blind in their hate for Gadafi, Sadaam and Asad (all secular and staunch enemies of Al Qaeda) and removed them resulting in the floodgates of hell in the shape of Daesh Terrorism that has nothing in common with the mainstream Sunni faith (which unfairly took the blame). I ask people not to be shy or fearful and speak out who actually drives these lunatics from ideology side and bank rolls them. its Saudis and their Western allies unfortunately they are always there.

we Pakistanis suffered that during the 80s in the sham Jihad of Afghanistan and the Turks faced it (and took a course change) during Syrian war. 

coming to the topic. our violent reaction to such blasphemy is not deterring people from continuing with their provocations instead it actually fuels them and gives them more proof to show that we are violent intolerant bunch who resort to brutality whenever challenged. reacting in the same way and expecting a different outcome has not helped.

I believe we need allies among the intellectuals in the west who can help us to form a better platform and / or law to better tackle the blasphemy incidences where the haters just have no motivation, no interest or benefit to provoke us and are prevented by law as well hurting them financially and restricting their interaction with the world that will eliminate them forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M.AsfandYar

This Dipshit is not a Pakistani. @DESERT FIGHTER caught him when he first started bullshitting. He is a false flagger. 


PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Name me a town in South Karachi that is flat. Also, what colour are the main buses used for public transport in Karachi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Cliftonite said:


> They're multicolored. Where does Ilyas coach and Khan coach go? Care to tell me?
> 
> Quit it. I know Karachi like the palm of my hand.






        ...............Thanks. With that response you have PROVED that you are DEFINITELY not from Karachi. You are highly likely to be an indian false flagger..................poor attempt at trolling. Can't even do that right............


Reported to MODs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakesh

Before you read further, let me make it clear I abhor any kind of violence.

Tolerance is a two way lane. 
Western countries which are accepting Muslim refugees must understand that they are allowing people in their country who have cultural and religious background. They are human beings and not some mechanical devices which can be re-programmed to fit in to new society.
Before dealing with Muslims, they must understand the basic fact, Blasphemy is non-negotiable trait of Islam.
If France believe freedom of expression is absolute, then why their is law (as reproduced below) against holocaust denial ?

_Art. 48-2. – […] publication or publicly expressed opinion encouraging those to whom it is addressed to pass a favourable moral judgment on one or more crimes against humanity and tending to justify these crimes (including collaboration) or vindicate their perpetrators shall be punished by one to five years' imprisonment or a fine _

Having said that, I would also like to emphasize that Muslims should focus on dialogues and seeking remedy through laws in such cases. For example section 295A of Indian penal code deals with insulting religious beliefs. If any such law doesn't exist then, they must fight to enact such law (just like holocaust denial law). Engaging civil societies in conversation and making them aware of the sensibilities of Muslims will help their cause. Beheading will not take it further.

Unfortunately every social group is interested in asserting its ideology through power or violence (in absence of power). Dialogue and conversation, which should have been a norm has become a rarity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

You can't believe anything coming out of Europe in terms of 'terrorism'. They launch false flags against themselves to get the public against Muslims:






Most of the best information on 7/7 MI5 terror attack blamed on Muslims, is shadow banned. Look at the link at the bottom of this post, got deleted, truth in the West is getting deleted that shows the West stages terror attacks, that 6 million jews did not die in the holohoax, and thousands of other facts.

This takes months and months of research to find the facts of what really happened in this false flags.

Now that they again shot and killed the Muslim, the Muslim victim can't deny any part like Osama did in denying being responsible after 9/11:








Rakesh said:


> Before dealing with Muslims, they must understand the basic fact, Blasphemy is non-negotiable trait of Islam.
> If France believe freedom of expression is absolute, then why their is law (as reproduced below) against holocaust denial ?



Because less than 6 million jews were killed in the holohoax. That number is likely less than 2 million jews killed, making the holocaust against jews, not even a genocide. Not to mention, Hitler was a jew.


*Hitler 'had Jewish and African roots', DNA tests show*
* Adolf Hitler is likely to have had Jewish and African roots, DNA tests have shown. *













Adolf Hitler may have had Jewish and African roots, DNA tests have shown










By  Heidi Blake


6:25AM BST 24 Aug 2010


Saliva samples taken from 39 relatives of the Nazi leader show he may have had biological links to the “subhuman” races that he tried to exterminate during the Holocaust.
Jean-Paul Mulders, a Belgian journalist, and Marc Vermeeren, a historian, tracked down the Fuhrer’s relatives, including an Austrian farmer who was his cousin, earlier this year.
A chromosome called Haplogroup E1b1b1 which showed up in their samples is rare in Western Europe and is most commonly found in the Berbers of Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia, as well as among Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews.
"One can from this postulate that Hitler was related to people whom he despised," Mr Mulders wrote in the Belgian magazine, _Knack_.
Haplogroup E1b1b1, which accounts for approximately 18 to 20 per cent of Ashkenazi and 8.6 per cent to 30 per cent of Sephardic Y-chromosomes, appears to be one of the major founding lineages of the Jewish population.
_Knack,_ which published the findings, says the DNA was tested under stringent laboratory conditions.
"This is a surprising result," said Ronny Decorte, a genetic specialist at the Catholic University of Leuven.
"The affair is fascinating if one compares it with the conception of the world of the Nazis, in which race and blood was central.
“Hitler's concern over his descent was not unjustified. He was apparently not "pure" or ‘Ayran’.”
It is not the first time that historians have suggested Hitler had Jewish ancestry.
*His father, Alois, is thought to have been the illegitimate offspring of a maid called Maria Schickelgruber and a 19-year-old Jewish man called Frankenberger.*



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/world-war-two/7961211/Hitler-had-Jewish-and-African-roots-DNA-tests-show.html

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## aryadravida

khansaheeb said:


> It seems the teacher was heading in the wrong direction and can now freely express his views to god. If you upset one billion people one of them will get you. Don't upset a Chechen as the Russians found out.
> 
> *If facts are bad about Hinduism and culture then whose faults is it?*


Non Muslims also find many things in islam and Mohammad as not just bad but evil which don't have any place in a civilised society...one is free to condemn such evil customs and methods everywhere except in a classroom...children are sensitive by nature....no teacher should ever talk bad about any religion in a classroom(consisting of students of different faiths).
I condemn this even if a hindu teacher does it against islam...


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

khansaheeb said:


> It seems the teacher was heading in the wrong direction and can now freely express his views to god. If you upset one billion people one of them will get you. Don't upset a Chechen as the Russians found out.
> 
> If facts are bad about Hinduism and culture then whose faults is it?






Can't be "heading" much anywhere if his head has been chopped off clean from his shoulders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

People like this need to move to Saudi or another country that fits their sensibilities, animals like this are not welcome in western societies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## obj 705A

The bebeading was a crime obviously and unjustifiable, however regarding freedom of expression while personally I do support it but the question is why is it allowed to insult the muslim ideology while it is not allowed to insult the Zionist ideology! every time you criticize the Zionists you are labelled anti-semitic that is why I would say freedom of expression in the west is fake and it doesn't exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

Good .

Lol at teacher trying to mock the prophet in front of schoolchildren what next they’re going to make our prophet a figure if fun and filth 
No sirs not a chance 

Dead like a dog in the street

personally if you mock my mother or grandmother I will shoot you if you show any offensive picture of my mother your dead . Ask question after if need be and I love prophet more 

but then again my thinking is different from all of yous .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cliftonite

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> ...............Thanks. With that response you have PROVED that you are DEFINITELY not from Karachi. You are highly likely to be an indian false flagger..................poor attempt at trolling. Can't even do that right............
> 
> 
> Reported to MODs.


Apne delusions mein rehte ho aur apne se hi baatein karte ho. Trolls like you are actually kind of sad. Thank God you didn't go on your racial rant that you go on every so often (and it's always the same exact words).

I really do not need to prove anything to you. The mods know I'm Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @Michael Corleone Good PR lol.
> 
> 
> So glad we don't have to deal with the backlash caused by these extremist phallus fondlers.


We do, especially if our names are Mohammed
Typical Muslims


----------



## jamahir

Irfan Baloch said:


> I recall when Syrian militants were being glamorized like some Star Wars Jedi's on facebook with open endorsements and donation links. they were being praised on western media like some selfless heroes fighting the evil pro Russian Asad regime.



Agreed. This article from 2013 is how BBC seeks to glamorize and legitimize Abu Sakkar, the Syrian insurgent who ate the heart of a Syrian soldier. In the article BBC calls the insurgency as revolution.


Irfan Baloch said:


> I believe we need allies among the intellectuals in the west who can help us to form a better platform and / or law to better tackle the blasphemy incidences where the haters just have no motivation, no interest or benefit to provoke us and are prevented by law as well hurting them financially and restricting their interaction with the world that will eliminate them forever.



I think Western Muslim intellectuals like Tariq Ali should be more active in intellectually responding to Islam-haters like Christopher Hitchens. This challenging should be done openly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> We do, especially if our names are Mohammed
> Typical Muslims





Bruh!


Then again, you'll be fine.


Me lol, I don't even bother with this shit, I don't care what people have to say, let alone prejudiced bigots.


Being Bangladeshi helps too.


----------



## zectech

The former Italian Prime Minister, an Italian judge, and the former head of Italian counterintelligence admit that NATO, with the help of the Pentagon and CIA, carried out terror bombings in Italy and other European countries in the 1950s and blamed the communists, in order to rally people’s support for their governments in Europe in their fight against communism. As one participant in this formerly-secret program stated: “You had to attack civilians, people, women, children, innocent people, unknown people far removed from any political game. The reason was quite simple. They were supposed to force these people, the Italian public, to turn to the state to ask for greater security” (Italy and other European countries subject to the terror campaign had joined NATO before the bombings occurred). They also allegedly carried out terror attacks in France, Belgium, Denmark, Germany, Greece, the Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, the UK, and other countries. False flag attacks carried out pursuant tho this program include – by way of example only – the murder of the Turkish Prime Minister (1960), bombings in Portugal (1966), the Piazza Fontana massacre in Italy (1969), terror attacks in Turkey (1971), the Peteano bombing in Italy (1972), shootings in Brescia, Italy and a bombing on an Italian train (1974), shootings in Istanbul, Turkey (1977), the Atocha massacre in Madrid, Spain (1977), the abduction and murder of the Italian Prime Minister (1978), the bombing of the Bologna railway station in Italy (1980), and shooting and killing 28 shoppers in Brabant county, Belgium (1985).

You need a real investigation, which can't happen in Europe, they stage these things too often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

aryadravida said:


> *Footage captures the moment Chechen gunman, 18, is shot by French police after BEHEADING a teacher who 'showed his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed during lesson on freedom'*
> 
> *A teenager has beheaded a teacher in northern Paris for showing pictures of Prophet Mohammed in class*
> *The attack occurred in Conflans-Saint-Honorine, 25 miles from the city centre, before a police chase ensued*
> *Footage has been shared showing the moments the police caught up with the 18-year-old suspect on Friday*
> *In the video, the police are seen advancing down a street towards the suspect while holding their firearms *
> *The officers can be heard shouting at him to get on the ground before opening fire and killing him in the street*
> By PETER ALLEN IN PARIS and CHRIS JEWERS FOR MAILONLINE and WIRES
> 
> PUBLISHED: 17:42 BST, 16 October 2020 | UPDATED: 02:25 BST, 17 October 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e-mail
> *89k*shares
> 1.1k
> View comments
> 
> 
> 
> Footage has been released of the moment a teenage Chechen gunman was shot by French police after beheading a teacher for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed.
> The 18-year-old reportedly shouted 'Allahu Akbar' before attacking the teacher with a knife in a Paris suburb in broad daylight on Friday afternoon.
> His victim was a 47-year-old middle school history teacher named as Samuel P, who had enraged parents by displaying cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed to pupils in a lesson on freedom of expression.
> The suspect, whose identity has not been officially established, was shot by French officers as they tried to arrest him. He later died of his injuries, police said.
> Four people, including a minor, have been arrested in connection with the incident, a judicial source told AFP early on Saturday. All were related to the assailant, the source added.
> A video taken by a local resident shows the police arriving to attempt the arrest, ultimately leading to the shooting of the alleged assailant.
> French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE VIDEOS*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch video
> French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured: Teacher beheaded for showing cartoons of Prophet Mohammed
> 
> 
> The French teacher who was beheaded by a suspected Islamist terrorist for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed has been identified as Samuel Paty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


What he did was wrong simply go to authorities or protest with 3 or 4 others and it would have been solved...

France is becoming another india tbh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Honestly if I were french native, and I witnessed multiple deadly terror attacks, immigrant and specifically Muslim ghettos in my cities, and then something as heinous as this, there’s a strong chance that I’d be one of the voices calling to kick all Muslims out of my country.

You can’t apply your morality and religious beliefs on others, if you are one of these people, please leave and don’t come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Cliftonite said:


> Apne delusions mein rehte ho aur apne se hi baatein karte ho. Trolls like you are actually kind of sad. Thank God you didn't go on your racial rant that you go on every so often (and it's always the same exact words).
> 
> I really do not need to prove anything to you. The mods know I'm Pakistani.






Which MODs know you are Pakistani and which racial rants are you talking about? Again can you be specific and try to answer the question? 

PS In WHICH town or district in Clifton are you from if INDEED you are REALLY from there?.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## peagle

aryadravida said:


> *Footage captures the moment Chechen gunman, 18, is shot by French police after BEHEADING a teacher who 'showed his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed during lesson on freedom'*
> 
> *A teenager has beheaded a teacher in northern Paris for showing pictures of Prophet Mohammed in class*
> *The attack occurred in Conflans-Saint-Honorine, 25 miles from the city centre, before a police chase ensued*
> *Footage has been shared showing the moments the police caught up with the 18-year-old suspect on Friday*
> *In the video, the police are seen advancing down a street towards the suspect while holding their firearms *
> *The officers can be heard shouting at him to get on the ground before opening fire and killing him in the street*
> By PETER ALLEN IN PARIS and CHRIS JEWERS FOR MAILONLINE and WIRES
> 
> PUBLISHED: 17:42 BST, 16 October 2020 | UPDATED: 02:25 BST, 17 October 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e-mail
> *89k*shares
> 1.1k
> View comments
> 
> 
> 
> Footage has been released of the moment a teenage Chechen gunman was shot by French police after beheading a teacher for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed.
> The 18-year-old reportedly shouted 'Allahu Akbar' before attacking the teacher with a knife in a Paris suburb in broad daylight on Friday afternoon.
> His victim was a 47-year-old middle school history teacher named as Samuel P, who had enraged parents by displaying cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed to pupils in a lesson on freedom of expression.
> The suspect, whose identity has not been officially established, was shot by French officers as they tried to arrest him. He later died of his injuries, police said.
> Four people, including a minor, have been arrested in connection with the incident, a judicial source told AFP early on Saturday. All were related to the assailant, the source added.
> A video taken by a local resident shows the police arriving to attempt the arrest, ultimately leading to the shooting of the alleged assailant.
> French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE VIDEOS*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch video
> French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured: Teacher beheaded for showing cartoons of Prophet Mohammed
> 
> 
> The French teacher who was beheaded by a suspected Islamist terrorist for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed has been identified as Samuel Paty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



This slid into stupidity has to come to an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jungibaaz said:


> Honestly if I were french native, and I witnessed multiple deadly terror attacks, immigrant and specifically Muslim ghettos in my cities, and then something as heinous as this, there’s a strong chance that I’d be one of the voices calling to kick all Muslims out of my country.
> 
> You can’t apply your morality and religious beliefs on others, if you are one of these people, please leave and don’t come back.










What goes around, comes around. The French are responsible for all of this for colonising and then murdering 100s of 1000s of Brown-Skinned Muslims in North Africa in places like Algeria. Also, for attacking countless Muslim countries over the centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wild peace

dbc said:


> So you are saying 1.9 billion Muslims will instantly become murders when the holy Prophet is insulted. I feel certain that 99.9999% of the 1.9 billion Muslims are secure in their own faith, secure enough to ignore the occasional idiot that chooses to offend Islam.


yes we will be Murders If we have Such proof of Doing this to Insult Mohammad SAW .


----------



## Jungibaaz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What goes around, comes around. The French are responsible for all of this for colonising and then murdering 100s of 1000s of Brown-Skinned Muslims in North Africa in places like Algeria. Also, for attacking countless Muslim countries over the centuries.


Alright, I disagree, but let me ask... if that's truly your logic for justification, then what about Denmark for instance? No colonies in the Muslim world, Africa, Asia etc. Danish colonies were limited to the North Sea, North Atlantic and Scandinavia.

So if the same terror attack happens in Denmark for instance, would you be against this kind of punitive terror? I'm asking because I don't believe that the quoted reasoning is your true motivation, it seems tangential. And if not, and if that is your true motivation, then the Danish hypothetical example should be an exception and easy to answer. Same can apply to a plethora of other nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vortex

what our prophet did when people were throwing trash and stones on him ? Did he killed them ?

I was taught that he didn’t.

It’s very heartbreaking that some people have brainwashed and are still brainwashing Muslims and no one among us is trying to stop this brainwashing.

This is very horrific murder.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Musings

Jungibaaz said:


> Honestly if I were french native, and I witnessed multiple deadly terror attacks, immigrant and specifically Muslim ghettos in my cities, and then something as heinous as this, there’s a strong chance that I’d be one of the voices calling to kick all Muslims out of my country.
> 
> You can’t apply your morality and religious beliefs on others, if you are one of these people, please leave and don’t come back.


No sane Frenchman or Muslim would not be disgusted at anyone taking this course of action - let’s firstly universally start by this statement.
However your attempt to join in with the “let’s blame all actions of Muslims “ on a handful of acts like this is rather naive and with respect immature. You really going to generalise 2 billion people like this? One would desire a more robust and mature post from yourself.
Let’s also allow the fact to sink in of the approach the state of France has on the international stage. Allowing and participating in the wholesale slaughter of innocent across the African and Arab world - I don’t need to surely bring this to your attention? This by no means is a justification of this behaviour but surely the actions sometimes tips the mindset of a vulnerable few. Perhaps the recent events of the Hebdo events should have alerted the teachers mindset of not approaching or perhaps approach with caution the subject matter?

Any prominent figure speaking up today of the atrocities of the Jews is immediately labelled and stamped upon by the press - with respect we need people to speak up and point the obvious discrepancies in approach rather than blaming 2 billion people for the actions of a minuscule amount of retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jungibaaz said:


> Alright, I disagree, but let me ask... if that's truly your logic for justification, then what about Denmark for instance? No colonies in the Muslim world, Africa, Asia etc. Danish colonies were limited to the North Sea, North Atlantic and Scandinavia.
> 
> So if the same terror attack happens in Denmark for instance, would you be against this kind of punitive terror? I'm asking because I don't believe that the quoted reasoning is your true motivation, it seems tangential. And if not, and if that is your true motivation, then the Danish hypothetical example should be an exception and easy to answer. Same can apply to a plethora of other nations.







So the French never killed 100s of 1000s of Brown-Skinned Algerian Muslims?.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So the French never killed 100s of 1000s of Brown-Skinned Algerian Muslims?.........


Where did I say that? Pls answer the question.

French colonialism was brutal, as was British colonialism and Belgian. Yes they killed people. But you did not answer my question, so I'll state it again:



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What goes around, comes around. The French are responsible for all of this for colonising and then murdering 100s of 1000s of Brown-Skinned Muslims in North Africa in places like Algeria. Also, for attacking countless Muslim countries over the centuries.


Alright, I disagree, but let me ask... if that's truly your logic for justification, then what about Denmark for instance? No colonies in the Muslim world, Africa, Asia etc. Danish colonies were limited to the North Sea, North Atlantic and Scandinavia.

So if the same terror attack happens in Denmark for instance, would you be against this kind of punitive terror? I'm asking because I don't believe that the quoted reasoning is your true motivation, it seems tangential. And if not, and if that is your true motivation, then the Danish hypothetical example should be an exception and easy to answer. Same can apply to a plethora of other nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jungibaaz said:


> Where did I say that? Pls answer the question.
> 
> French colonialism was brutal, as was British colonialism and Belgian. Yes they killed people. But you did not answer my question, so I'll state it again:
> 
> 
> Alright, I disagree, but let me ask... if that's truly your logic for justification, then what about Denmark for instance? No colonies in the Muslim world, Africa, Asia etc. Danish colonies were limited to the North Sea, North Atlantic and Scandinavia.
> 
> So if the same terror attack happens in Denmark for instance, would you be against this kind of punitive terror? I'm asking because I don't believe that the quoted reasoning is your true motivation, it seems tangential. And if not, and if that is your true motivation, then the Danish hypothetical example should be an exception and easy to answer. Same can apply to a plethora of other nations.







You can't condemn over 2 billion Mulsims for the actions of 1 individual. Tell me, when do Brown Muslims condemn all White Christian Europeans for the murder of 10s of millions of Brown-Skinned Muslims by White European Christian americans over the past 30 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jungibaaz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You can't condemn over 2 billion Mulsims for the actions of 1 individual. Tell me, when do Brown Muslims condemn all White Christian Europeans for the murder of 10s of millions of Brown-Skinned Muslims by White European Christian americans over the past 30 years?


I’m not condemning them (us), the only person responsible for this man’s actions is himself, however... when enough incidents like this occur, it breeds resentment and hate against Muslims amongst the native population. That was what I clearly meant by this:



Jungibaaz said:


> Honestly *if I were french native*, and I witnessed multiple deadly terror attacks, immigrant and specifically Muslim ghettos in my cities, and then something as heinous as this, *there’s a strong chance that I’d be one* of the voices calling to kick all Muslims out of my country.
> 
> You can’t apply your morality and religious beliefs on others, if you are one of these people, please leave and don’t come back.


Now if you’d kindly quit strawmanning me and answer the question I posed @PAKISTANFOREVER. Here it is again, for the third time:



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> What goes around, comes around. The French are responsible for all of this for colonising and then murdering 100s of 1000s of Brown-Skinned Muslims in North Africa in places like Algeria. Also, for attacking countless Muslim countries over the centuries.


Alright, I disagree, but let me ask... if that's truly your logic for justification, then what about Denmark for instance? No colonies in the Muslim world, Africa, Asia etc. Danish colonies were limited to the North Sea, North Atlantic and Scandinavia.

So if the same terror attack happens in Denmark for instance, would you be against this kind of punitive terror? I'm asking because I don't believe that the quoted reasoning is your true motivation, it seems tangential. And if not, and if that is your true motivation, then the Danish hypothetical example should be an exception and easy to answer. Same can apply to a plethora of other nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

both were ISO 9001 certified retard. good riddance.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jungibaaz said:


> I’m not condemning them (us), the only person responsible for this man’s actions is himself, however... when enough incidents like this occur, it breeds resentment and hate against Muslims amongst the native population. That was what I clearly meant by this:
> 
> 
> Now if you’d kindly quit strawmanning me and answer the question I posed @PAKISTANFOREVER. Here it is again, for the third time:
> 
> 
> Alright, I disagree, but let me ask... if that's truly your logic for justification, then what about Denmark for instance? No colonies in the Muslim world, Africa, Asia etc. Danish colonies were limited to the North Sea, North Atlantic and Scandinavia.
> 
> So if the same terror attack happens in Denmark for instance, would you be against this kind of punitive terror? I'm asking because I don't believe that the quoted reasoning is your true motivation, it seems tangential. And if not, and if that is your true motivation, then the Danish hypothetical example should be an exception and easy to answer. Same can apply to a plethora of other nations.







Then if is justified for the French to have resentment towards Muslims, then it is literally a million times more justifiable for Brown/Olive-Skinned Muslims to have a extreme resentment towards america/france for murdering 10s of millions of Muslims globally over many years. 

You talk about Denmark but tell me, what ever did innocent Syrians and Iraqis ever do to americans to make them invade those nations and kill an untold number of their innocent civilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SD 10

RIP soldier! french scums can rot in hell!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Then if is justified for the French to have resentment towards Muslims, then it is literally a million times more justifiable for Brown/Olive-Skinned Muslims to have a extreme resentment towards america/france for murdering 10s of millions of Muslims globally over many years.
> 
> You talk about Denmark but tell me, what ever did innocent Syrians and Iraqis ever do to americans to make them invade those nations and kill an untold number of their innocent civilians?


oh bhai enough of this aen baen shaen, answer the question or quit having me respond to random tangential strawman, you can debate this stuff with someone else who actually disagrees with you.

If you're saying colonialism justified this incident then surely if the same happened in Denmark (no recent wars, no colonialism in our area), you'd then be against it, right?

Simple question, pls answer, for the nth time....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FAROOQ RASHID BUTT

Imran Khan said:


> good going man good going why these guys move to west first place . its EU fault why they let in these guys .


Dear Sir ! Its an essential part of our Islamic faith to respect each and every prophet from Adam AS to Muhammad PBUH. Our faith is not complete if we do not respect Jesus , Moses , Danial or any other prophet . We do respect all prophets of jews and christians like our holy prophet as well , otherwise we are not believers and Muslims. It means they have started a one sided war against Islam and Muslims . And believe me this stubborn anti religion hell of western people would lead towards the clash of religions and horrible confrontation of civilization , which will proved to be the end of the world in a horrible way....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

SD 10 said:


> RIP soldier! french scums can rot in hell!


you are calling this coward b@strd a soldier and expects him to rest in peace when the scum bag used a machete to decapitate his unarmed teacher!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jungibaaz said:


> oh bhai enough of this aen baen shaen, answer the question or quit having me respond to random tangential strawman, you can debate this stuff with someone else who actually disagrees with you.
> 
> If you're saying colonialism justified this incident then surely if the same happened in Denmark (no recent wars, no colonialism in our area), you'd then be against it, right?
> 
> Simple question, pls answer, for the nth time....









Do you justify the extermination of 100s of millions of innocent Brown/Olive-skinned Muslims by white christian europeans going back many centuries? 

PS Why are you trying to justify white European christian racism against over 2 billion Muslims just because of the action of 1 individual?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SD 10

pak-marine said:


> you are calling this coward b@strd a soldier and expects him to rest in peace when the scum bag used a machete to decapitate his unarmed teacher!


That unarmed teacher should have stayed in his place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

When millions of French colonists lived in Algeria--they did not accept local culture but rather practiced their own European culture

And now Algerians live in France----why people say that they are obliged to assimilate?

French colonists did not assimilate in ALgeria....so why do Algerians need to assimilate in France?

I'm not even talking about 1million Algerians that were brutally murdered by the French

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Do you justify the extermination of 100s of millions of innocent Brown/Olive-skinned Muslims by white christian europeans going back many centuries?
> 
> PS Why are you trying to justify white European christian racism against over 2 billion Muslims just because of the action of 1 individual?


I never did justify any of the above. You are being very dishonest in these replies, you shouldn't be virtue signalling your morality while dishonestly distorting and strawmanning in order to deflect from answering the question I posed many times now.

What use is your world view and morality if your integrity is compromised in such a basic consversation? It takes guts and honesty to back down from a position.

Anyway, I'll leave you to it, have fun strawmanning the next fool who presumes to question you on the basis of your own logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jungibaaz said:


> I never did justify any of the above. You are being very dishonest in these replies, you shouldn't be virtue signalling your morality while dishonestly distorting and strawmanning in order to deflect from answering the question I posed many times now.
> 
> What use is your world view and morality if your integrity is compromised in such a basic consversation?
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave you to it, have fun strawmanning the next fool who presumes to question you on the basis of your own logic.






Then what justification do the French or any other white christian europeans have for hating or resenting Brown/Olive Skinned Muslims as you previously claimed? Why are you backtracking from your original claims and avoiding them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugen

SD 10 said:


> RIP soldier! french scums can rot in hell!


Too many extremist in Pakistan, no wonder there are soo many terrorist attacks there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## IsThisNameAvailable

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Do you justify the extermination of 100s of millions of innocent Brown/Olive-skinned Muslims by white christian europeans going back many centuries?
> 
> PS Why are you trying to justify white* European christian racism against over 2 billion Muslims just because of the action of 1 individual?*



So, as per your convenience, it can be "1 individual" or "2 billion"?

The latter figure may be billion or trillion or zillion whatever you wish, but right on this thread, you will find posts which will tell you that the former figure is not "1 individual". One just said "RIP Soldier".


----------



## Jungibaaz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Then what justification do the French or any other white christian europeans have for hating or resenting Brown/Olive Skinned Muslims as you previously claimed? Why are you backtracking from your original claims and avoiding them?


They have no justification for blanket hate of minorities and muslims. However, they would be more inclined to hate given the prevalence of these instances, it's a simple and undeniable fact.

However, I wasn't the one justifying anything here, YOU were justifying this incident using colonialism:


PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> *What goes around, comes around. The French are responsible for all of this for colonising and then murdering 100s of 1000s of Brown-Skinned Muslims in North Africa in places like Algeria. Also, for attacking countless Muslim countries over the centuries.*



And despite several attempts to ask you in response, you've only deflected and dishonestly strawmanned:



Jungibaaz said:


> Alright, I disagree, *but let me ask... if that's truly your logic for justification, then what about Denmark for instance?* No colonies in the Muslim world, Africa, Asia etc. Danish colonies were limited to the North Sea, North Atlantic and Scandinavia.
> 
> *So if the same terror attack happens in Denmark for instance, would you be against this kind of punitive terror?* I'm asking because I don't believe that the quoted reasoning is your true motivation, it seems tangential. And if not, and if that is your true motivation, then the Danish hypothetical example should be an exception and easy to answer. Same can apply to a plethora of other nations.





Jungibaaz said:


> Where did I say that?* Pls answer the question.*
> 
> French colonialism was brutal, as was British colonialism and Belgian. Yes they killed people. *But you did not answer my question, so I'll state it again:
> ....*





Jungibaaz said:


> ....
> *Now if you’d kindly quit strawmanning me and answer the question I posed @PAKISTANFOREVER. Here it is again, for the third time*:
> 
> .....





Jungibaaz said:


> oh bhai enough of this aen baen shaen, *answer the question* or quit having me respond to random tangential strawman, you can debate this stuff with someone else who actually disagrees with you.
> 
> *If you're saying colonialism justified this incident then surely if the same happened in Denmark (no recent wars, no colonialism in our area), you'd then be against it, right?*
> 
> Simple question, pls answer, for the nth time....





Jungibaaz said:


> I never did justify any of the above. You are being very dishonest in these replies, you shouldn't be virtue signalling your morality while dishonestly distorting and strawmanning in order to *deflect from answering the question I posed many times now.*
> 
> What use is your world view and morality if your integrity is compromised in such a basic consversation? It takes guts and honesty to back down from a position.
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave you to it, have fun strawmanning the next fool who presumes to question you on the basis of your own logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

SD 10 said:


> That unarmed teacher should have stayed in his place!


A question i see a lot of pakistanis cursing other religions all day long , you think its fair if someone takes their life ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

pak-marine said:


> you are calling this coward b@strd a soldier and expects him to rest in peace when the scum bag used a machete to decapitate his unarmed teacher!


There are red lines and You are still unfamiliar with them

He did the RIGHT thing. 
Remember One can Disagree with existance or non existance of Allah
Also one can Disagree with Prophet Mohammad SAW and also one can disagree with Islam and its Teaching

BUT when you insult God or His prophets Then they are taught a lesson collectively or individually

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> There are red lines and You are still unfamiliar with them
> 
> He did the RIGHT thing.
> Remember One can Disagree with existance or non existance of Allah
> Also one can Disagree with Prophet Mohammad SAW and also one can disagree with Islam and its Teaching
> 
> BUT when you insult God or His prophets Then they are taught a lesson collectively or individually


Asked s10 same question to you “i see a lot of pakistanis cursing other religions all day long , you think its fair if someone takes their life ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

pak-marine said:


> A question* i see a lot of pakistanis cursing other religion*s all day long , you think its fair if someone takes their life ?


Sorry, you might have seen a few dozens of mindless creatures who know nothing and generalizing that to a Lot of Pakistaniz..

I have not seen any Pakistani in my circles disrespecting or cursing other religions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Mugen said:


> Too many extremist in Pakistan, no wonder there are soo many terrorist attacks there.


great stay in the uk....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

dbc said:


> What is provocation? Is an Indian justified in killing me because I ate beef for many years and even butchered a cow?
> A consequence of globalization is that people with varying beliefs now live and work together. Perhaps mutual tolerance is called for until we all start to understand each other a little better.
> 
> Year ago my father unintentionally caused grievous offence to his Egyptian colleague by the very simple act of putting his feet on his desk and thus showing the *soles* of his *shoes* to his Egyptian colleague. The Egyptian in a fit of rage struck my father - long story short, my father did not mean to cause offense. People raised under different circumstances cannot be expected to understand the emotions of someone from a different culture.



Is it a part of the Christian religion that they are required to insult and blaspheme our Rasulullah saws, who is more beloved to us than our parents, children, spouses, and anyone waking on this earth? I don't think so.

The intention of the French is to demean and ridicule Muslims, hence the strict laws against Hijab. They have sworn a neo-Crusader war against Islam.

Some of their other activities include murdering Tuaregs in Northern Mali, funding terrorists against Turkey, openly supporting all enemies of Turkey, supporting/financing Indians against Pakistan, and antagonizing their large Muslim minority.



Cliftonite said:


> Well that shpiel has gotten very old. The world has been very patient with the whole "don't tarnish the whole community with the acts of one person" schtick. It's time the said community started addressing the extremist elements within it.
> 
> Two weeks ago a man in Paris stabbed a Charlie Hebdo editor. No surprises for guessing who he was.
> 
> Oh if a Shia or Ahmedi dares to attack a Sunni in Pakistan. See what happens. Whole cities are burned down. Yesterday Karachi had a payya jaam strike by sectarian parties because a Sunni scholar was shot. Aurangzeb Farooqui- that ASWJ terrorist was out threatening Shias to stay in line. Where was your logic then?
> 
> Double standards no? If white people take out rallies then you start whining.



Back from your ban, eh.

You are criticizing some acute tensions between Sunnis and Shias, while you are a racist against Pukhtoons, Punjabis, Kashmirirs, and others. We are all probably misguided Muslims to you anyway.

I guess you are not privy to increased racism and attacks on minorities in the Western world, be it in Charleston, NC in the US, for example, or anti-immigrant attacks and arson.



Cliftonite said:


> There will come a time when the world will have enough of Jihadism. The West is still taking it easy, the way things are going, they might lose their patience and go the China way.



Dreams are free, enjoy.



dbc said:


> You'll find your answer in Surah 3:186
> 
> It preaches to be steadfast in your belief of Allah.
> IMO the Quran preaches tolerance and reinforcement of ones faith in Allah.



You, a Non-Muslim, are trying to teach us our religion?

Don't you think this is not suitable for someone of your background. Please stay within your limits.

I can quote you Sahih Ahadith to show that Rasulullah saws directly ordered the elimination of blasphemers.

Let us not turn this forum into a joke.



Cliftonite said:


> Why is introspection so fcking hard for the majority people of my faith?
> 
> Its like they're taught from the start to obfuscate and deflect. A Muslim just can't be wrong and evil. It always has to be the fault of the White, the Zionist, the Hindu, the Kafir who provoked him.
> 
> And this phenomenon is compounded in my countrymen. They've added internal enemies like Ahmedis, Shias and different sects of Muslims to that list as well.



When did you convert to Islam? You claimed before that you are an Atheist.

You just keep making lists like a typical Islamophobe. I even saw some idolize Chengiz Khan as some anti-Muslm hero, lol, which ofcourse he was not.

Our religion is clear about blasphemy.



jamahir said:


> Yes, the TJ is present everywhere. I feel that Saudis get blamed for many things but Saudia just provides the funding but the ideology is provided by the TJ.
> 
> Some years ago a Turkish member said to me that in Turkish language the TJ is called Teblegh ( or Tebligh ) and they were involved in rioting in some European city.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, TJ is banned in Russia and the Central Asian stan countries. But this young man was probably influenced by a TJ in France or via internet from Britain.
> 
> 
> I think that explains why Mumtaz Qadri is considered a hero by some and why some consider the shooting of Malala to be staged.



The Salafis/Wahabbis are against Tabligh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musings

Jungibaaz said:


> oh bhai enough of this aen baen shaen, answer the question or quit having me respond to random tangential strawman, you can debate this stuff with someone else who actually disagrees with you.
> 
> If you're saying colonialism justified this incident then surely if the same happened in Denmark (no recent wars, no colonialism in our area), you'd then be against it, right?
> 
> Simple question, pls answer, for the nth time....


It ok for you to generalise about 2 billion and duck my post conveniently and carry on your crusade against @PAKISTANFOREVER ? 
You want all Muslims in France to take responsibility for the actions of one? Are you attempting to troll? 
I will stand up and say this man committed a hortic act but don’t blame Islam for this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vortex

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> There are red lines and You are still unfamiliar with them
> 
> He did the RIGHT thing.
> Remember One can Disagree with existance or non existance of Allah
> Also one can Disagree with Prophet Mohammad SAW and also one can disagree with Islam and its Teaching
> 
> BUT when you insult God or His prophets Then they are taught a lesson collectively or individually






Vortex said:


> what our prophet did when people were throwing trash and stones on him ? Did he killed them ?



I was taught he didn’t. He prayed Allah guide them.


----------



## PeaceGen

Imran Khan said:


> good going man good going why these guys move to west first place . its EU fault why they let in these guys .


we needed cheap non-educated labor to clean our office spaces and perform other more menial jobs in our societies in the 1960s.. whites were getting more and more educated, and simply not enough people could be found for the non-educated work.. we are now in a state where especially in our larger cities we have many immigrants living among whites and they're also getting more educated, higher-paying jobs, now.

that does mean however that ocassionally we'll find a religious believer of some sort who is misguided about matters of life and death. i doubt the teacher was even aware that showing a picture of your Prophet in public could lead to such consequences.
shame upon the murderer.


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Vortex said:


> I was taught he didn’t. He prayed Allah guide them.


Yes he paryed for their Guidence.

Those were childrens unaware of what they were doing and were provoked by others. The Teacher did the act in full consciousness and delibrately.

Also Later on Have you not read what happened to those who Delebrately Disrespected the Prophet or God?

Earlier in History before Prophet Mohammad SAW Have you not read what happened to Nations who Disrespected God and prophets of those times?

As long as they Disagreed they were unharmed but Prophets continue to Argue and convince them... But when they decided to Humiliate or disrespect the Prophets History marked their end for generations to learn

If someone is unaware of prophecy Can be neglected for Disrespecting that after publicly admitting his mistake after he realises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Musings said:


> It ok for you to generalise about 2 billion and duck my post conveniently and carry on your crusade against @PAKISTANFOREVER ?
> You want all Muslims in France to take responsibility for the actions of one? Are you attempting to troll?
> I will stand up and say this man committed a hortic act but don’t blame Islam for this


I missed your post, was too busy responding elsewhere. Even if I had ignored it, I did not leave you multiple tangential comments, obfuscating and deflecting. There's an important distinction. Here's your reply:


Musings said:


> *No sane Frenchman or Muslim would not be disgusted at anyone taking this course of action - let’s firstly universally start by this statement.*
> However your attempt to join in with the “let’s blame all actions of Muslims “ on a handful of acts like this is rather naive and with respect immature. You really going to generalise 2 billion people like this? One would desire a more robust and mature post from yourself.



Agree with the part in bold, unfortunate every society has groups of nationalists, hardliners, far field political elements. And France already has Muslim haters in the Front Nationale of Marine Le Pen and others. What I meant to say in that post is NOT that hate would be justified, only that hate would result from prevalence from incidents. Which is a fact, and I've witnessed it myself in the UK as a result of several terror attacks here.



> Let’s also allow the fact to sink in of the approach the state of France has on the international stage. Allowing and participating in the wholesale slaughter of innocent across the African and Arab world - I don’t need to surely bring this to your attention? This by no means is a justification of this behaviour but surely the actions sometimes tips the mindset of a vulnerable few. Perhaps the recent events of the Hebdo events should have alerted the teachers mindset of not approaching or perhaps approach with caution the subject matter?
> 
> Any prominent figure speaking up today of the atrocities of the Jews is immediately labelled and stamped upon by the press - with respect we need people to speak up and point the obvious discrepancies in approach rather than blaming 2 billion people for the actions of a minuscule amount of retards.



Brother I am well versed on French colonialism, I perhaps know even more than you on this subject. This is not meant to be a brag, but rather just conveying to you that I know about these issues and I'm not justifying them.

France was a brutal colonizer, I could recall reading of some horrific colonial era treatments that the French and their buddies the Belgians did in Africa. Heck, even today, France maintains colonial political interests in North and West Africa. Be it "intervening" in Libya, or Mali, backing coups in West Africa, or forcing many West African nations to put their central banking system through Banque de France (you can look up the CFA Franc). Etc etc. As for the Jews, I think Europe needs to move on and allow healthy debate on certain subjects related to anti-semitism, the holocaust and Israel. These subjects are often conflated in the defence or criticism of the state of Israel. This is another rabbit hole convo I don't want to go down, it'll waste another 30 mins of my time convincing you that there's no disagreement,

The point is, I'm no apologist for the French, or anyone else. Nor do I justify any hate as a response. But I point out that a) People justifying this, including the perpetrator can't use tangential arguments about colonialism to do so. b) That acts like these lead to an increase in hate in these societies, justified or not, it is a fact.

Resentment has been building everywhere in Europe, not just France, take UKIP (UK), AfD (Germany), Front Nationale (France), Golden Dawn (Greece), Jobbik (Hungary), Nord Lega (Italy), DPP (Denmark), Geert Wilders (Netherlands), Sweden Democrats (Sweden). Far right, muslim hating scum like these are emboldened and vindicated when terror attacks happen. The consequences of this are borne by honest, law-abiding Muslims like us. And it gets worse everytime some piece of shit commits a terror attack in our name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Irfan Baloch said:


> coming to the topic. our violent reaction to such blasphemy is not deterring people from continuing with their provocations instead it actually fuels them and gives them more proof to show that we are violent intolerant bunch who resort to brutality whenever challenged. reacting in the same way and expecting a different outcome has not helped.



How we act is not going to change anything. Before WoT, no Muslim was carrying out any attacks and relations between Muslims and Non-Muslims were friendly, however that did not stop the West from popularizing Salman Rushdie's abusive book against the Prophet saws.

They are going to keep behaving like this, regardless of what we do. This is the conclusion I have come to from my experiences with them.

All we can do is delay the inevitable, because their society is becoming more extreme and polarized as time goes on. We are a convenient scapegoat for their problems. It is easy t hate Muslims in the West, there is no fear of any backlash, except a few isolated incidents.

Compare this to the international outrage Pres. Mahmoud Ahmedi Nejad got when he opened a conference on the Holocaust in Iran.



Irfan Baloch said:


> I believe we need allies among the intellectuals in the west who can help us to form a better platform and / or law to better tackle the blasphemy incidences where the haters just have no motivation, no interest or benefit to provoke us and are prevented by law as well hurting them financially and restricting their interaction with the world that will eliminate them forever.



Not going to happen brother. The only pressure can come from Muslim countries boycotting these countries. It is high time we start doing so to France.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sjalal19

Don’t sow the seeds of hatred, lest you reap the same . It is in no way the freedom of expression. It is attack on one’s sentiments. It is Macron’s dirty politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

pak-marine said:


> A question i see a lot of pakistanis cursing other religions all day long , you think its fair if someone takes their life ?



Double standards are great as long as we're the beneficiaries handing out our own moral justice. 



Mugen said:


> Too many extremist in Pakistan, no wonder there are soo many terrorist attacks there.



The problem is not knowing the limits of your freedom and balancing them with the rights of another's. My freedom ends where yours begins.

Some people quite happily go around advocating violence on others on the basis of their personal morality, this works well only as long as someone doesn't do it to you. Our extremists in Pakistan are fine applying it to shameless liberals, non-Muslims, foreigners, even other sects etc. But then along come monsters like TTP who spare no-one, not even those virtuous hardliners that are usually busy lecturing and imposing on others are spared.

If we all had the ability and power to apply our morality on others by force or punitively, we as humans would cease to have functioning societies and laws. It would be a free for all, It only takes a basic level of awareness to understand these dynamics, alas for our countrymen and educated people in this thread. What's moral for you may be deeply offensive to someone else, and what's offensive to you may be a completely virtuous prospect for someone else, but nobody should be able to impose their view on others.

Our prophet PBUH was attacked, the early muslims were shunned, tortured and martyred, our prophet was spat upon and insulted, and he counselled restraint, forgiveness, and mercy, and violence as a last means. In his name today, a few of our people are going to foreign lands, where Islamic sensibilities and laws are not applicable, and some small amount of them are committing acts like this. It's not the few terrorists that bothers me as much as it is seeing responses like those in this thread attempting to deflect, obfuscate, and justify the indefensible.



> _As for the Prophet ﷺ himself, *the abuse he suffered from the idolaters of Quraysh was brutal. *They spared no opportunity to demonize him, divorced his daughters, and exiled and starved his entire clan for three years. As for physical assault, ‘Uqba b. Abi Mu‘ayt strangled him from behind when he prayed in public, Abu Jahl ordered camel intestines to be dumped over him while he prostrated, ‘Utayba b. Abi Lahab spat at him, and others beat him unconscious.
> 
> A number of key observations can be noted from the period of persecution. *Muhammad ﷺ clearly directed a policy of perseverance and non-violent response against a backdrop of repeated provocations* of the Quraysh. These provocations increased in severity as the Quraysh grew frustrated at their failure to stop his preaching; he had an eager and receptive audience that grew steadily despite all efforts to instill fear in it._
> .....
> 
> _Pained by the visible suffering of his followers and unable to protect them from harm, Muhammad ﷺ was at the same time grieved at not being able to convince the community at large—among whom were many of his own clan members. *Despite this, his strategy was a deliberate one: to continue to invite people, choosing to appeal to their sense of morality and reason over the potentially far more destructive use of force.* When seen through the lens of a tribal society, any one of the provocations of Quraysh would have been sufficient cause for war between the tribes involved. Yet, we see unprecedented individual and collective self-control, conviction, and perseverance that can only be realized with great spiritual and moral foresight; this foresight was the foundation of a leadership strategy for reform that Muhammad ﷺ was carefully building at this stage in Mecca. _
> 
> ......
> 
> _*Ultimately, the Prophet Muhammad ﷺ fled this persecution by migrating with his Companions to Madinah, but not before leaving in the pages of history a matchless legacy of forgiveness and dignified dealings with one’s enemies. *Below are but a few of these remarkable instances from humanity’s most luminous life ever: _
> 
> 1. Let the Angels Respond
> ....
> 2. They are Misguided in their Insults
> ....
> 3. Praying for their Guidance and Recognizing Potential
> ....
> 4. Sparing Them Divine Punishment
> ....
> 5. Showing Mercy On the Worst Day of His Life
> ....
> 6. More Hope in a Tribe than its own Chief
> ....
> 7. Maintaining the Trusts of his Persecutors
> ....
> 8. Integrity in Desperation
> ....
> 
> Further elaboration here - https://yaqeeninstitute.org/mohammad-elshinawy/how-the-prophet-muhammad-rose-above-enmity-and-insult

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugen

SD 10 said:


> great stay in the uk....


I will, but please don't come here with your extremist mind set... not like people from here are dying to go there anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

PakFactor said:


> This one of the few times I would agree with an Indian, the teacher was stupid to bring this up in the first place and can't they teach in other ways instead of insulting religious figures? Their is always a limit to speech you can't go around and insulting and not expect a blow back.
> 
> This teacher had it coming for being this stupid, an educated idiot, sadly he/she fell in the realm of Darwin Theory so in essence a stupid was eliminated from the gene pool.



so a guy who believes your relegion is false should be worried about your sentiment?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jungibaaz said:


> They have no justification for blanket hate of minorities and muslims. However, they would be more inclined to hate given the prevalence of these instances, it's a simple and undeniable fact.
> 
> However, I wasn't the one justifying anything here, YOU were justifying this incident using colonialism:
> 
> 
> And despite several attempts to ask you in response, you've only deflected and dishonestly strawmanned:








By the same logic it is justifiable and understandable for Muslims to hate white european christians for committing atrocities against them that are literally a million times far worst than any terrorism committed by Muslims against white european christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Muslim parents had taken offence at Mr Paty's decision to show his class caricatures of the Prophet and branded him a 'thug' in a video shared online by a mosque just days before he was murdered. 

He had 'invited Muslim students out of the classroom' before showing a caricature of the Prophet published by Charlie Hebdo, the satirical magazine targeted by terrorists five years ago, in a lesson about free speech.

The cartoon reportedly showed the Prophet Mohammed crouching with a star drawn on his buttocks and the inscription 'A star is born'.


no place for this in education establishment .

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> By the same logic it is justifiable and understandable for Muslims to hate white european christians for committing atrocities against them that are literally a million times far worst than any terrorism committed by Muslims against white european christians.


How did you arrive at that? I condemn all hate, yours is selective, and hence hypocritical. 

...speaking of selective, will you answer my question now?

...and speaking of hypocritical, you live in the UK, are you held here against your will by those whom you want to hate?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

M.AsfandYar said:


> This Dipshit is not a Pakistani. @DESERT FIGHTER caught him when he first started bullshitting. He is a false flagger.



I think so too, this anti-Pukhtoon, anti-Punjabi, anti-Kashmiri poster is not a Pakistani. He has all the traits of an Indian Hindu radical, most of whom are Islamophobes and relish every opportunity to insult Islam or Pakistan.



zectech said:


> You can't believe anything coming out of Europe in terms of 'terrorism'. They launch false flags against themselves to get the public against Muslims:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the best information on 7/7 MI5 terror attack blamed on Muslims, is shadow banned. Look at the link at the bottom of this post, got deleted, truth in the West is getting deleted that shows the West stages terror attacks, that 6 million jews did not die in the holohoax, and thousands of other facts.
> 
> This takes months and months of research to find the facts of what really happened in this false flags.
> 
> Now that they again shot and killed the Muslim, the Muslim victim can't deny any part like Osama did in denying being responsible after 9/11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because less than 6 million jews were killed in the holohoax. That number is likely less than 2 million jews killed, making the holocaust against jews, not even a genocide. Not to mention, Hitler was a jew.
> 
> 
> *Hitler 'had Jewish and African roots', DNA tests show*
> * Adolf Hitler is likely to have had Jewish and African roots, DNA tests have shown. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler may have had Jewish and African roots, DNA tests have shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By  Heidi Blake
> 
> 
> 6:25AM BST 24 Aug 2010
> 
> 
> Saliva samples taken from 39 relatives of the Nazi leader show he may have had biological links to the “subhuman” races that he tried to exterminate during the Holocaust.
> Jean-Paul Mulders, a Belgian journalist, and Marc Vermeeren, a historian, tracked down the Fuhrer’s relatives, including an Austrian farmer who was his cousin, earlier this year.
> A chromosome called Haplogroup E1b1b1 which showed up in their samples is rare in Western Europe and is most commonly found in the Berbers of Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia, as well as among Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews.
> "One can from this postulate that Hitler was related to people whom he despised," Mr Mulders wrote in the Belgian magazine, _Knack_.
> Haplogroup E1b1b1, which accounts for approximately 18 to 20 per cent of Ashkenazi and 8.6 per cent to 30 per cent of Sephardic Y-chromosomes, appears to be one of the major founding lineages of the Jewish population.
> _Knack,_ which published the findings, says the DNA was tested under stringent laboratory conditions.
> "This is a surprising result," said Ronny Decorte, a genetic specialist at the Catholic University of Leuven.
> "The affair is fascinating if one compares it with the conception of the world of the Nazis, in which race and blood was central.
> “Hitler's concern over his descent was not unjustified. He was apparently not "pure" or ‘Ayran’.”
> It is not the first time that historians have suggested Hitler had Jewish ancestry.
> *His father, Alois, is thought to have been the illegitimate offspring of a maid called Maria Schickelgruber and a 19-year-old Jewish man called Frankenberger.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/world-war-two/7961211/Hitler-had-Jewish-and-African-roots-DNA-tests-show.html



Teshukrem Agha, I appreciate your posts.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Can't be "heading" much anywhere if his head has been chopped off clean from his shoulders.



Honestly, they are all running around like headless chickens spitting out whatever comes in their mouths against Islam. Eventually French Muslims are going to get fed up with being poked again and again.

When the Paris riots happened, Zionist French Pres. Sarkozy referred to Muslims as vermin. French people mocked the Muslim youth who got electrocuted to death while running from police. To some, it is free speech, but in the US, that would be hate speech and punishable.



obj 705A said:


> The bebeading was a crime obviously and unjustifiable, however regarding freedom of expression while personally I do support it but the question is why is it allowed to insult the muslim ideology while it is not allowed to insult the Zionist ideology! every time you criticize the Zionists you are labelled anti-semitic that is why I would say freedom of expression in the west is fake and it doesn't exist.



If you have read Animal Farm, you will realize that "all are equal, but some are more equal than others."

There are double standards here. Muslims can be raped, abused, tortured, murdered, but a Jew or Christian who hurt in this way becomes international news. So accustomed it has been made to us to see Muslim lives as cheap and expendable.

When the Charlie Hebdo attack happened, the whole Western world changed their display pictures on social media to french flags but 75,000 and 40,000 Pakistani and Turkish victims of terrorist bombings, respectively, did not even earn any sympathy from the Western world.

It is a war of narratives. Do not expect them to be fair, especially as we know TTP and PKK are being supported and funded by Western powers and their allies.



zectech said:


> The former Italian Prime Minister, an Italian judge, and the former head of Italian counterintelligence admit that NATO, with the help of the Pentagon and CIA, carried out terror bombings in Italy and other European countries in the 1950s and blamed the communists, in order to rally people’s support for their governments in Europe in their fight against communism. As one participant in this formerly-secret program stated: “You had to attack civilians, people, women, children, innocent people, unknown people far removed from any political game. The reason was quite simple. They were supposed to force these people, the Italian public, to turn to the state to ask for greater security” (Italy and other European countries subject to the terror campaign had joined NATO before the bombings occurred). They also allegedly carried out terror attacks in France, Belgium, Denmark, Germany, Greece, the Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, the UK, and other countries. False flag attacks carried out pursuant tho this program include – by way of example only – the murder of the Turkish Prime Minister (1960), bombings in Portugal (1966), the Piazza Fontana massacre in Italy (1969), terror attacks in Turkey (1971), the Peteano bombing in Italy (1972), shootings in Brescia, Italy and a bombing on an Italian train (1974), shootings in Istanbul, Turkey (1977), the Atocha massacre in Madrid, Spain (1977), the abduction and murder of the Italian Prime Minister (1978), the bombing of the Bologna railway station in Italy (1980), and shooting and killing 28 shoppers in Brabant county, Belgium (1985).
> 
> You need a real investigation, which can't happen in Europe, they stage these things too often.



Thanks for another great post. We Muslims have suffered assassinations, occupations, bombing campaigns by the so-called 'civilized' West (as some of their Hindu puppets on their thread call them.)

So this lone attacker killed one person, how many women, children, and innocents have these Western armies killed in Muslim countries? Yet they celebrate their militaries as heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanmubashir

PakFactor said:


> This one of the few times I would agree with an Indian, the teacher was stupid to bring this up in the first place and can't they teach in other ways instead of insulting religious figures? Their is always a limit to speech you can't go around and insulting and not expect a blow back.
> 
> This teacher had it coming for being this stupid, an educated idiot, sadly he/she fell in the realm of Darwin Theory so in essence a stupid was eliminated from the gene pool.


Could that teacher make holocaust jokes in the class in name of freedom of speech 
No
France is a multi ethnic society it should have common sense of cultural sensitivity


PakFactor said:


> This one of the few times I would agree with an Indian, the teacher was stupid to bring this up in the first place and can't they teach in other ways instead of insulting religious figures? Their is always a limit to speech you can't go around and insulting and not expect a blow back.
> 
> This teacher had it coming for being this stupid, an educated idiot, sadly he/she fell in the realm of Darwin Theory so in essence a stupid was eliminated from the gene pool.


Could that teacher make holocaust jokes in the class in name of freedom of speech 
No
France is a multi ethnic society it should have common sense of cultural sensitivity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Jungibaaz said:


> ...and speaking of hypocritical, you live in the UK, are you held here against your will by those whom you want to hate?



So they can do as they like because we live in their countries?

This is the totally wrong mentality. I am not saying to murder them, there are other ways of dealing with this issue. 

Nowadays, people respect the person who is unapologetic in his beliefs and morals, that is admirable now. The old liberal mindset that we must compromise our religion for acceptance is a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> *So they can do as they like because we live in their countries?*
> 
> This is the totally wrong mentality. I am not saying to murder them, there are other ways of dealing with this issue.
> 
> Nowadays, people respect the person who is unapologetic in his beliefs and morals, that is admirable now. The old liberal mindset that we must compromise our religion for acceptance is a thing of the past.


Where did I say that?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Jungibaaz said:


> How did you arrive at that? I condemn all hate, yours is selective, and hence hypocritical.
> 
> ...speaking of selective, will you answer my question now?
> 
> ...and speaking of hypocritical, you live in the UK, are you held here against your will by those whom you want to hate?






When did I say I hate the UK or English people? Again, you cannot answer let alone counter my argument so now you are resorting to insinuations. You need to do better than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vortex

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> Yes he paryed for their Guidence.
> 
> Those were childrens unaware of what they were doing and were provoked by others. The Teacher did the act in full consciousness and delibrately.
> 
> Also Later on Have you not read what happened to those who Delebrately Disrespected the Prophet or God?
> 
> Earlier in History before Prophet Mohammad SAW Have you not read what happened to Nations who Disrespected God and prophets of those times?
> 
> As long as they Disagreed they were unharmed but Prophets continue to Argue and convince them... But when they decided to Humiliate or disrespect the Prophets History marked their end for generations to learn
> 
> If someone is unaware of prophecy Can be neglected for Disrespecting that after publicly admitting his mistake after he realises



This teacher did what he did deliberately yes. But we should engage in debate, we should debate with logic, with the words non Muslims are able to understand. Not in killing.

Muslims are not able to discuss, Muslims are not able to think, Muslims are not able to educate... they are non Muslims they behave, they talk according their own logic, their own beliefs.
You can protest against the cartoons, against what they do, against their thinking, but do it with intelligence. Because do you think that with such horrible crime, the non Muslims will change ? Such crimes add fuel on fire. Nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I think so too, this anti-Pukhtoon, anti-Punjabi, anti-Kashmiri poster is not a Pakistani. He has all the traits of an Indian Hindu radical, most of whom are Islamophobes and relish every opportunity to insult Islam or Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Teshukrem Agha, I appreciate your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, they are all running around like headless chickens spitting out whatever comes in their mouths against Islam. Eventually French Muslims are going to get fed up with being poked again and again.
> 
> When the Paris riots happened, Zionist French Pres. Sarkozy referred to Muslims as vermin. French people mocked the Muslim youth who got electrocuted to death while running from police. To some, it is free speech, but in the US, that would be hate speech and punishable.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have read Animal Farm, you will realize that "all are equal, but some are more equal than others."
> 
> There are double standards here. Muslims can be raped, abused, tortured, murdered, but a Jew or Christian who hurt in this way becomes international news. So accustomed it has been made to us to see Muslim lives as cheap and expendable.
> 
> When the Charlie Hebdo attack happened, the whole Western world changed their display pictures on social media to french flags but 75,000 and 40,000 Pakistani and Turkish victims of terrorist bombings, respectively, did not even earn any sympathy from the Western world.
> 
> It is a war of narratives. Do not expect them to be fair, especially as we know TTP and PKK are being supported and funded by Western powers and their allies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for another great post. We Muslims have suffered assassinations, occupations, bombing campaigns by the so-called 'civilized' West (as some of their Hindu puppets on their thread call them.)
> 
> So this lone attacker killed one person, how many women, children, and innocents have these Western armies killed in Muslim countries? Yet they celebrate their militaries as heroes.










Funny how some Pakistanis here are crying about the annihilation of a racist french teacher yet will never utter a word against those who commit war crimes and genocide against millions of Brown/Olive Skinned Muslims..............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jungibaaz

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> When did I say I hate the UK or English people? Again, you cannot answer let alone counter my argument so now you are resorting to insinuations. You need to do better than that.



Good to know you're not for justifying hate then, we're on the same page. Will you answer my question now or is it still too soon?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Vortex said:


> This teacher did what he did deliberately yes. But we should engage in debate, we should debate with logic, with the words non Muslims are able to understand. Not in killing.
> 
> Muslims are not able to discuss, Muslims are not able to think, Muslims are not able to educate... they are non Muslims they behave, they talk according their own logic, their own beliefs.
> You can protest against the cartoons, against what they do, against their thinking, but do it with intelligence. Because do you think that with such horrible crime, the non Muslims will change ? Such crimes add fuel on fire. Nothing else.








Millions of Brown/olive-Skinned Muslims have been genocided by racist French colonists. It's not surprising that some Muslims may be angry.


Jungibaaz said:


> Good to know you're not for justifying hate then, we're on the same page. Will you answer my question now or is it still too soon?





When will the hate and genocide by racists against Muslims stop being justified?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

dbc said:


> What is provocation? Is an Indian justified in killing me because I ate beef for many years and even butchered a cow?



Your logic and reasoning is wrong, because several Hindu's eat cow , and many don't consider it holy but an animal or live stock , as for Prophet Muhammad PBUH , he is equally beloved and respect to all Muslims . 



dbc said:


> A consequence of globalization is that people with varying beliefs now live and work together. Perhaps mutual tolerance is called for until we all start to understand each other a little better.



yeah so is it too much to ask from the so called " Master race, Civilization " to stop insulting a man who died 1400 years ago ? and who is not here to defend himself ? if I insult 6 Million Dead Jews in Israel or Germany or Austria they will put me in jail for it, some nut job might even kill me depends on what is the level of Insult , and those Jews died some 80 years ago, so since when insulting a dead people specially the ones who is respected , loved by 1.8 Billion Muslims is normal ? what about our sentiments ? it is clear that west don't want to respect our faith, but they want to do business with us, why not declare entire Islamic nations as Enemy and be done with it ? 
You can't expect every Muslim to act rationale in such situation , as i said in my previous posts everyone has a different mind and they process it differently , that is why this teenager took the violent road while rest of French Muslims ignore it .



dbc said:


> Year ago my father unintentionally caused grievous offence to his Egyptian colleague by the very simple act of putting his feet on his desk and thus showing the *soles* of his *shoes* to his Egyptian colleague. The Egyptian in a fit of rage struck my father - long story short, my father did not mean to cause offense. People raised under different circumstances cannot be expected to understand the emotions of someone from a different culture.



Well you answer your own question , " *long story short, my father did not mean to cause offense.* " what your father did was unintentional , and putting a shoe in desk is not equal to insulting the prophet dude, come on you are comparing apple with oranges .You can insult Pakistani , or Saudi or Irani culture all day long no one will say anything , but religion is different , insult Allah or Prophet is different , religion is universal and much more sensitive to people , not all but most of them take religion more seriously than culture , Its very reasonable for us Muslims to ask that UN should make laws preventing such things from happening, your father did something mistakenly but this teacher , I doubt he did it as a mistake, I am pretty sure it was a insult or provocation on purpose, ( still no need for killing him , nor justifying it ) but as i keep saying everyone is different .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vortex

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Millions of Brown/olive-Skinned Muslims have been genocided by racist French colonists. It's not surprising that some Muslims may be angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the hate and genocide by racists against Muslims stop being justified?



Listen, if this point is important, which it is no doubt, then talk about it with logic but do not bring this point when a Muslim kills a non Muslim over « freedom of expression » freedom for which they fight against their own religion because of the abuses, the mass killing made by the Clergy. It’s their history, it’s their own nightmares. Their mindset was built upon their own history. You should understand that.
That’s why I’m inviting all Muslims to learn to discuss with logic, with understanding of the French people’s mindset, with their own words they are able to understand. And not killing.
If someone is wrong, should you also be wrong ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SD 10

Mugen said:


> I will, but please don't come here with your extremist mind set... not like people from here are dying to go there anyways.


calm down. i have no need to go visit that shithole. these european pakistanis and their apologetic mindset!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

France sounds like a weird place to live in, obviously the freedom of speech thing isn't real when your career will be destroyed(cancelled) and you may be arrested for speaking against Jews. That professor has some issues and was trying to get a reaction.

But for Muslims, if you ever in a situation like that excuse yourself from the room. Go for a bathroom break or something. You are not allowed to kill anyone for blasphemy, thats only a law in Muslim nations, and even then only some of it implement it. You know also people say worse things about God and God even mentioned in the Quran how people curse him without knowledge, meaning they are taught bad things towards religion and he is patient with them and may guide them to him later in their lives.

In Arab nations I can tell you some people curse God unfortunately when they get angry and they will get punished if it happens in public but they don't even get killed unless it's deliberate. It's bad and I hate it and it needs to stopped but for example sake we allow them to repent and put them through rehab.


Vortex said:


> This teacher did what he did deliberately yes. But we should engage in debate, we should debate with logic, with the words non Muslims are able to understand. Not in killing.
> 
> Muslims are not able to discuss, Muslims are not able to think, Muslims are not able to educate... they are non Muslims they behave, they talk according their own logic, their own beliefs.
> You can protest against the cartoons, against what they do, against their thinking, but do it with intelligence. Because do you think that with such horrible crime, the non Muslims will change ? Such crimes add fuel on fire. Nothing else.



They should have just ignored those drawings and it would go away. Those drawings in no way resemble Mohammed either. And our Great God can protect his Prophets as he says in the Quran. But God is not human, Muslims need to use logic, he not gonna punish people in way you understand God has different ways to punish people and he will make them fall into their own miseries created by their own selves. God's punishment is beautiful and you need to just sit back and watch. Sometimes he turns things into good endings too. 

We are not responsible for whole world ,we are responsible for ourselves. At same time in France such sensitivities can be discussed among the population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> So this lone attacker killed one person, how many women, children, and innocents have these Western armies killed in Muslim countries? Yet they celebrate their militaries as heroes.



Well, some Muslims have to introspect as to why they support Western governments in bringing down progressive Muslim-majority societies and movements.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> The Salafis/Wahabbis are against Tabligh.



From my readings of articles it does seem that some Wahabbi clerics are against the TJ but there is the point of where does the TJ get the funding to run their large world headquarters in Delhi. And there are extra things like the farmhouse of Maulana Saad, the chief ( or global coordinator ) of TJ and his large house in Delhi. Who pays for all this ? It is possible that the Wahabbis in government in the Gulf fund the TJ even if the clerics there don't like this. And who funds the huge ijtema in Bangladesh ?

@21st Century Vampire @Cliftonite , this about the European and elsewhere's presence of TJ :


> In the British town of Dewsbury, Tablighi Jamaat functions as regional headquarters coordinating activities throughout Northern Europe. Other centers, often focus on local concerns, or serving ethnic populations. In Barcelona, it has geared to the needs of the immigrants of North African origin. In France, while there is a center, most Tablighi groups operate independently, building relationships with local mosques. In Germany, Tablighis have found it difficult to penetrate Muslim communities, comprised largely of immigrants from Turkey — where the Tablighi Jamaat has virtually no presence. And in Western Europe, it has adapted to the reality of religious, social and political pluralism in the region, and has shown a willingness to partner with non-Muslim political institutions to further its ends. In South Asia too, the Tablighi Jamaat has a great following, especially in Indonesia, Malaysia, Bangladesh, Pakistan, and Thailand.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Vortex said:


> Listen, if this point is important, which it is no doubt, then talk about it with logic but do not bring this point when a Muslim kills a non Muslim over « freedom of expression » freedom for which they fight against their own religion because of the abuses, the mass killing made by the Clergy. It’s their history, it’s their own nightmares. Their mindset was built upon their own history. You should understand that.
> That’s why I’m inviting all Muslims to learn to discuss with logic, with understanding of the French people’s mindset, with their own words they are able to understand. And not killing.
> If someone is wrong, should you also be wrong ?







Where was the logic, rationality and decency when the french and other colonialist racists where commiting genocide against millions of innocent Brown/Olive skinned Muslims? Why are you avoiding this fact?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vortex

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Where was the logic, rationality and decency when the french and other colonialist racists where commiting genocide against millions of innocent Brown/Olive skinned Muslims? Why are you avoiding this fact?



if someone is not logic, if he is not rational and not decent, should you kill him and become illogic, irrational and indecent yourself ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Ghost Hobbit said:


> so a guy who believes your relegion is false should be worried about your sentiment?



Did anyone here ask for your opinion Pajeet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Then what justification do the French or any other white christian europeans have for hating or resenting Brown/Olive Skinned Muslims as you previously claimed? Why are you backtracking from your original claims and avoiding them?



Muslims in the West have impeccable character. We are educated, tax-payers, and commit less crimes and moral vices than other populations.

Many of us are physicians, engineers, lawyers, professors, business owners, and add much to these countries.

The fact is that we are taken for granted and our sensitivities are mocked on a daily basis.

Sometimes a Muslim simply has had enough, like the Arab US army psychiatrist who had enough listening to stories of abuse of Muslim women and children by his peers, or the Muslim chaplain in Guantanamo who was accused of being a terrorist because he tried to stop prison guards from raping/abusing prisoners, taking away prayer rugs, or flushing the Quran.

The former committed a crime and murders his peers, the later became an activist for the prisoners and went on to give speeches around the world to stop it.

If a society pushes a minority into a corner by badgering them again and again, eventually a backlash will come from even the most mild-mannered individual.

Why create that situation in the first place?



Mugen said:


> Too many extremist in Pakistan, no wonder there are soo many terrorist attacks there.



Western governments are directly funding TTP, Daesh, and Indian state to commit terrorism against Pakistan.

People like you blame the victims.



pak-marine said:


> A question i see a lot of pakistanis cursing other religions all day long , you think its fair if someone takes their life ?



Do you see Muslims drawing abusive nude pictures or abusive cartoons of wives of their leaders?

Lets make it clear, disagreement with Islam is ok. We don't expect Non-Muslims to agree.

However posting abusive Nazi era-esque racist and offensive cartoons is deliberately to insult and create an environment of a siege.



Vortex said:


> I was taught he didn’t. He prayed Allah guide them.



You are confused about the Makkah period and Medinah period of the Seerah.

During the Makkah period, Muslims were forbidden by Allah swt to fight back, whereas during the Medinah period we were commanded to fight back.

Reality is that any system of belief, which is worth its salt, must defend itself, physically if need be, against people who wish to stamp it out.



Jungibaaz said:


> Where did I say that?



It is necessary for us Muslims in the West to be the front line in condemning the hypocrisy of the West's relationship with the Muslim world. The West deserves to know the truth.


This is why we get the biggest backlash, our mosques get attacked, our women abused or hurt by cowardly racists, and our young men beaten by gangs or murdered.

Do we cower? No. We proudly walk in our hijab, beard daily. We interact with people who hate our guts due to our faith, we treat them and heal them (bi iznillah.) We defend them in courts. We design their buildings, cities, cars, electronics.

We walk proudly to our masajid day to day, knowing full well that it can be our last day on earth. Every masjid in the US faces threats and attempts at arson, vandalism, and massacre.

Maghrib ke wadeeyon mei gonji azaan hamari.



Jungibaaz said:


> Good to know you're not for justifying hate then, we're on the same page. Will you answer my question now or is it still too soon?



Denmark supported, publicized, and refused to control the wave of abusive content sweeping this country, which hurt sentiments of Danish Muslims the most.

They suffered economically for it too.



Vortex said:


> Listen, if this point is important, which it is no doubt, then talk about it with logic but do not bring this point when a Muslim kills a non Muslim over « freedom of expression » freedom for which they fight against their own religion because of the abuses, the mass killing made by the Clergy. It’s their history, it’s their own nightmares. Their mindset was built upon their own history. You should understand that.
> That’s why I’m inviting all Muslims to learn to discuss with logic, with understanding of the French people’s mindset, with their own words they are able to understand. And not killing.
> If someone is wrong, should you also be wrong ?



We should not advocate killing. It is counter-intuitive.

However the act has been done.. if we judge by our faith, it is not allowed for us to condemn him. He acted on his love of Rasulullah saws. We pray for his high station in paradise.

He is a modern day Ghazi Ilm ud Din Shaheed, who had the largest funeral ever held in Lahore, for whom Allama Iqbal personally led his Janaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

Constantin84 said:


> That human garbage was allowed in as a "refugee ".....shut the borders,keep these neandarthals out!



These "human garbage" types were the ones who were groomed by Western governments and dropped into Libya and Syria to destroy the progressive systems there, all in the name of "democracy".


----------



## aryadravida

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> Also Later on Have you not read what happened to those who Delebrately Disrespected the Prophet or God?
> 
> Earlier in History before Prophet Mohammad SAW Have you not read what happened to Nations who Disrespected God and prophets of those times?
> 
> As long as they Disagreed they were unharmed but Prophets continue to Argue and convince them... But when they decided to Humiliate or disrespect the Prophets History marked their end for generations to learn
> 
> If someone is unaware of prophecy Can be neglected for Disrespecting that after publicly admitting his mistake after he realises


and you want critics of religions and rationalists to believe all these stories as real historic events and stop talking anything against so called prophets?ok..you seem to be a religious person who believes in everything that is told to you in your scriptures as historic events....that's not the case for everyone.....somebody might be a prophet to you...but he or she is not a prophet to billions of people and those billions of people don't take your stories as history.
You can present some other argument to put your point across as for non muslims these are nothing short of fairy tales....you can say that such mocking of your religious figures hurt you and therefore people should not indulge in such activities..that is understandable...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## not_two

FAROOQ RASHID BUTT said:


> Dear Sir ! Its an essential part of our Islamic faith to respect each and every prophet from Adam AS to Muhammad PBUH. Our faith is not complete if we do not respect Jesus , Moses , Danial or any other prophet . We do respect all prophets of jews and christians like our holy prophet as well , otherwise we are not believers and Muslims. It means they have started a one sided war against Islam and Muslims . And believe me this stubborn anti religion hell of western people would lead towards the clash of religions and horrible confrontation of civilization , which will proved to be the end of the world in a horrible way....


So it's a form of respect to chop the head and you support the act ? It is good for you if you show respect for your guide but expecting everyone to do the same or else chopping the head is mental illness..


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

jamahir said:


> Well, some Muslims have to introspect as to why they support Western governments in bringing down progressive Muslim-majority societies and movements.
> 
> 
> 
> From my readings of articles it does seem that some Wahabbi clerics are against the TJ but there is the point of where does the TJ get the funding to run their large world headquarters in Delhi. And there are extra things like the farmhouse of Maulana Saad, the chief ( or global coordinator ) of TJ and his large house in Delhi. Who pays for all this ? It is possible that the Wahabbis in government in the Gulf fund the TJ even if the clerics there don't like this. And who funds the huge ijtema in Bangladesh ?
> 
> @21st Century Vampire @Cliftonite , this about the European and elsewhere's presence of TJ :



Stay on topic please.

You have misconceptions about Tabligh which I discussed with you earlier. No need to revisit.

Many people do not understand Salafism. They just pass od their hearsay as fact.


Vortex said:


> if someone is not logic, if he is not rational and not decent, should you kill him and become illogic, irrational and indecent yourself ?


.

No, we shouldn't, however do we need to cry if someone else does?

He got what was coming.



jamahir said:


> These "human garbage" types were the ones who were groomed by Western governments and dropped into Libya and Syria to destroy the progressive systems there, all in the name of "democracy".



Stop replying to trolls.

stay on topic.

--------

Everyone, please DO NOT REPLY TO INDIAN TROLLS.

Let us stay on the topic and not get sidetracked.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vortex

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You are confused about the Makkah period and Medinah period of the Seerah.
> 
> During the Makkah period, Muslims were forbidden by Allah swt to fight back, whereas during the Medinah period we were commanded to fight back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should not advocate killing. It is counter-intuitive.



fight back, yes. When the fight is made with words, then should you use weapons ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Vortex said:


> if someone is not logic, if he is not rational and not decent, should you kill him and become illogic, irrational and indecent yourself ?







So then why did the French and other colonialist racists kill millions of innocent Brown/Olive skinned Muslims? Why is that justified and allowed? If that is okay then why do you complain when SOME Muslims play up? Is it because white lives are more important and sacred than Brown/Olive skinned Muslim lives? Please explain.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Muslims in the West have impeccable character. We are educated, tax-payers, and commit less crimes and moral vices than other populations.
> 
> Many of us are physicians, engineers, lawyers, professors, business owners, and add much to these countries.
> 
> The fact is that we are taken for granted and our sensitivities are mocked on a daily basis.
> 
> Sometimes a Muslim simply has had enough, like the Arab US army psychiatrist who had enough listening to stories of abuse of Muslim women and children by his peers, or the Muslim chaplain in Guantanamo who was accused of being a terrorist because he tried to stop prison guards from raping/abusing prisoners, taking away prayer rugs, or flushing the Quran.
> 
> The former committed a crime and murders his peers, the later became an activist for the prisoners and went on to give speeches around the world to stop it.
> 
> If a society pushes a minority into a corner by badgering them again and again, eventually a backlash will come from even the most mild-mannered individual.
> 
> Why create that situation in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> Western governments are directly funding TTP, Daesh, and Indian state to commit terrorism against Pakistan.
> 
> People like you blame the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see Muslims drawing abusive nude pictures or abusive cartoons of wives of their leaders?
> 
> Lets make it clear, disagreement with Islam is ok. We don't expect Non-Muslims to agree.
> 
> However posting abusive Nazi era-esque racist and offensive cartoons is deliberately to insult and create an environment of a siege.
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused about the Makkah period and Medinah period of the Seerah.
> 
> During the Makkah period, Muslims were forbidden by Allah swt to fight back, whereas during the Medinah period we were commanded to fight back.
> 
> Reality is that any system of belief, which is worth its salt, must defend itself, physically if need be, against people who wish to stamp it out.
> 
> 
> 
> It is necessary for us Muslims in the West to be the front line in condemning the hypocrisy of the West's relationship with the Muslim world. The West deserves to know the truth.
> 
> 
> This is why we get the biggest backlash, our mosques get attacked, our women abused or hurt by cowardly racists, and our young men beaten by gangs or murdered.
> 
> Do we cower? No. We proudly walk in our hijab, beard daily. We interact with people who hate our guts due to our faith, we treat them and heal them (bi iznillah.) We defend them in courts. We design their buildings, cities, cars, electronics.
> 
> We walk proudly to our masajid day to day, knowing full well that it can be our last day on earth. Every masjid in the US faces threats and attempts at arson, vandalism, and massacre.
> 
> Maghrib ke wadeeyon mei gonji azaan hamari.
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark supported, publicized, and refused to control the wave of abusive content sweeping this country, which hurt sentiments of Danish Muslims the most.
> 
> They suffered economically for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> We should not advocate killing. It is counter-intuitive.
> 
> However the act has been done.. if we judge by our faith, it is not allowed for us to condemn him. He acted on his love of Rasulullah saws. We pray for his high station in paradise.
> 
> He is a modern day Ghazi Ilm ud Din Shaheed, who had the largest funeral ever held in Lahore, whom Allama Iqbal personally led his Janaza.






When colonialist racists kill millions of non-Whites it seems to be justified and everyone remains silent. As soon as a white person is killed by a non-white individual, it seems that everyone wants that non-white person's entire race, religion, culture and heritage condemned and maligned. Why the double standard?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> How we act is not going to change anything. Before WoT, no Muslim was carrying out any attacks and relations between Muslims and Non-Muslims were friendly, however that did not stop the West from popularizing Salman Rushdie's abusive book against the Prophet saws.
> 
> They are going to keep behaving like this, regardless of what we do. This is the conclusion I have come to from my experiences with them.
> 
> All we can do is delay the inevitable, because their society is becoming more extreme and polarized as time goes on. We are a convenient scapegoat for their problems. It is easy t hate Muslims in the West, there is no fear of any backlash, except a few isolated incidents.
> 
> Compare this to the international outrage Pres. Mahmoud Ahmedi Nejad got when he opened a conference on the Holocaust in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen brother. The only pressure can come from Muslim countries boycotting these countries. It is high time we start doing so to France.


our Arab brothers lined up to honor Modi to spite us they invited it to OIC. right after his carnage in Kashmir. this is our reality.

reason i advocate action via their own people is there are people who criticise islamophobia and hatred in name of freedom with public importance who lead opinions.
fatwa on suleman rushdi boosted his profile and helped him greatly. he is a lousey writer and has irritable personality.
he would've died in anonymity if we were more tactful and effective.

our reaction greenlighted other people to profit from insulting islam.
the bastard is hated by even policemen who guarded him for his cheap attitude and conduct. he may or may not have had some coordination with British establishment in writing the garbage..

like you mentioned a combined and unified financial and trade embargo by muslims will have desired impact. but sadly there is no unity and mutual hatred and racist arrogance drives our policy.


----------



## Hack-Hook

lightoftruth said:


> This ain't a war,it's a battle of Ideas try breaking the idea of liberty of French people.


that's very easy , in the same class show some holocaust cartoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThinker02

dbc said:


> So you are saying 1.9 billion Muslims will instantly become murders when the holy Prophet is insulted. I feel certain that 99.9999% of the 1.9 billion Muslims are secure in their own faith, secure enough to ignore the occasional idiot that chooses to offend Islam.



Some humans will react violently against tyranny, oppression, marginalisation and discrimination others will take it silently, some of the Muslim students in that class took it silently this one didn't, the teacher provoked a community, a foreign culture and a religion under the guise of freedom of expression and sometimes that provocation can lead to dire circumstances, human emotions are complex if you do not have the decency to tolerate other peoples beliefs, culture, way of life and civilisation than at-least have the decency to keep your hatred within yourself and not use it as means of discriminations against a community you hate.


lightoftruth said:


> But can he behead you for that " hurting sentiments" ?
> Is it justified ?
> Shouldn't that motivation and thought process to behead someone be challenged/ thrown out in a civilized society ?



Is it justified and civilised to Lynch a Muslim on the streets of India just for consuming beef?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madlemon50

I'm not surprise that most of the negative news about Muslims are posted by these pitiful indians. These cesspool dwellers seriously love to troll the internet with their sensationalized and fake contents, that's why india remains a cesspool even after 70 years of independence from their white master.

Either way, this is an extreme minority, what about the insane white man who went on a killing spree in NZ targeting muslims? Are they being reported like what is being reported when it comes to the Muslims? What about the genocide being done by the U.S invasion of Iraq and other Muslims countries on the ground of liberation? What about how those delusional hindus treating Muslims in india? What about how Myanmar persecuting the Muslims? The list goes on, are the persecution of Muslims being reported fairly at all? They are all bias and being fan by the media from the west and also from the cesspool india.

I find that Muslims are the most genuine people out there, they are down to earth and are one of the most peaceful and most pleasant people around. The real pest are the indians, they go around with their extreme hindu nationalism spreading fake news to other worthless contents to boost their nationalism because they have nothing to be proud of apart from their cesspool country. The indians contribute absolutely nothing to the world, with their extreme nationalism going I can't imagine of the atrocities they will commit in the near and far future against minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Vortex

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> So then why did the French and other colonialist racists kill millions of innocent Brown/Olive skinned Muslims? Why is that justified and allowed? If that is okay then why do you complain when SOME Muslims play up? Is it because white lives are more important and sacred than Brown/Olive skinned Muslim lives? Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When colonialist racists kill millions of non-Whites it seems to be justified and everyone remains silent. As soon as a white person is killed by a non-white individual, it seems that everyone wants that non-white person's entire race, religion, culture and heritage condemned and maligned. Why the double standard?



Who said killing of millions of brown /black and what not is justified ? It’s up to you to ask them about it. But do not link it with the killing of a teacher who was murdered in the name of our prophet and in the name if Islam in the context of *their own* freedom of speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Vortex said:


> Who said killing of millions of brown /black and what not is justified ? It’s up to you to ask them about it. But do not link it with the killing of a teacher who was murdered in the name of our prophet and in the name if Islam in the context of *their own* freedom of speech.




Is the murder of 1 white teacher more important than that of millions of Brown/Olive skinned Muslims?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Do you see Muslims drawing abusive nude pictures or abusive cartoons of wives of their leaders?
> 
> Lets make it clear, disagreement with Islam is ok. We don't expect Non-Muslims to agree.
> 
> However posting abusive Nazi era-esque racist and offensive cartoons is deliberately to insult and create an environment of a siege.



We dont Need binoculars to search far out to see how momineens react To other religions go through pdf and there must be thousands of posts abusing hindus and their religion. And i am talking Proper swearing they dont even Sugar coat anything , 

the thing is you probably must have read or “may be “ written a few yourselves however when it comes To your beleives you expect respect and support a
Cowardly action however when it comes to the mominees they dont give a flying fck they simply go For the head !! 
now Tell
Me if this isnt the highest order of hippocrats than what is .. try to be fair when answering


HaMoTZeMaS said:


> Sorry, you might have seen a few dozens of mindless creatures who know nothing and generalizing that to a Lot of Pakistaniz..
> 
> I have not seen any Pakistani in my circles disrespecting or cursing other religions


Talking from experience few years i have been here , thing is those abusing other religions are never condemned by anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

aryadravida said:


> The teacher can't be more stupid...he knows how violently muslims react to things that are against Mohammad....he need not have displayed those insulting cartoons to teach freedom of expression...
> such stupid childish acts will only bring animosity.
> Muslims should leave countries like France .It's clear the more muslims engage in violence the more French are going to engage in more demeaning acts against Mohammad..
> It's better to ignore these things if they want a peaceful life in France.
> But in this case I don't have much sympathy for the teacher as displaying such things and insulting a religion in a classroom where muslim children are there sends wrong signals to those muslim children..they feel they are being discriminated..they are being targetted....no teacher should ever discuss anything bad about any religion in a class where children of different religions are there(this applies more to pakistani teachers and lecturers who talk badly about hindus in classrooms)


I would like to see how indian will react when americans make fun or kali shambu ram krishna ganpati if even then you dont react it will just show us that you hindus are no better than dead.
Moking or disrespecting islam is no less than what holocost for muslims.. make a law in the world that no disrespect for any religion and if someone take law in his hand then punish it we will accept but skunk like you who wants muslims to leave france sud tell indians to leave arab first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Another parent, Carine Mendes, 41, whose child had attended the class, offered a more nuanced view of what happened. She called the teacher “a very sweet person, in his words, in his expressions.”

Ms. Mendes said the teacher had suggested to Muslim students who did not want to see the cartoon that they leave the classroom temporarily, and had asked those who remained not to tell their Muslim classmates about the cartoon in order not to offend their faith.

“He really tried to do things with respect, he didn’t want to hurt anyone,” she said.

But in a second class where the teacher gave the course, a shocked student refused to leave the room and told her father about what happened. He was the father who later complained in the video posted online.

*The next day, the teacher apologized to his students and the principal sent an email message to parents to try to clear up the situation. The teacher’s suggestion to leave the classroom, the principal said, had been insensitive.*
....
....








Man Beheads Teacher on the Street in France and Is Killed by Police (Published 2020)


The victim was immediately depicted as a martyr to freedom of expression. France’s antiterrorism prosecutors are investigating the attack, which took place in a suburb north of Paris.




www.nytimes.com




....
....

I think the teacher was trying to make a point for his course in an odd way, but situation should have ended there(what is in the bold). This foolish teenager was 100% in the wrong and for all we know he could be another one of those drug users/alcohol drinkers who thinks he has the bigger right to get offended than other Muslims even though he is probably a worse Muslim than other Muslims. So the sooner the Muslims get idiots out of leadership positions , the better their own situation becomes. Whatever kind of leadership we have now in our communities is ineffective and not going to get us anywhere. It's no wonder our mosques are run by hypocrites who steal the donations to put into their own personal businesses and why we have so many hypocrites.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

glimmer of hope people like PM of New Zealand how she led her country in support of Muslims after mosque atrocity 
she is reelected 








Ardern wins landslide re-election in New Zealand vote


Commentator describes vote as one of the biggest swings in New Zealand’s electoral history in 80 years.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Falcon29 said:


> So the sooner the Muslims get idiots out of leadership positions , the better their own situation becomes.



The sooner jewish athiests are toppled from their priviliged position as the masters of the western world the better

jewish athiests have basicly brought about the 'weimar culture' form one end of the globe to another

nothing as sacred and there is no respect for sancitiy. everything is meant to be ridiculede and debased according to their psyche

but the material events or occurances in history that is deemed sacred to athiest jews (such as the holocaust) cannot be ridiculed


----------



## Falcon29

gangsta_rap said:


> The sooner jewish athiests are toppled from their priviliged position as the masters of the western world the better
> 
> jewish athiests have basicly brought about the 'weimar culture' form one end of the globe to another
> 
> nothing as sacred and there is no respect for sancitiy. everything is meant to be ridiculede and debased according to their psyche
> 
> but the material events or occurances in history that is deemed sacred to athiest jews (such as the holocaust) cannot be ridiculed



Trolling?


----------



## aryadravida

Sheikh Rauf said:


> I would like to see how indian will react when americans make fun or kali shambu ram krishna ganpati if even then you dont react it will just show us that you hindus are no better than dead.
> Moking or disrespecting islam is no less than what holocost for muslims.. make a law in the world that no disrespect for any religion and if someone take law in his hand then punish it we will accept but skunk like you who wants muslims to leave france sud tell indians to leave arab first.


you can mock hindu gods as much as you want...this is the land of charvaka,goutama siddhartha,Mahaveera and countless other sages who had admonished evils of hinduism and reformed it from time to time.
Even Ambedkar wrote so many books mocking hindu gods like krishna and rama....I myself used to make fun of gods even until a few years ago...no one in my family,friends or relatives were bothered..we made fun of our own gods in a lot of films(you watch old south indian movies).
Hinduism(that includes sikhism,buddhism and jainism) is the most tolerant religion in the world along with some east asian religions like confucianism and shintoism.


----------



## FAROOQ RASHID BUTT

not_two said:


> So it's a form of respect to chop the head and you support the act ? It is good for you if you show respect for your guide but expecting everyone to do the same or else chopping the head is mental illness..


You Indian's mental illness and state terrorism are killing innocent women, kids and old people is occupied Kashmir, you are destroying mosques and churches in India, you cannot not understand the respect of prophets, If you supporting blasphemy of holy prophet and think that its freedom of speech then you are also mentally sick. Why stubborn western people are doing charlie hebdo brand satanic activities? Remember ! Its not good for the peace of this world .... respect other religion and save this earth from religious extremism. We are Muslims are we respect other religions, we expect the same from others . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Falcon29 said:


> Trolling?




Not trolling - ask the same question the guy below did:



FAROOQ RASHID BUTT said:


> Why stubborn western people are doing charlie hebdo brand satanic activities




Nothing is sacred to athiest jews. not even the faith that they allegedly profess to hold dear


----------



## W.11

Talk about indoctrinating/brainwashing/programming young children with communal hate lessons, the french education system is breedng next hitlers for sure.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

gangsta_rap said:


> Not trolling - ask the same question the guy below did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is sacred to athiest jews. not even the faith that they allegedly profess to hold dear



Okay, but if Muslims got their stuff together and knew how to exercise effective policies and leadership I'd love to live in the Muslim world even though I'm not born there. I am holding Muslims to higher standards since we are believers of God and we are supposed to obey him. It would be nice if we rebuild our society from ground up and create a strong and educated society. Afterwards you can deal with matters much more effectively and we wouldn't need to care what happens anywhere else unless someone is plotting against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

aryadravida said:


> you can mock hindu gods as much as you want...this is the land of charvaka,goutama siddhartha,Mahaveera and countless other sages who had admonished evils of hinduism and reformed it from time to time.
> Even Ambedkar wrote so many books mocking hindu gods like krishna and rama....I myself used to make fun of gods even until a few years ago...no one in my family,friends or relatives were bothered..we made fun of our own gods in a lot of films(you watch old south indian movies).
> Hinduism(that includes sikhism,buddhism and jainism) is the most tolerant religion in the world along with some east asian religions like confucianism and shintoism.


If someone make fun of your mother and you sont do anything and call yourself tolerant then its called "bayghariti" you clearly dont believe in those gods then why following them slimply..
Laws are not bad of world then why dont simply make those Law a god.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

I do not know, what blasphemous cartoons has to do with teaching in the first place. The teacher was supposed to be irresticated for showing controversial content to students. What kind of school is this?
France's islamphobic agenda will not impact upon Islamic world in anyway hence they resort to attention seeking behavior.
They literally have emotional intelligence below the critical level. I do know how many more centuries these phobic mindsets need to evolve into empathic beings.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@gangsta_rap 

This is why nationalistic Islam is not the right approach. Islam is spiritual and about recognizing your Creator and worshipping him. That's how it was with the Prophet's and at the time of our Prophet and that's how they become effective and strong people. So we need not to misunderstand strength, it is not whatever this is. We need Arabs to establish an Islamic state and they will at the time of the Mahdi. And it will only work with the effective leadership of the Mahdi as God guides him to the right path and not whatever we are doing now. Once you have a strong state like this led by wise leadership then you can have effective counter policies and you gain respect around the world. That state could take steps that collectively punish France without being passive aggressive and by legitimate means such as no longer awarding contracts to French companies and so on. Also that state will promote more cooperation between Muslim nations which is needed on all fronts. 

So we need to be wise and effective in our approach and never forget that Islam is about dedicating yourself to God not being a nationalistic Muslim that wants to fight and win wars and fight unnecessary wars and neglect all the Islamic laws and methods. There is nothing spiritual in that and it makes no different than European colonalists or Americans who cheer on about bombing other nations and wanting to do so and so. Fight for legitimate and just causes and seek no more after achieving goals. That is how we should view fighting in Islam, it's not something we should seek. And if we are forced to fight for land or whatever the reason is we do so to achieve objectives and go no farther than that. 

I don't see us having effective policies nor being close to God yet on a collective scale until God helps the Arabs and provides them right leadership. So until then just be patient, focus on education and our prayers/obligations to God and God expects us to be patient than he will help guide us to a good society with good Muslims and a strong society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## not_two

FAROOQ RASHID BUTT said:


> You Indian's mental illness and state terrorism are killing innocent women, kids and old people is occupied Kashmir, you are destroying mosques and churches in India, you cannot not understand the respect of prophets, If you supporting blasphemy of holy prophet and think that its freedom of speech then you are also mentally sick. Why stubborn western people are doing charlie hebdo brand satanic activities? Remember ! Its not good for the peace of this world .... respect other religion and save this earth from religious extremism. We are Muslims are we respect other religions, we expect the same from others . . . .


Having a good heart is enough for me..


----------



## Musings

Slav Defence said:


> I do not know, what blasphemous cartoons has to do with teaching in the first place. The teacher was supposed to be irresticated for showing controversial content to students. What kind of school is this?
> France's islamphobic agenda will not impact upon Islamic world in anyway hence they resort to attention seeking behavior.
> They literally have emotional intelligence below the critical level. I do know how many more centuries these phobic mindsets need to evolve into empathic beings.
> 
> Regards


I agree with your sentiments. I find it difficult to absorb that on this thread certain respected members are insinuating and suggesting today is a shameful days for ALL Muslims.
We as a faith with 2 billion cannot be held responsible for the behaviour of a handful of rogue elements. As I have already posted - no sane person would accept this behaviour. What I find incredible is how and why a teacher is educating his pupils with potentially controversial material. Doesn’t matter what religion - one would expect a certain amount of restraining from potentially offending anyone let alone children.
Today this yet again has topped the news in the western world. Let’ this be a day to bury bad news elsewhere. Let us highlight this and yet again make the boogeymen the Muslamics. We have enough “hateful and derogatory “ views without members suggesting all of the western world should remove law abiding Muslims from their domain as a protest to this.
It’s a ridiculous stance and some need to rethink their thinkology . By the way France has been guilty of misdemeanours throughout the Muslim
World - perhaps it’s time for them to re think their strategy too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Musings

I’ve just read - he was showing NAKED pictures of the prophet - please all you souls out their - what the hell has this got to do with any sort of educational services? I don’t understand why this has not been brought out in the open. By no means does this act allow some idiot to take his life but for goodness sake what the hell is this teacher thinking when doing this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## UKBengali

The teacher was wrong to display the cartoon but his killer was even more on the wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

UKBengali said:


> The teacher as wrong to display the cartoon but his killer was even more on the wrong.



According to French media reports the teacher did warn his students the contents of his lecture may offend some students and such students could opt out of the session.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Musings said:


> I’ve just read - he was showing NAKED pictures of the prophet - please all you souls out their - what the hell has this got to do with any sort of educational services? I don’t understand why this has not been brought out in the open. By no means does this act allow some idiot to take his life but for goodness sake what the hell is this teacher thinking when doing this?



As usual they are trying to minimize this point. It is the same issue with Danish cartoon, they focused on the fact that depiction of Rasulullah saws is not allowed for Muslims. What they neglected to mention (and every Western media was guilty of this) was that the depiction was insulting, racist, and designed to be offensive.

They used Nazi caricatures of Jews and applies it to Muslims. What do you expect?


dbc said:


> According to French media reports the teacher did warn his students the contents of his lecture may offend some students and such students could opt out of the session.



An example.

I am going to warn the class, tomorrow I will show naked pictures of your mom and dad. You do not have right to be offended and can choose to not attend the lecture.

And Muslims revere Prophet Muhammad saws and his wives many times more than we do our parents, whom are also beloved to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Vortex

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Is the murder of 1 white teacher more important than that of millions of Brown/Olive skinned Muslims?



Who is telling you that one murder is more important than another one ?

This is not the subject of the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

madlemon50 said:


> I'm not surprise that most of the negative news about Muslims are posted by these pitiful indians. These cesspool dwellers seriously love to troll the internet with their sensationalized and fake contents, that's why india remains a cesspool even after 70 years of independence from their white master.
> 
> Either way, this is an extreme minority, what about the insane white man who went on a killing spree in NZ targeting muslims? Are they being reported like what is being reported when it comes to the Muslims? What about the genocide being done by the U.S invasion of Iraq and other Muslims countries on the ground of liberation? What about how those delusional hindus treating Muslims in india? What about how Myanmar persecuting the Muslims? The list goes on, are the persecution of Muslims being reported fairly at all? They are all bias and being fan by the media from the west and also from the cesspool india.
> 
> I find that Muslims are the most genuine people out there, they are down to earth and are one of the most peaceful and most pleasant people around. The real pest are the indians, they go around with their extreme hindu nationalism spreading fake news to other worthless contents to boost their nationalism because they have nothing to be proud of apart from their cesspool country. The indians contribute absolutely nothing to the world, with their extreme nationalism going I can't imagine of the atrocities they will commit in the near and far future against minority.



Thanks friend for posting your thoughts. We are very glad to have allies like you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> As usual they are trying to minimize this point. It is the same issue with Danish cartoon, they focused on the fact that depiction of Rasulullah saws is not allowed for Muslims. What they neglected to mention (and every Western media was guilty of this) was that the depiction was insulting, racist, and designed to be offensive.
> 
> They used Nazi caricatures of Jews and applies it to Muslims. What do you expect?
> 
> 
> An example.
> 
> I am going to warn the class, tomorrow I will show naked pictures of your mom and dad. You do not have right to be offended and can choose to not attend the lecture.
> 
> And Muslims revere Prophet Muhammad saws and his wives many times more than we do our parents, whom are also beloved to us.




My parents are as we speak lying naked on a beach near their home in St Maxime.
I don't think they care neither do I. Regardless, if you show naked pictures to kids you get arrested and thrown in jail....

..see different cultural upbringing .....and different mind set. What you consider grievously dishonorable , I find laughably silly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Please avoid the support for breaking the laws in another country. Law is of that state, whatever they maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Irfan Baloch said:


> our Arab brothers lined up to honor Modi to spite us they invited it to OIC. right after his carnage in Kashmir. this is our reality.
> 
> reason i advocate action via their own people is there are people who criticise islamophobia and hatred in name of freedom with public importance who lead opinions.
> fatwa on suleman rushdi boosted his profile and helped him greatly. he is a lousey writer and has irritable personality.
> he would've died in anonymity if we were more tactful and effective.
> 
> our reaction greenlighted other people to profit from insulting islam.
> the bastard is hated by even policemen who guarded him for his cheap attitude and conduct. he may or may not have had some coordination with British establishment in writing the garbage..
> 
> like you mentioned a combined and unified financial and trade embargo by muslims will have desired impact. but sadly there is no unity and mutual hatred and racist arrogance drives our policy.



In 2008, the Tea party (radical fringe Republicans) sent a movie called Obsession: The problem with Islam to every home in the US.

Nothing unique had happened with Muslims, except that anti-Obama movement was in full swing.

That simple campaign brought toxic Islamophobia into every home in the US and changed the ideology of Americans.

They will keep attacking us, regardless of what we do. It is our choice whether to cower and be ashamed of ourselves, or pick up the pen/mic and fight back.

I choose the latter. I refuse to be apologetic. Islam is what it is, we are who we are.

Accept us or not, we are here to stay, and being 25% of humanity, on every continent, in every country, you will have to live with us.


dbc said:


> My parents are as we speak lying naked on a beach near their home in St Maxime.
> I don't think they care neither do I. Regardless, if you show naked pictures to kids you get arrested and thrown in jail....
> 
> ..see different cultural upbringing .....and different mind set. What you consider grievously dishonorable , I find laughably silly.



So showing abusive, nude pictures of revered personalities to teens is your idea of freedom of speech, and no one has a right to be offended?

How are you a TTA on this forum populated by Muslim Pakistanis? @WebMaster

What message are we sending to our Pakistani readership?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

dbc said:


> According to French media reports the teacher did warn his students the contents of his lecture may offend some students and such students could opt out of the session.



Yes but the teacher should have been aware of the fact this could lead to something very terrible.

There is no way to stop certain people from going all the way up to murder if they think their religion has been offended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> In 2008, the Tea party (radical fringe Republicans) sent a movie called Obsession: The problem with Islam to every home in the US.
> 
> Nothing unique had happened with Muslims, except that anti-Obama movement was in full swing.
> 
> That simple campaign brought toxic Islamophobia into every home in the US and changed the ideology of Americans.
> 
> They will keep attacking us, regardless of what we do. It is our choice whether to cower and be ashamed of ourselves, or pick up the pen/mic and fight back.
> 
> I choose the latter. I refuse to be apologetic. Islam is what it is, we are who we are.
> 
> Accept us or not, we are here to stay, and being 25% of humanity, on every continent, in every country, you will have to live with us.
> 
> 
> So showing abusive, nude pictures of revered personalities to teens is your idea of freedom of speech, and no one has a right to be offended?
> 
> How are you a TTA on this forum populated by Muslim Pakistanis? @WebMaster
> 
> What message are we sending to our Pakistani readership?


She is American so she is putting narrative as per her perspective. However, I totally agree with you on the other point. West newly discovered self claimed "enlightenment" is not something that has fascinated us nor their condemning of our ideology and faith just because they don't agree with us should matter to us either. We exist like they do and we have sentiments like they do. If they will not show empathy and understand our sentiments than they should not expect cooperation from us. Why should we bow when we are not the ones who resort to show insensitivity and phobia in the name of so called freedom of expression bullshit. This bloody nonsense should not make us question our sense of identity to us.
As far as some Indian members are concerned (not all), I literally laugh at their hypocricy. These people are trying to "educate" us who have elected murderer as pm.India where riots have taken lives and honor of saveral innocent souls, where houses were burnt, where Christians were stripped off their clothes and forced to stand naked because of difference of their faith. Where they forced Muslim women to drink petrol and burned them alive will now dare to come an tell us about tolerance. Disgusting and shameful.
Rather than that , if all of us have utilized this platform for solution and useful adjustments than the orientation would have been more positive.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dbc

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> In 2008, the Tea party (radical fringe Republicans) sent a movie called Obsession: The problem with Islam to every home in the US.
> 
> Nothing unique had happened with Muslims, except that anti-Obama movement was in full swing.
> 
> That simple campaign brought toxic Islamophobia into every home in the US and changed the ideology of Americans.
> 
> They will keep attacking us, regardless of what we do. It is our choice whether to cower and be ashamed of ourselves, or pick up the pen/mic and fight back.
> 
> I choose the latter. I refuse to be apologetic. Islam is what it is, we are who we are.
> 
> Accept us or not, we are here to stay, and being 25% of humanity, on every continent, in every country, you will have to live with us.
> 
> 
> So showing abusive, nude pictures of revered personalities to teens is your idea of freedom of speech, and no one has a right to be offended?
> 
> How are you a TTA on this forum populated by Muslim Pakistanis? @WebMaster


*You** are the one that wanted to show nude pictures of my parents to a class full of kids.*
And you have the temerity to lecture me about morality. 
..such a thought would not cross the mind of a decent human being.

Again with this TTA nonsense @AgNoStiC MuSliM @WebMaster . Refer to your PM a few weeks ago, I volunteer to be stripped of my TTA title since it bothers some members so much.
..and of course happy to leave PDF if you want me to..


UKBengali said:


> Yes but the teacher should have been aware of the fact this could lead to something very terrible.
> 
> There is no way to stop certain people from going all the way up to murder if they think their religion has been offended.



Of course, in a decent tolerant society we should all be mindful of not causing offense.
In some cases the offense may be unintended due to lack of awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

dbc said:


> *You** are the one that wanted to show nude pictures of my parents to a class full of kids.*
> And you have the temerity to lecture me about morality.
> ..such a thought would not cross the mind of a decent human being.
> 
> Again with this TTA nonsense @AgNoStiC MuSliM @WebMaster . Refer to your PM a few weeks ago, I volunteer to be stripped of my TTA title since it bothers some members so much.
> ..and of course happy to leave PDF if you want me to..


He did not knew about you and as you know that in eastern countries, it is considered inappropriate for people to move freely naked on beach, especially Muslim countries. Therefore, he expected to present this as an anology.However, you spoke according to your lifestyle which confused him.

It's simply a misunderstanding or cultural clash.

Whoops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

My sympathies with the Family of the Martyr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> In 2008, the Tea party (radical fringe Republicans) sent a movie called Obsession: The problem with Islam to every home in the US.
> 
> Nothing unique had happened with Muslims, except that anti-Obama movement was in full swing.
> 
> That simple campaign brought toxic Islamophobia into every home in the US and changed the ideology of Americans.
> 
> They will keep attacking us, regardless of what we do. It is our choice whether to cower and be ashamed of ourselves, or pick up the pen/mic and fight back.
> 
> I choose the latter. *I refuse to be apologetic.* Islam is what it is, we are who we are.


there is nothing to apologize. we are just fine. we just need unity and better plan to face off war of words against us,


dbc said:


> My parents are as we speak lying naked on a beach near their home in St Maxime.
> I don't think they care neither do I. Regardless, if you show naked pictures to kids you get arrested and thrown in jail....
> 
> ..see different cultural upbringing .....and different mind set. What you consider grievously dishonorable , I find laughably silly.


thinking of parents laying naked is not a the thought I would like to bring to my mind but I get you. 

its their choice of the life style they choose. yes as you mentioned there are limits and differences across the world about what is acceptable or not. polygamy vs monogamy, age of consent vs child marriages. public display of affection and lack of it. freedom of choice about body (in designated areas).


----------



## Irfan Baloch

dbc said:


> Of course, in a decent tolerant society we should all be mindful of not causing offense.
> In some cases the offense may be unintended due to lack of awareness.


you are correct
this is why people first learn about the cultural sensitives before meeting and visiting people of other cultures. there is simply no excuse today of ignorance due to the information age.
as for person taking offence there are also limitations where the reaction should be in proportion to the offence caused and should be different to how a primate should react. 
reacting like a Neanderthal just reinforces the belief that the subject of ridicule indeed lacks basic social skills and mental faculties to effectively counter the offence in a peaceful and civilized manner and will have law on his side too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamirzs

Paris: French police were questioning nine people in custody on Saturday after a suspect beheaded a school teacher in broad daylight on the street in a Paris suburb, police sources said.

Police shot the attacker dead minutes after he murdered 47-year-old history teacher Samuel Paty on Friday. 

Investigators were trying to establish whether the attacker, who was shot dead by police, had acted alone or had accomplices. French media reported that he was an 18-year-old of Chechen origin.

Paty had earlier this month shown his pupils cartoons of the Prophet Mohammad in a civics class on freedom of expression, angering a number of Muslim parents. Muslims believe that any depiction of the Prophet is blasphemous. 

Four relatives of the attacker, including a minor, were detained in the immediate aftermath of the attack in the middle-class suburb of Conflans-Sainte-Honorine, according to police sources.

Five more were detained overnight, among them two parents of pupils at the College du Bois d’Aulne where the teacher was employed.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PakFactor said:


> This one of the few times I would agree with an Indian, the teacher was stupid to bring this up in the first place and can't they teach in other ways instead of insulting religious figures? Their is always a limit to speech you can't go around and insulting and not expect a blow back.
> 
> This teacher had it coming for being this stupid, an educated idiot, sadly he/she fell in the realm of Darwin Theory so in essence a stupid was eliminated from the gene pool.


Nothing the teacher did (other than physically trying to murder the student) justifies violence like this.

Absolutely nothing.

The student committed a violent, depraved and criminal act and deserved to be gunned down like a mad dog in the street.

Condemnation of what the student did should come first and foremost. Discussions on how people from different cultures should try and educate each other about their sensitivities and how to not offend have no place in this thread - leave that discussion for another time and place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

@YeBeWarned 

Refer to post # 2 - Understandable but please find better worded image to convey your perspective/reaction in general. Language factor.


----------



## YeBeWarned

LeGenD said:


> @YeBeWarned
> 
> Refer to post # 2 - Understandable but please find better worded image to convey your perspective/reaction in general. Language factor.



Honestly I wish i could find a better image to represent my expression about the news .. no offense to anyone, but this is actually what I felt when i first read the news .


----------



## Gilljutt

I've heard that depictions of Mohammed were common in early Islam. Is the anger more from the image or the satrical nature of the image.?


----------



## LeGenD

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> So showing abusive, nude pictures of revered personalities to teens is your idea of freedom of speech, and no one has a right to be offended?
> 
> How are you a TTA on this forum populated by Muslim Pakistanis? @WebMaster
> 
> What message are we sending to our Pakistani readership?


Please be mindful of following considerations.

*Other forms of discrimination*

Same goes for ethnic or nationalistic discriminatory views, aimed at stereotyping and berating members belonging to a specific area, country, religious, ethnic group

*Commenting on Management decisions*

Any protest or questions on management decisions should be done at the GHQ section or via communication to contact@defence.pk email if the member is already banned.

LINK: https://defence.pk/pdf/rules/

---

The aforementioned advise extend to all members of this forum.

PDF is one of the best platforms to convey Pakistani perspectives to the world by and large *but* PDF is *not* restricted to Pakistani readership and membership only - this forum have multi-national membership and representation. Is this not obvious to all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

dbc said:


> *You** are the one that wanted to show nude pictures of my parents to a class full of kids.*
> And you have the temerity to lecture me about morality.
> ..such a thought would not cross the mind of a decent human being.



I guess you are not familiar with the content of those drawings. Read the few articles posted in this thread to understand exactly what you are defending.

You seem to have a poor comprehension of the English language. It was an analogy to compare the sacred cow of most people which is "family" and then show that Muslims revere the Prophet saws more than their families or even themselves.

Somehow you are trying to twist my words to mean something else entirely. If you did not understand, simply ask for clarification.



dbc said:


> Again with this TTA nonsense @AgNoStiC MuSliM @WebMaster . Refer to your PM a few weeks ago, I volunteer to be stripped of my TTA title since it bothers some members so much.
> ..and of course happy to leave PDF if you want me to..



That is totally up to moderator discretion.

However having a TTA which defends blasphemy against the Prophet Muhammad saws is a very bad image for this forum.



Slav Defence said:


> He did not knew about you and as you know that in eastern countries, it is considered inappropriate for people to move freely naked on beach, especially Muslim countries. Therefore, he expected to present this as an anology.However, you spoke according to your lifestyle which confused him.
> 
> It's simply a misunderstanding or cultural clash.
> 
> Whoops



I am American, I know exactly what I said. It is not my fault the poster in question misinterpreted it as an insult.

They find fault when a nude of someone else is mentioned in a hypothetical situation, but are OK when one is drawn of the Prophet SAWS specifically to mock us, and then they proceed to lecture us Muslims that we should have no problem with it.

Hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

The student is from Russia, probably Tatar or Chechen or Central Asian ethnic. If he doesnt like what the teacher did (of course we all dont like it and condemt the teacher action), just remember that it is what Western society believe. That teacher mentality is also adopted by most Westerners. We just can't change it.

So better to be patience, study well, working in a good company, set up a business, and then after having enough financial capacity leave the country and pick one potential Muslim country as their next country to live and contribute to Islam through the nation. Build up Muslim world strength instead of attacking Christian country civilian.

That is a noble act instead of killing another person and end up death or stay in prison for the rest of his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Gilljutt said:


> I've heard that depictions of Mohammed were common in early Islam. Is the anger more from the image or the satrical nature of the image.?



It is the nature of the drawing which is the issue, which is intentionally drawn with the purpose to insult the personality of Rasulullah saws.

Whether they draw him nude, with a bomb in his turban, in bed with his wife, racist depiction of his face, or with him stars and crescent poking his body.

You think such things are not going to cause offense to Muslims?



LeGenD said:


> Please be mindful of following considerations.
> 
> *Other forms of discrimination*
> 
> Same goes for ethnic or nationalistic discriminatory views, aimed at stereotyping and berating members belonging to a specific area, country, religious, ethnic group
> 
> *Commenting on Management decisions*
> 
> Any protest or questions on management decisions should be done at the GHQ section or via communication to contact@defence.pk email if the member is already banned.
> 
> LINK: https://defence.pk/pdf/rules/
> 
> ---
> 
> The aforementioned advise extend to all members of this forum.
> 
> PDF is one of the best platforms to convey Pakistani perspectives to the world by and large *but* PDF is *not* restricted to Pakistani readership and membership only - this forum have multi-national membership and representation. Is this not obvious to all?



We expect that blasphemy against our dear Prophet Muhammad saws should not be allowed to be defended on this forum and neither Muslims belittled for taking offense to it, on this forum.

It gives a bad look to the forum at large when a TTA engages in such behavior. This is my view, maybe you guys feel differently.

I just wanted to bring it to your attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khansaheeb

aryadravida said:


> Non Muslims also find many things in islam and Mohammad as not just bad but evil which don't have any place in a civilised society...one is free to condemn such evil customs and methods everywhere except in a classroom...children are sensitive by nature....no teacher should ever talk bad about any religion in a classroom(consisting of students of different faiths).
> I condemn this even if a hindu teacher does it against islam...


If you dare go and talk to or attend Dr Naik's meetings to clarify your misconceptions about Islam. So may Hindus have had misconceptions and converted once Dr Naik spoke to them. I assume you have genuine thoughts and not some mental issue.


----------



## LeGenD

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We expect that blasphemy against our dear Prophet Muhammad saws should not be allowed to be defended on this forum and neither Muslims belittled for taking offense to it, on this forum.
> 
> It gives a bad look to the forum at large when a TTA engages in such behavior. This is my view, maybe you guys feel differently.
> 
> I just wanted to bring it to your attention.


PDF Management does not tolerate blasphemy - do you seriously think this would be the case?

Religious discussions are discouraged in this forum for good reason.

*Religious Discussions*
_
PDF proudly maintains respect for all religions therefore; as PDF is primarily a defense and geopolitical forum, the management feels that, it is not the place for religious discussions. Kindly do not post religious threads nor respond to any and, please, refrain from using religion in arguments. It should be noted that ethnicity is different from religion, Muslims/ Hindu/ Christians are ethnicities and Islam / Hinduism / Christianity are religions. This also includes sectarianism as well; PDF is not the place to have a dialogue on religion. Violation of this rule would be considered serious as it often leads to issues based on religious / communal tensions._

These discussions have caused communal tensions before, and this thread is another example in itself.

You happen to be an informed member but you also have the tendency to ignore advice/pointers.

Direct me towards incriminating evidence. I will give it FAIR look/consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> No one has right to make fun of any religion in the name of freedom of speech. They made fun of Last prophet of MUHAMMAD (PBUH), here so many believer of lahori prophet who support french freedom of expression.
> What ever law you impose if someone try to make a fun Of last PROPHET MUHAMMAD (PBUH) punishment will be given by true Muslim. ALLHUMDOILLAH student did a great job - in my eyes he act like ALI (RA).



Is this your justification for the crime?

I witness brain washing in Pakistan... i quote here example of PM of Pakistan, who in his first speech at OIC brought in the matter of cartoons.... whereupon he angrily addressed the member nations and said they need to do more than condemnation.... so here we are some one subscribing to his preaching.


----------



## Indos

Gilljutt said:


> I've heard that depictions of Mohammed were common in early Islam. Is the anger more from the image or the satrical nature of the image.?



No one do that in Muslim world. There is clear prohibition about that and early Muslim is the era where Muslim really follow the regulation written in Quran and Hadith. Despite that, we can say his description like his hair, beard, skin, nose, and other and this description has already been recorded by his companions. Prophet Muhammad biography like the one written by Muhammad Haikal is one of the books that wrote about prophet Muhammad description based on his companions words.

Any way for those Muslim who have seen him directly through dream, it is a pleasure to remember his face, posture and others.

In one of the earliest sources, Ibn Sa'd's _Kitab al-Tabaqat al-Kabir_, there are numerous verbal descriptions of prophet Muhammad. One description sourced to Ali ibn Abi Talib is as follows:

_The Apostle of Allah, may Allah bless him, is neither too short nor too tall. His hair are neither curly nor straight, but a mixture of the two. He is a man of black hair and large skull. His complexion has a tinge of redness. His shoulder bones are broad and his palms and feet are fleshy. He has long _al-masrubah_ which means hair growing from neck to navel. He is of long eye-lashes, close eyebrows, smooth and shining fore-head and long space between two shoulders. When he walks he walks inclining as if coming down from a height. [...] I never saw a man like him before him or after him._[26]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LeGenD

dbc said:


> According to French media reports the teacher did warn his students the contents of his lecture may offend some students and such students could opt out of the session.


This teacher went overboard in his teaching methods. He disrespected Islam and hurt sentiments of Muslims in his lecture.

Being a teacher myself, I will never stoop to the level of disrespecting any religion no matter the subject. This profession carry great responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

LeGenD said:


> PDF Management does not tolerate blasphemy - do you seriously think this would be the case?
> 
> Religious discussions are discouraged in this forum for good reason.
> 
> *Religious Discussions*
> 
> _PDF proudly maintains respect for all religions therefore; as PDF is primarily a defense and geopolitical forum, the management feels that, it is not the place for religious discussions. Kindly do not post religious threads nor respond to any and, please, refrain from using religion in arguments. It should be noted that ethnicity is different from religion, Muslims/ Hindu/ Christians are ethnicities and Islam / Hinduism / Christianity are religions. This also includes sectarianism as well; PDF is not the place to have a dialogue on religion. Violation of this rule would be considered serious as it often leads to issues based on religious / communal tensions._
> 
> These discussions have caused communal tensions before, and this thread is another example in itself.



This is not a religious discussion, nowhere has Quran, Ahadith, or sects been discussed. This is a current event which follows an unfortunate incident.

Certain members are using this case to 'lecture' Muslims as if they come from a civilization which does not have any vigilantes.

Certain members want us to condemn a person who acted on his feelings and emotions (maybe went overboard, true,) but no doubt he loved Allah swt and his Prophet saws.



LeGenD said:


> You happen to be an informed member but you also have the tendency to ignore advice/pointers.
> 
> Direct me towards incriminating evidence. I will give it FAIR look/consideration.



I have my strong convictions just as anyone else.

I do believe that being a moderator or title-holder, one should be held to higher standards than the common member.

If questioned, the title-holder should defend his views and not get emotional as above.

I will produce the evidence of what I believe is not acceptable on this forum from the TTA.

Already many of my reports have resulted in deleting or edits of comments which were denigrating to the Islamic faith and made in an effort to preach or engage in polemics against Islam. I am thankful to moderation for their swift action.

Allah swt bless you all. I know it is not easy the work you do.
@LeGenD I will open a thread in GHQ to discuss this with you, so it leaves this thread.

Another point I want to make clear is that I am not discriminating this user based on their "_ ethnic or nationalistic discriminatory views, aimed at stereotyping and berating members belonging to a specific area, country, religious, ethnic group_. "

This issue is related specifically to blasphemy and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dbc

LeGenD said:


> This teacher went overboard in his teaching methods. He disrespected Islam and hurt sentiments of Muslims in his last lecture.
> 
> Being a teacher myself, I will never stoop to the level of disrespecting any religion no matter the subject. This profession carry great responsibility.



Yes that is commendable but I suspect this case is much more nuanced than is known to the general public at this time. As fact emerge we may know more about the intentions of this teacher. In any case I choose to recuse myself from this thread.


----------



## Dark1

Slav Defence said:


> She is American so she is putting narrative as per her perspective. However, I totally agree with you on the other point. West newly discovered self claimed "enlightenment" is not something that has fascinated us nor their condemning of our ideology and faith just because they don't agree with us should matter to us either. We exist like they do and we have sentiments like they do. If they will not show empathy and understand our sentiments than they should not expect cooperation from us. Why should we bow when we are not the ones who resort to show insensitivity and phobia in the name of so called freedom of expression bullshit. This bloody nonsense should not make us question our sense of identity to us.
> As far as some Indian members are concerned (not all), I literally laugh at their hypocricy. These people are trying to "educate" us who have elected murderer as pm.India where riots have taken lives and honor of saveral innocent souls, where houses were burnt, where Christians were stripped off their clothes and forced to stand naked because of difference of their faith. Where they forced Muslim women to drink petrol and burned them alive will now dare to come an tell us about tolerance. Disgusting and shameful.
> Rather than that , if all of us have utilized this platform for solution and useful adjustments than the orientation would have been more positive.
> 
> Regards


You can speak when cases of hindus murdering anyone in the west or anywhere else out of India, emerges , for hurting their sentiments. 
The killings happened in Indian northern states.
Even the cow vigilantes dont advocate killing foreigners for killing and eating cows in foreign countries or even in the 10 odd states in India where cow slaughter is legal. 
You guys move to foreign countries for economic or freedom reasons and want to impose your ideals on totally alien civilizations.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Dark1 said:


> You can speak when cases of hindus murdering anyone in the west or anywhere else out of India, emerges , for hurting their sentiments.
> The killings happened in Indian northern states.
> Even the cow vigilantes dont advocate killing foreigners for killing and eating cows in foreign countries or even in the 10 odd states in India where cow slaughter is legal.
> You guys move to foreign countries for economic or freedom reasons and want to impose your ideals on totally alien civilizations.


Ermm , Muslim soldiers helped liberate France and Europe from Nazis in 1945, so we have every right to express our views and disgust. In the UK and US I see people killed for lesser things so killings due to dishonor are not specific to Muslims. Try talking to a crazed Christian zealot about abuse in the Church and he will tear your limbs off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> No one has right to make fun of any religion in the name of freedom of speech. They made fun of Last prophet of MUHAMMAD (PBUH), here so many believer of lahori prophet who support french freedom of expression.
> What ever law you impose if someone try to make a fun Of last PROPHET MUHAMMAD (PBUH) punishment will be given by true Muslim. ALLHUMDOILLAH student did a great job - in my eyes he act like ALI (RA).



Men, our religion is perfect. Instead of killing the one who make fun of our prophet, why not using words to respond back as their religion has so many ridiculous flaws. They can only insult us using false acqusition while we can attack back by bringing fact of their religious flaws. Words/non violence action should be responded by words/non violence action as well. Muslim is ordered to act in the basis of justice.

In my opinion Islam will be better if freedom of speech is applied because we can freely say their religion flaws publicly without fear being jailed. Freedom of speech is good for our Dakwah purposes. And words or even pictures should not make us get angry. It is why there is verses in Quran saying that instead of being angry, we should be patience if some one insulted Islam. We can choose to be patience or respond back by something similar in the degree of their insult.

Quran, Ali Imran verse 186

*You ˹believers˺ will surely be tested in your wealth and yourselves, and you will certainly hear many hurtful words from those who were given the Scripture before you and ˹from˺ the polytheists. But if you are patient and mindful ˹of Allah˺—surely this is a resolve to aspire to.*


Quran, An-Nahl verse 126

*If you retaliate, then let it be equivalent to what you have suffered. But if you patiently endure, it is certainly best for those who are patient. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LeGenD

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> This is not a religious discussion, nowhere has Quran, Ahadith, or sects been discussed. This is a current event which follows an unfortunate incident.
> 
> Certain members are using this case to 'lecture' Muslims as if they come from a civilization which does not have any vigilantes.
> 
> Certain members want us to condemn a person who acted on his feelings and emotions (maybe went overboard, true,) but no doubt he loved Allah swt and his Prophet saws.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my strong convictions just as anyone else.
> 
> I do believe that being a moderator or title-holder, one should be held to higher standards than the common member.
> 
> If questioned, the title-holder should defend his views and not get emotional as above.
> 
> I will produce the evidence of what I believe is not acceptable on this forum from the TTA.
> 
> Already many of my reports have resulted in deleting or edits of comments which were denigrating to the Islamic faith and made in an effort to preach or engage in polemics against Islam. I am thankful to moderation for their swift action.
> 
> Allah swt bless you all. I know it is not easy the work you do.
> @LeGenD I will open a thread in GHQ to discuss this with you, so it leaves this thread.
> 
> Another point I want to make clear is that I am not discriminating this user based on their "_ ethnic or nationalistic discriminatory views, aimed at stereotyping and berating members belonging to a specific area, country, religious, ethnic group_. "
> 
> This issue is related specifically to blasphemy and nothing else.


Thanks for your appreciation, bro.

This thread is about an *incident* (true) *but* the theme pertain to Holy Prophet (PBUH) - Depictions of Holy Prophet (PBUH) being forbidden - religious consideration/sentiment.

Even CNN offer an informative take on the issue:









Why images of Mohammed offend Muslims | CNN


Prohibitions against depicting the Prophet Mohammed may mystify many non-Muslims, but it speaks to a central tenet of Islam: the worship of God alone.




edition.cnn.com





While WE have allowed this discussion to continue in good faith, this thread will tempt members to post religious content to address its theme (see posts # 220 and 226).

The ongoing discussion led to multiple reports and communal tension as well. Therefore, my intervention to control the situation. Alternative is to LOCK this thread for good.

You have the right to report any content you may find offensive. Moderators will give it FAIR consideration.

However, PDF also strive for inter-faith and inter-national harmony. If an issue can be resolved through constructive dialogue and/or an apology, then this is for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

khansaheeb said:


> Ermm , Muslim soldiers helped liberate France and Europe from Nazis in 1945, so we have every right to express our views and disgust. In the UK and US I see people killed for lesser things so killings due to dishonor are not specific to Muslims. Try talking to a crazed Christian zealot about abuse in the Church and he will tear your limbs off.


My answer was to the false equivalence of the previous poster. 
You have the right to impose your belief system in your home countries on your own citizens and visitors but to go 1000s of km and impose it on others under the threat of murder is not ok.
If Hindus say we will kill anyone who eats cows anywhere in the world, that would be its equivalent. 
And you referred to a crazed Christian zealot but in this forum we have half the posters advocating and supporting this murder , most posters being educated and west based. And this is how stereotypes emerge.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

France is fast becoming a grand problem which must be gotten rid off for the good of the human kind itself!


----------



## BATMAN

Indos said:


> Quran, Ali Imran verse 186
> 
> *You ˹believers˺ will surely be tested in your wealth and yourselves, and you will certainly hear many hurtful words from those who were given the Scripture before you and ˹from˺ the polytheists. But if you are patient and mindful ˹of Allah˺—surely this is a resolve to aspire to.*
> 
> 
> Quran, An-Nahl verse 126
> 
> *If you retaliate, then let it be equivalent to what you have suffered. But if you patiently endure, it is certainly best for those who are patient.*



In this case all the blasphemy murders and rage is like going against the guidance of Quran.


Umair Nawaz said:


> France is fast becoming a grand problem which must be gotten rid off for the good of the human kind itself!



Look around Pakistan.... we are the epicenter of this blasphemy madness.
I propose, Pakistan shall only issue passports after interviewing the people on the issue of cartoons.


----------



## khansaheeb

Dark1 said:


> My answer was to the false equivalence of the previous poster.
> You have the right to impose your belief system in your home countries on your own citizens and visitors but to go 1000s of km and impose it on others under the threat of murder is not ok.
> If Hindus say we will kill anyone who eats cows anywhere in the world, that would be its equivalent.
> And you referred to a crazed Christian zealot but in this forum we have half the posters advocating and supporting this murder , most posters being educated and west based. And this is how stereotypes emerge.


If a Frenchman insults a judge then he may get a prison sentence, but insulting 2 billion people is ok? There is a difference in freedom of expression and freedom to insult to children. Did the teacher have permission from the parents to teach sh!t to school children? If the French government is going to teach Sh!t to children then there is going to be a big big problem.

There are ulterior motives of the French Zion PM and his racist and Islamophobic agenda let's see what his game is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark1

khansaheeb said:


> If a Frenchman insults a judge then he may get a prison sentence, but insulting 2 billion people is ok? There is a difference in freedom of expression and freedom to insult to children. Did the teacher have permission from the parents to teach sh!t to school children? If the French government is going to teach Sh!t to children then there is going to be a big big problem.
> 
> There are ulterior motives of the French Zion PM and his racist and Islamophobic agenda let's see what his game is.


Unlike our lot , the west passed through a phase of reasoning and their views on religion and dogma have evolved. Except in pockets, most westerners consider themselves atheists. 
Their is no compulsion on other races to relocate to evil France or other western countries. And you adroitly ignored the points i made. So i am out .


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

BATMAN said:


> Is this your justification for the crime?
> 
> I witness brain washing in Pakistan... i quote here example of PM of Pakistan, who in his first speech at OIC brought in the matter of cartoons.... whereupon he angrily addressed the member nations and said they need to do more than condemnation.... so here we are some one subscribing to his preaching.



OIC is like Oh I see, 
These french people making cartoon of Prophet MUHAMMAD (PBUH) and theses arabs dont condemn about this issue even they are showing sympathy to teacher who showed cartoon and abuse it. 

THEY HAVE TO GIVE STRONG MASSAGE TO FRENCH GOVT ABOUT THIS ISSUE.

Here is statement from so called Muslim ummah leader's: 

*RIYADH —* The Ministry of Foreign Affairs has expressed the Kingdom’s strong condemnation of the terrorist attack that took place in a suburb of the French capital Paris, and claimed the life of a French citizen.

The Ministry expressed the Kingdom's solidarity with the French people, while offering condolences and sympathy to the victim's family, the French government and its people.









Saudi Arabia strongly condemns Paris terrorist attack


Saudi Arabia strongly condemns Paris terrorist attack




saudigazette.com.sa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

LeGenD said:


> However, PDF also strive for inter-faith and inter-national harmony. If an issue can be resolved through constructive dialogue and/or an apology, then this is for the best.



I see where the confusion arose brother. I guess I should not have separated these three sentences apart in their own paragraphs..

_*



So showing abusive, nude pictures of revered personalities to teens is your idea of freedom of speech, and no one has a right to be offended?

Click to expand...

*_


> *How are you a TTA on this forum populated by Muslim Pakistanis?*
> 
> _*What message are we sending to our Pakistani readership?*_



What I meant here in the above quote is that the issue of blasphemy is a tinderbox for Pakistanis. I responded in a detailed and thorough manner to explain our view to make people understand why it is so contentious.

We should not allow any defense of and support of blasphemy of our dear Prophet Muhammad saws on this forum.

Otherwise I have no issue with any TTA, even if he is of Jedi faith or Eskimo ethnicity.

I hope my point came across this time.

I will open a thread in GHQ, not just about the poster in question, but the general theme of this thread as a whole and some problematic posts which I observed.

All the best, brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> OIC is like Oh I see,
> These french people making cartoon of Prophet MUHAMMAD (PBUH) and theses arabs dont condemn about this issue even they are showing sympathy to teacher who showed cartoon and abuse it.
> 
> THEY HAVE TO GIVE STRONG MASSAGE TO FRENCH GOVT ABOUT THIS ISSUE.
> 
> Here is statement from so called Muslim ummah leader's:
> 
> *RIYADH —* The Ministry of Foreign Affairs has expressed the Kingdom’s strong condemnation of the terrorist attack that took place in a suburb of the French capital Paris, and claimed the life of a French citizen.
> 
> The Ministry expressed the Kingdom's solidarity with the French people, while offering condolences and sympathy to the victim's family, the French government and its people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia strongly condemns Paris terrorist attack
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia strongly condemns Paris terrorist attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saudigazette.com.sa


So pakistanis are like shah se zyada shah ke wafadar in this case.
However as per my understanding this blasphemy thing is not so emotional to muslims outside of pakistan...I read apostasy is more serious in arab countries.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> Bro I watched so many debate where people abuse ISLAM - I have no objection about freedom of speech but if some one make cartoon of OUR LAST PROPHET MUHAMMAD (PBUH) then there will be no resistance in TRUE MUSLIM - True MUSLIME will act bravely and impressively to cut the throat of maker/showing of cartoons .
> 
> Bro its not about Pakistani that teenager was not pakistani he was belong from soviet country. If you truly believer then you will react - nationality does not matters. Arab's count down has been started wait n watch.



Don't reply conspiracy theories of Indian trolls. No point. Just report and ignore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryadravida

khansaheeb said:


> If you dare go and talk to or attend Dr Naik's meetings to clarify your misconceptions about Islam. So may Hindus have had misconceptions and converted once Dr Naik spoke to them. I assume you have genuine thoughts and not some mental issue.


I have seen enough videos of that joker....and I don't need to listen to anyone to know abt islam as i am intelligent to read and understand it...i know more about islam than 99 percent of muslims as i have read extensively on it.
Anyway let's leave it at that


----------



## khansaheeb

aryadravida said:


> I have seen enough videos of that joker....and I don't need to listen to anyone to know abt islam as i am intelligent to read and understand it...i know more about islam than 99 percent of muslims as i have read extensively on it.
> Anyway let's leave it at that


Your head must be so big it probably gets stuck in the door opening. If you knew about Islam then you would be practicing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PradoTLC

aryadravida said:


> *Footage captures the moment Chechen gunman, 18, is shot by French police after BEHEADING a teacher who 'showed his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed during lesson on freedom'*
> 
> *A teenager has beheaded a teacher in northern Paris for showing pictures of Prophet Mohammed in class*
> *The attack occurred in Conflans-Saint-Honorine, 25 miles from the city centre, before a police chase ensued*
> *Footage has been shared showing the moments the police caught up with the 18-year-old suspect on Friday*
> *In the video, the police are seen advancing down a street towards the suspect while holding their firearms *
> *The officers can be heard shouting at him to get on the ground before opening fire and killing him in the street*
> By PETER ALLEN IN PARIS and CHRIS JEWERS FOR MAILONLINE and WIRES
> 
> PUBLISHED: 17:42 BST, 16 October 2020 | UPDATED: 02:25 BST, 17 October 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e-mail
> *89k*shares
> 1.1k
> View comments
> 
> 
> 
> Footage has been released of the moment a teenage Chechen gunman was shot by French police after beheading a teacher for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed.
> The 18-year-old reportedly shouted 'Allahu Akbar' before attacking the teacher with a knife in a Paris suburb in broad daylight on Friday afternoon.
> His victim was a 47-year-old middle school history teacher named as Samuel P, who had enraged parents by displaying cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed to pupils in a lesson on freedom of expression.
> The suspect, whose identity has not been officially established, was shot by French officers as they tried to arrest him. He later died of his injuries, police said.
> Four people, including a minor, have been arrested in connection with the incident, a judicial source told AFP early on Saturday. All were related to the assailant, the source added.
> A video taken by a local resident shows the police arriving to attempt the arrest, ultimately leading to the shooting of the alleged assailant.
> French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE VIDEOS*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hLItMdDSog1F1Aph4Tq3j5CsBaFAWsemTZJYURuxYHYc#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch video
> French resident films shooting of man who beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured: Teacher beheaded for showing cartoons of Prophet Mohammed
> 
> 
> The French teacher who was beheaded by a suspected Islamist terrorist for showing his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed has been identified as Samuel Paty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk






what is the problem with these western infidels?... if some thing upset a large portion of humanity why do they insist on doing it?.

and please dont give us the crap about freedom of expression.. for jews you have made very special law concerning holocaust.. even though i think that is a complete farce.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khansaheeb

Dark1 said:


> Unlike our lot , the west passed through a phase of reasoning and their views on religion and dogma have evolved. Except in pockets, most westerners consider themselves atheists.
> Their is no compulsion on other races to relocate to evil France or other western countries. And you adroitly ignored the points i made. So i am out .


There is no compulsion on the French to relocate to other countries but they still do. Mali is the best example where French colonial repression is in full swing with daily massacre of poor natives. Anyway I can't speak for the French immigrants but I can for the British Immigrants. We as the second/third generation will not take sh!t from the British racist class however it manifests and we will not allow our children to be taught racist and Islamophobic content in the British curriculum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jamahir

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Stop replying to trolls.



That member seems to be unaware, that's why I corrected him.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You have misconceptions about Tabligh which I discussed with you earlier. No need to revisit.



Well, I will quote from Wiki for you which I had not done earlier, hence our continuing misunderstanding on this :


> The U.S. Government has closely monitored Tablighi Jamaat since September 2001. This has revealed that there are no direct links between the organisation and Islamic terrorism, although Islamic terrorist organisations have recruited from them.





> One of the terrorist Syed Rizwan Farook involved in the 2015 San Bernardino attack was a student of the teachings of Tablighi Jamaat.





> Some of the terrorist involved in the 9/11 terrorist attack had stayed in the premises of the Tablighi Jamaat centre in New Delhi.





> In February 2020, a counter-terrorism operation in Russia led to the arrest of seven Tablighis and dismantled the terrorist cell affiliated to the Tablighi Jamaat. According to Russian intelligence, the terrorist cell was involved in dissemination of materials and radicalization. The Tablighi Jamat was banned Russia since 2009.





> Philip Haney described Tablighi Jamaat as a "trans-national Islamist network". The Tablighi Jamaat has been described as "a conduit and a fertile recruiting ground for jihadi organizations such as Al-Qaeda and Lashkar-i-Taiba".





> According to Alex Alexiev, "perhaps 80% percent of the Islamist extremists have come from Tablighi ranks, prompting French intelligence officers to call Tablighi Jamaat the 'antechamber of fundamentalism'.





> Tablighi members who have been charged with terrorism include: Zacarias Moussaoui (charged in the United States in the 11 September attacks), Hervé Djamel Loiseau (French citizen found in Afghanistan), and Djamel Beghal (Algerian-born French citizen and Al Qaeda member who was convicted of plotting to blow up the U.S. Embassy in Paris), Syed Rizwan Farook. In a foiled January 2008 bombing plot in Barcelona, Spain, "some media reports" stated that a Muslim leader in the city stated that the fourteen suspects arrested by police in a series of raids (where bomb-making materials were seized) were members of the Tablighi Jamaat. Other terrorist plots and attacks on civilians that members of Tablighi Jamaat have been connected with include the Portland Seven, the Lackawanna Six, the 2006 transatlantic aircraft plot, the 7/7 London bombings, the 2007 London car bombs, and 2007 Glasgow International Airport attack.


It is for good reason that the TJ has been banned in Russia and the Central Asian stan countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

jamahir said:


> That member seems to be unaware, that's why I corrected him.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I will quote from Wiki for you which I had not done earlier, hence our continuing misunderstanding on this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for good reason that the TJ has been banned in Russia and the Central Asian stan countries.



Let us stay on topic brother.


khansaheeb said:


> Your head must be so big it probably gets stuck in the door opening. If you knew about Islam then you would be practicing it.



Do not even entertain them with a response. That comment you replied to is so cringey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 21st Century Vampire

@jamahir Sorry for the late reply was playing Blasphemous then went to bed (no pun intended to the OP I legit completed the game last night)



jamahir said:


> Yes, TJ is banned in Russia and the Central Asian stan countries. But this young man was probably influenced by a TJ in France or via internet from Britain.



Jamahiru senpai what you said there is Interesting but it's highly unlikely and improbable coz TJ is scarcely vocal online and specifically in france and barely has any influence despite some efforts it's still very minim, the killer was an 18 yr old kid most probably born there and most probably used to french social media only, like most french teenagers....all extremist propaganda i find online especially on Twitter and exclusively french social media platforms which I'm part of are salafi which is corroborated by a well known 2018 study about online extremism in France titled "La Fabrique de l'islamisme" which links most french social media propaganda accounts to Ikhwaan or simply being salafi in nature. One more important point about a possible salafi connection is that Saudi funded salafi mosques are a sizably voluminous thing in france and *all* mosques (20 or more) which were closed by the government for extremist preaching since the past few years were salafi and had ties to Saudi Arabia, the real problem is many salafi hate preachers operate mostly outside the mosques targetting youngsters. Tl:dr there are various much more *probable* theories potentially closer to reality



jamahir said:


> Tariq Ali should be more active in intellectually responding to Islam-haters like Christopher Hitchens.



I thought he was an atheist, Wasn't he always a pro-reformist in the first place? Wouldn't be much of a debate or "response" wouldn't it coz both fundamentally agree that Islam needs reforms...? Whenever i watch a discussion or debate between reformists and atheists I find them agreeing more than they disagree for reasons known to both of us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

aryadravida said:


> I have seen enough videos of that joker....and I don't need to listen to anyone to know abt islam as i am intelligent to read and understand it...i know more about islam than 99 percent of muslims as i have read extensively on it.
> Anyway let's leave it at that


You are an infestation of nonsense and spouting crap on this forum.
You wake up every morning and try to find something on the internet portraying Muslims or Pakistanis in a bad light - if you succeed - froth are the mouth and post it like this thread.
If you knew 1% about Islam - you would know that almost 2 billion people follow it and live peacefully and blissfully. Don’t come on here with your hatred enraged 500 posts showing a negative rating to every 25 posts and say you know more about Islam than Muslims. 
Back on topic this kid committing this crime does not represent all Muslims .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

khansaheeb said:


> Your head must be so big it probably gets stuck in the door opening. If you knew about Islam then you would be practicing it.







If he knows so much about Islam then he probably doesn't have enough time to learn about his own religion of hinduism........ 
indians on PDF worrying about Islam, Muslims, France and tough Chechen Muslim youth whilst india remains the biggest recipient of american aid and has the highest number of severely malnourished and extreme poor people in the world........... :









India top recipient of US economic aid - Times of India


US News: India has been identified as the largest recipient of U.S economic assistance over a 66-year period in inflation-adjusted dollars although Washington'




m.timesofindia.com













Half of the world’s poor live in just 5 countries


Of the world’s 736 million extreme poor in 2015, 368 million lived in just 5 countries. The 5 countries with the highest number of extreme poor are: India, Nigeria, Democratic Republic of Congo, Ethiopia, and Bangladesh.




blogs.worldbank.org













India houses 24% of world's malnourished; 30% of stunted children under 5


India has shown improvement in reducing child stunting but with 46.6 million stunted children, the country is home to over 30.9% of all stunted children under five--the highest in the world




wap.business-standard.com










India accused of poverty 'smokescreen'







www.telegraph.co.uk










Why India remains malnourished


Despite a fast-growing economy and the largest anti-malnutrition programme, India has the world’s worst level of child malnutrition. The government plans to pump in Rs 1,23,580 crore over the next five years to tackle the problem. Jyotsna Singh travels to highly malnourished districts in Madhya...



www.downtoearth.org.in










India has one third of world's poorest, says World Bank







www.telegraph.co.uk











A third of the world’s poor live in India, says UN


Millennium Development Goal report released by global agency urges for increased efforts to increase access to sanitation and reduce hunger and undernutrition



www.downtoearth.org.in













Mot to mention the Chinese conquering swathes of indian territory..........:










China believes India wants Aksai Chin back. PLA has likely secured 40-60 sq km in Ladakh


Ladakh is the only area where physical military collusion can take place between Pakistan and China.




theprint.in













China Has Occupied Over 38,000 Sq Km of Indian Land In Ladakh & Arunachal: India Govt


The Indian government highlighted in Parliament that 38,000 sq km of Indian territory was under Chinese occupation which included parts in Ladakh and Arunachal Pradesh but emphasized that and the entire region would remain an inalienable part of India, reports the Times of India. India-China...




eurasiantimes.com







Redirect Notice







But despite the above reality of india and the indian race they continue to focus on tough Chechen youth in France, Muslims, Islam and Europe....................Must be the low racial IQ of indians:










IQ by Country - World Ranking of Countries by their Average IQ


What to know what country has the highest average IQ? ➜ What is the average IQ of your country? ✓ Full list of countries by their average IQ - more than 180 countries! ✓ ☆ Find answers about IQ by country here! ⇦




new-iq-test.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paritosh

aryadravida said:


> The teacher can't be more stupid...he knows how violently muslims react to things that are against Mohammad....he need not have displayed those insulting cartoons to teach freedom of expression...
> such stupid childish acts will only bring animosity.
> Muslims should leave countries like France .It's clear the more muslims engage in violence the more French are going to engage in more demeaning acts against Mohammad..
> It's better to ignore these things if they want a peaceful life in France.
> But in this case I don't have much sympathy for the teacher as displaying such things and insulting a religion in a classroom where muslim children are there sends wrong signals to those muslim children..they feel they are being discriminated..they are being targetted....no teacher should ever discuss anything bad about any religion in a class where children of different religions are there(this applies more to pakistani teachers and lecturers who talk badly about hindus in classrooms)


You don’t know the French well then. The ideology of Islam goes against their national ethos, it is a flashpoint and will continue to be so. The onus is on the immigrant to integrate or not come to France if it doesn’t hold up to the standards defined by Islam


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

No one reply to this troll above my post.

Muslims have been living in France before Indians even began getting visas and immigration to Western countries. There are native French Muslims as well, who are not immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iltutmish

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> No one reply to this troll above my post.
> 
> Muslims have been living in France before Indians even began getting visas and immigration to Western countries. There are native French Muslims as well, who are not immigrants.


These Hindus can’t understand our mindset. They think: white masters rule so we have to worship them and take all their BS. Alhamdulillah for the dignity Islam gave us. There some people on this planet who think that the purpose of life is to be a good submissive slave. You can have it, but leave us Muslims alone!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Iltutmish said:


> These Hindus can’t understand our mindset. They think: white masters rule so we have to worship them and take all their BS. Alhamdulillah for the dignity Islam gave us. There some people on this planet who think that the purpose of life is to be a good submissive slave. You can have it, but leave us Muslims alone!



From the OP down to now, every page has been littered with Indian trolls trying to change the topic of this thread to Pakistan or Islam.

The fact is that an injustice was committed against Muslims, one man took matters into his own hands for revenge.

Neither are 2 billion Muslims were responsible,, and neither are we sad that the Islamophobe was killed.

Furthermore, Pakistan is nowhere in this conversation, even though I am sure Indian trolls wish it were so.

They are so desperate for some ammo to stave off the beating they are taking from Imran Khan at the UN and every international forum, repeated failures of their government and military, and great losses against China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

Norwegian said:


> No he used Sharia law: Kill anyone who insult prophet Muhammad


Please quote exactly where it says so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Prophet Mohammed PBUH is more respectful to us Muslims than any world belonging or relationship. This must be clear to the French. They keep on disrespecting our Prophet again and again.

Our liberal class should not lament this as 'terrorism'. This is not. You cant insult me and expect me to respect you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryadravida

paritosh said:


> You don’t know the French well then. The ideology of Islam goes against their national ethos, it is a flashpoint and will continue to be so. The onus is on the immigrant to integrate or not come to France if it doesn’t hold up to the standards defined by Islam


I am against killings and violence man...I know about French values too...all i am saying is the teacher should have been a bit wise and careful if he loved his life ..if he valued his values more than his life that's a different matter...moreoever classroom is not the place to display indecent pictures of any kind let alone religious figures.

I am in no way condoning the murder.....the violence by muslims will alienate them even more and do more harm to them(I mean in europe where people are still liberal and open unlike countries like India and myanmmar where people have run out of patience because of violence by muslims)...To be honest on one side am glad muslims are behaving the way they are doing as it exposes islam and muslims more and more...but on the other side it is sad that innocents are being killed by these zealots and fanatics.
The French president termed this attack as islamic terrorist attack.









Demonstrations throughout France in tribute to beheaded teacher


People across France took to the streets on Sunday to march in tribute to Samuel Paty, who was murdered after showing his students caricatures of Mohammad.




www.euronews.com


----------



## 21st Century Vampire

aryadravida said:


> The French president termed this attack as islamic terrorist attack



Halfwit he said "Islamist", there's a big difference between what they categorize as Islamic on one side and "Islamist" on the other, the latter term is reserved for radicals striving to *impose* sharia (law and some controversial conflicting values) or sympathetic with the idea of *imposing *it be it through terrorism, through soft-rebellion against the law or politically like Ikhwaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleet

aryadravida said:


> this applies more to pakistani teachers and lecturers who talk badly about hindus in classrooms)


We talk bad about Hindus because of their deeds against Muslims, we dont talk bad about Hiduism or their religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr-who

Both were extremists.
Both were idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

aryadravida said:


> I am against killings and violence man...I know about French values too...all i am saying is the teacher should have been a bit wise and careful if he loved his life ..if he valued his values more than his life that's a different matter...moreoever classroom is not the place to display indecent pictures of any kind let alone religious figures.
> 
> I am in no way condoning the murder.....the violence by muslims will alienate them even more and do more harm to them(I mean in europe where people are still liberal and open unlike countries like India and myanmmar where people have run out of patience because of violence by muslims)...To be honest on one side am glad muslims are behaving the way they are doing as it exposes islam and muslims more and more...but on the other side it is sad that innocents are being killed by these zealots and fanatics.
> The French president termed this attack as islamic terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations throughout France in tribute to beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> People across France took to the streets on Sunday to march in tribute to Samuel Paty, who was murdered after showing his students caricatures of Mohammad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com




Contradicting your own post. Are you a goldfish that you forget what you have written a few seconds ago?

1 minute you say the teacher should have been mindful what he displayed in the class - insinuating he had it coming. A disgraceful suggestion but thats what we have now come to accept from your latest ID.

Then predictably you go on the "all Muslims are represented by the acts of this act". Yet again you attempt to tarnish and expect all Muslims to accept responsibility for the act of this kid? There were several rapes in Delhi last night - random Muslims attacked for being Muslims - random Dalits persecuted for being Dalits. Do you want to take responsibility for these acts? Thats the stupidity level of your retard argument.

You cant have it both ways - you cant say the teacher should have been more careful by displaying indecent pictures then say you are glad he got attacked. This is quite a disgraceful lack of respect for the laws of the land. Your trolling is clear for all to now see.

@WebMaster @AgNoStiC MuSliM

You both correctly want citizens to be law abiding and condone this hideous act and i see all on this thread doing so - however please see through the intent in this poster and decide the agenda he has.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

aryadravida said:


> I am against killings and violence man...I know about French values too...all i am saying is the teacher should have been a bit wise and careful if he loved his life ..if he valued his values more than his life that's a different matter...moreoever classroom is not the place to display indecent pictures of any kind let alone religious figures.
> 
> I am in no way condoning the murder.....the violence by muslims will alienate them even more and do more harm to them(I mean in europe where people are still liberal and open unlike countries like India and myanmmar where people have run out of patience because of violence by muslims)...To be honest on one side am glad muslims are behaving the way they are doing as it exposes islam and muslims more and more...but on the other side it is sad that innocents are being killed by these zealots and fanatics.
> The French president termed this attack as islamic terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations throughout France in tribute to beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> People across France took to the streets on Sunday to march in tribute to Samuel Paty, who was murdered after showing his students caricatures of Mohammad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com


What do you mean by it exposes Islam and Muslims more and more?

Depictions of Holy Prophet (PBUH) is a forbidden practice in Islam as a safeguard against SHIRK (intentional; unintentional). However, Islamophobes have this newfound urge to do it (not with scholarly intent but in questionable ways) and they assume that Muslims will find this practice acceptable?

What is the point of disrespecting Holy Prophet (PBUH) in the first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FAROOQ RASHID BUTT

Where the economic and social oppression and exploitation created by the war of mutual interests of the world nations has promoted extremism in the world . . . .









Clash of Religious and Charlie Hebdo Brand Civilizations is terrible for the world peace | DEFENCE TIMES | ڈیفنس ٹائمز


We Muslims are peace loving by nature, but we, the lovers of Muhammad (pbuh) , do not compromise on the honor of our beloved Holy Prophet.




thefoji.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

LeGenD said:


> What do you mean by it exposes Islam and Muslims more and more?
> 
> Depictions of Holy Prophet (PBUH) is a forbidden practice in Islam as a safeguard against SHIRK (intentional; unintentional). However, Islamophobes have this newfound urge to do it (not with scholarly intent but in questionable ways) and they assume that Muslims will find this practice acceptable?
> 
> What is the point of disrespecting Holy Prophet (PBUH) in the first place?


They want to offend the Muslims and Holy Prophet (PBUH), there are no other reasons. I think if Muslims do the same in India to Hindu books or their stone Gods same will happen to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

LeGenD said:


> What is the point of disrespecting Holy Prophet (PBUH) in the first place?



Provocation and agitation , they want to make Muslims angry, and they know one nut case will lose his/her temper and do something irrational and attack or do something violent hence they will further their Anti Islam policies .. its very simple, how come showing disrespected cartoons of a man who died 1400 years ago represents freedom ? what if we make cartoons of Holocausts victims , many countries would put us in jail , or even worse, but at least we have decency that we don't make fun of someone who is dead, or not here to defend themselves .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark1

YeBeWarned said:


> Provocation and agitation , they want to make Muslims angry, and they know one nut case will lose his/her temper and do something irrational and attack or do something violent hence they will further their Anti Islam policies .. its very simple, how come showing disrespected cartoons of a man who died 1400 years ago represents freedom ? what if we make cartoons of Holocausts victims , many countries would put us in jail , or even worse, but at least we have decency that we don't make fun of someone who is dead, or not here to defend themselves .


Jail is a civilized response. Beheading is not.


----------



## Invicta

Jungibaaz said:


> Honestly if I were french native, and I witnessed multiple deadly terror attacks, immigrant and specifically Muslim ghettos in my cities, and then something as heinous as this, there’s a strong chance that I’d be one of the voices calling to kick all Muslims out of my country.
> 
> You can’t apply your morality and religious beliefs on others, if you are one of these people, please leave and don’t come back.



Sir voices like yours are in a minority. I have muslim friends here and our discussions are free from fear of offending any particular sentiment especially religious. They agree that what is lacking in the Muslim community is a figure like Martin Luther King. If you look at what he did and the odds against him - then what he achieved by peaceful means; it is something the current Muslim leadership should learn from.

Even then I would not discuss religious POV with a Muslim passer by because I have seen and heard how emotional and personal this discussion can become. This needs to change. I have never understood why people will not ignore but take offence and then take the law of the land in their own hands.

Some people point to the holocaust and Jews, they conveniently forget that they lobbied for these laws, if the Jews started beheading people because they come across a holocaust denier, there is no country in West which will be passing laws in their favour.

Also to the other members who are pointing out how a discussion in a class with respect to these images was not a right thing. That's probably because you have not studied in these environments. A classroom is hallowed ground - discussion and debate on taboo topics is normal in the west, in fact it is purposefully done to initiate a rational thought process and understanding of different point of views.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Iltutmish

Invicta said:


> That's probably because you have not studied in these environments. A classroom is hallowed ground - discussion and debate on taboo topics is normal in the west, in fact it is purposefully done to initiate a rational thought process and understanding of different point of views.


Ehhm yeah right. I studied in these environments and especially school is about giving you „the right view“ (= State sanctioned view) on certain topics.

The whole purpose of public schools is uniformity and conformity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invicta

Iltutmish said:


> Ehhm yeah right. I studied in these environments and especially school is about giving you „the right view“ (= State sanctioned view) on certain topics.



Maybe in Germany, not here in the UK and I know the French system as well so only speak for yourself.
In General Studies we were given a topic for eg: Holocaust, Colonialism, Slavery... We would spend one lesson in researching pros vs cons and the second lesson would be a debate. There was no winner the debate was for everyone to bring their point of view - no matter how crass - on the table.

This was happening in universities as well at least while I was there, recently it has received some backlash by the hard left - as they get offended very easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IMARV

WebMaster said:


> They want to offend the Muslims and Holy Prophet (PBUH), there are no other reasons. I think if Muslims do the same in India to Hindu books or their stone Gods same will happen to them.



Those are called idols of Gods, those stones are not God.

And sorry if your intent was just to pass a covert snide remark to offend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Invicta said:


> Maybe in Germany, not here in the UK and I know the French system as well so only speak for yourself.
> In General Studies we were given a topic for eg: Holocaust, Colonialism, Slavery... We would spend one lesson in researching pros vs cons and the second lesson would be a debate. There was no winner the debate was for everyone to bring their point of view - no matter how crass - on the table.
> 
> This was happening in universities as well at least while I was there, recently it has received some backlash by the hard left - as they get offended very easily.



I've said it earlier in this thread, our Prophet gave us lots of examples of patience and mercy, including on this very subject. I'm a practicing Muslim, but also a law abiding citizen, everyone must understand the reasonable legal and moral limits of their beliefs, they must not stray into imposing on the freedom of others, let alone violence or taking a life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BON PLAN

The teacher, who is said to have shown image of the Prophet Muhammad with his pupils, was beheaded.









France terror attack: Teacher decapitated in Paris suburb named as Samuel Paty


The French president describes it as a "cowardly attack", saying the man was killed because he "taught the freedom of expression".




news.sky.com


----------



## masterchief_mirza

OP indulging in his usual obsession apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Invicta said:


> Sir voices like yours are in a minority. I have muslim friends here and our discussions are free from fear of offending any particular sentiment especially religious. They agree that what is lacking in the Muslim community is a figure like Martin Luther King. If you look at what he did and the odds against him - then what he achieved by peaceful means; it is something the current Muslim leadership should learn from.



And that ended the issue for Black people right? We don't need any BLM for today right?

Martin Luther King Jr. was a respectable leader, but basically his movement lost steam when he died and he was resurrected as some liberal hero, even though according to himself he was a radical.











__





Martin Luther King Jr. Was More Radical Than We Remember. Let’s Do His Memory Justice! – The Challenger Community News







thechallengernews.com







Invicta said:


> Even then I would not discuss religious POV with a Muslim passer by because I have seen and heard how emotional and personal this discussion can become. This needs to change. I have never understood why people will not ignore but take offence and then take the law of the land in their own hands.



The tendency of outsiders to pass off their stereotypes and lack of knowledge about Islam and Muslims as facts is what irritates us.

You can simply ask Muslims their views and accept their right to believe as they choose, but you are still looking with a colonial lense.



Invicta said:


> Some people point to the holocaust and Jews, they conveniently forget that they lobbied for these laws, if the Jews started beheading people because they come across a holocaust denier, there is no country in West which will be passing laws in their favour.



Those Zionist groups also lobbied quite effectively for war against Afghanistan and Iraq, for sanctioning Palestinians, in support of Indian occupation in kashmir, and to destabilize Turkey, iran, and Pakistan.

ADL, a supposed civil rights organization, refused to attend a conference post-2001 when Muslim organizations joined in. They not only did that, but tried to pressure Bush to stop rapprochement with the Muslim world.

We all know they exercise tremendous power and influence in the corporate, banking, military, and political power centers of the US.



Invicta said:


> Also to the other members who are pointing out how a discussion in a class with respect to these images was not a right thing. That's probably because you have not studied in these environments. A classroom is hallowed ground - discussion and debate on taboo topics is normal in the west, in fact it is purposefully done to initiate a rational thought process and understanding of different point of views.



Your analysis does not properly convey the issue. Most of us are Westerners ourselves. We grew up in the West, studied here, and have jobs/businesses/professions here.

We understand the West, its limitations of the freedom of speech, and its defamation laws.

These individuals go out of their way to make an exception to harass, badger, insult, and villify Muslims, then they cry when one vigilante takes matters into his own hands for revenge.

If you push a whole population against the wall, make it difficult to interact with the rest of your society, bully their children in your schools (forcing them to open islamic schools,) bully their candidates in politics and jail when you like, and then keep hate speech and war propaganda blaring against them on the radio, internet, tv, written media, and speeches, then ofcourse eventually someone will snap.

Then you use that lone case to tarnish 2 billion people. This is all done by design.



Iltutmish said:


> Ehhm yeah right. I studied in these environments and especially school is about giving you „the right view“ (= State sanctioned view) on certain topics.
> 
> The whole purpose of public schools is uniformity and conformity.



I was taught various lies in school, like how Muslims were responsible for the bubonic plague, that Muslims refused to allow pilgrims into the holy land, and that Muslims persecuted Christians and Jews.

Racism and islamophobia is endemic in the West, and who knows the extent now, because we are not able to send our Muslim children to public schools without fear of bullying, abuse, psychological torture, and even murder by fellow students and teacher.

Many Muslim parents are forced to send their children to islamic schools, which decreases the likelihood that Non-Muslims will have Muslim friends growing up.



POPEYE-Sailor said:


> *Sometime Moderator Act like this
> 
> 
> View attachment 680816
> 
> 
> View attachment 680817
> 
> 
> *



If you feel it is unfair, take it to GHQ and talk with Mods about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## My-Analogous

aryadravida said:


> The teacher can't be more stupid...he knows how violently muslims react to things that are against Mohammad....he need not have displayed those insulting cartoons to teach freedom of expression...
> such stupid childish acts will only bring animosity.
> Muslims should leave countries like France .It's clear the more muslims engage in violence the more French are going to engage in more demeaning acts against Mohammad..
> It's better to ignore these things if they want a peaceful life in France.
> But in this case I don't have much sympathy for the teacher as displaying such things and insulting a religion in a classroom where muslim children are there sends wrong signals to those muslim children..they feel they are being discriminated..they are being targetted....no teacher should ever discuss anything bad about any religion in a class where children of different religions are there(this applies more to pakistani teachers and lecturers who talk badly about hindus in classrooms)


How many Pakistani institute do you studied? Please name them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Not so surprised to see the reactions of "Muslims" in this thread. Expected response 'Dont blame the entire community for one bad apple". And how 99.9% of community is peaceful in the western world. The hard truth is atleast a good percentage of people is blaming the teacher for the killing and secretly happy that he is killed. And you won't be surprised how the next "one isolated" incident will be from this community of this thought process. 

NZ PM lead the world on how to react when an attacker killed people in a mosque. And here we have people justifying it. It's not an surprise anymore. After some days one more killing will take place. Folks will come out and say '99.9% of our people believe in peace and their faith is strong". There are a lots of factor resulting in that 'one' person. And that factor is a lots of persons having a radicalised viewpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vortex

nomi007 said:


> Terrorists are those who attack our beloved Prophet s.a.w.
> I salute that man who beheaded that so called that extremist teacher.
> For us, respect for our beloved Prophet is more than our lives.



Even when our prophet was insulted, attacked etc he never killed. What lesson does he gave us ? Patience !
It’s people like you who thraw oil on fire and make non Muslims people to insult more and more our prophet.
Think about it with serenity in your heart and in your brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

What was the pic ?

was it some brown dude in a beard sitting on a chair ? Standing up ?? Praying ???

Was it like Jesus white skin golden hair blue eyed ??


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Vortex said:


> Even when our prophet was insulted, attacked etc he never killed. What lesson does he gave us ? Patience !
> It’s people like you who thraw oil on fire and make non Muslims people to insult more and more our prophet.
> Think about it with serenity in your heart and in your brain.







In other words, Muslims should all be pacified girly men who don't how to stand up for themselves............ Sorry by the 1990s ended over 20 years. A new paradigm shift is occurring........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

nomi007 said:


> Terrorists are those who attack our beloved Prophet s.a.w.
> I salute that man who beheaded that so called that extremist teacher.
> For us, respect for our beloved Prophet is more than our lives.


What kind of horse crap is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilljutt

nomi007 said:


> Terrorists are those who attack our beloved Prophet s.a.w.
> I salute that man who beheaded that so called that extremist teacher.
> For us, respect for our beloved Prophet is more than our lives.



You do more damage to the reputation of your prophet with statements like that than any cartoon would ever do. Maybe your head should be chopped off?


----------



## CrazyZ

French should insult religious figures for all major world religions...why single out Muslims. Insult Ram, Buddha, Jesus and Moses.....then talk about equality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vortex

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> In other words, Muslims should all be pacified girly men who don't how to stand up for themselves............ Sorry by the 1990s ended over 20 years. A new paradigm shift is occurring........



What ? using your brain makes of you a girl ?

Don't forget your mother was girl once a time.


----------



## Gilljutt

CrazyZ said:


> French should insult religious figures for all major world religions...why single out Muslims. Insult Ram, Buddha, Jesus and Moses.....then talk about equality.



You ever watch the Simpsons?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Vortex said:


> What ? using your brain makes of you a girl ?
> 
> Don't forget your mother was girl once a time.






Seems like your papa was too. He has a very effeminate son on PDF............


----------



## Vortex

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Seems like your papa was too. He has a very effeminate son on PDF............



If that makes you feel stronger and inteliigent, ok why not.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

AViet said:


> Do you think it is a little bit like the West killing millions just for "democracy"



Statistics show that when ”the West” is ”killing millions”, there are others that do most of the killings.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Statistics show that when ”the West” is ”killing millions”, there are others that do most of the killings.



Western proxies like Daesh?


Gilljutt said:


> You do more damage to the reputation of your prophet with statements like that than any cartoon would ever do. Maybe your head should be chopped off?



Indians should be banned from these kinds of topics, all you do is pour oil on the fire and try to misrepresent 2 billion people.

I have reported your comment due to personal attack on that poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Yet another incident to polarize Europe against Islam.......all going as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Itachi said:


> Yet another incident to polarize Europe against Islam.......all going as planned.


And some Muslims are so dumb that they fall in the trap !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Vortex said:


> And some Muslims are so dumb that they fall in the trap !



Poor folks can't see the bigger picture...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vikki

*France teacher attack: Rallies held to honour beheaded Samuel Paty*

18 October 2020
Europe
Share this with Email Share this with Facebook Share this with Twitter Share this with Whatsapp




Video captionRallies in Paris, Toulouse, Lyon and other French cities in support of Samuel Paty
Thousands have attended rallies across France in honour of Samuel Paty, the teacher beheaded after showing cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad to his pupils.
People in the Place de la République in Paris carried the slogan "Je suis enseignant" (I am a teacher), with PM Jean Castex saying: "We are France!"
A man named as Abdoulakh A was shot dead by police on Friday after killing Mr Paty close to his school near Paris.
An 11th person has now been arrested as part of the investigation.
No details have been given about the arrest. Four close relatives of the suspect were detained shortly after the killing. Six more people were held on Saturday, including the father of a pupil at the school and a preacher described by French media as a radical Islamist.
President Emmanuel Macron said the attack bore all the hallmarks of an "Islamist terrorist attack" and the teacher had been murdered because he "taught freedom of expression".
The murder comes as a trial over the 2015 attack on Charlie Hebdo - a satirical magazine that has published cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad - is under way.
*Where have the rallies been taking place?*
The Place de la République in Paris filled with people rallying in support of Mr Paty, 47. Mr Castex and Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo joined them.
The square was the scene of a huge demonstration in which 1.5 million people showed solidarity with Charlie Hebdo following the deadly attack of January 2015.
One protester on Sunday carried a sign reading "zero tolerance to all enemies of the Republic", another "I am a professor. I'm thinking of you, Samuel."
Image copyrightAFP




Image captionSamuel Paty, a well-liked teacher, had been threatened over showing the cartoons
Another told Le Figaro she was a French Muslim who was at the rally to express her disgust at the latest killing.
A minute's silence was followed by the playing of the Marseillaise. All the protesters were wearing masks to protect from coronavirus.
Mr Castex tweeted the rendition of the anthem, along with the words "you do not scare us... we are France!"





Education Minister Jean-Michel Blanquer said France would succeed in defeating the enemies of democracy if it were united and that all teachers in France needed support.
Nathalie, a teacher from Chelles who was at the Paris rally, told Le Monde she was there because she had "realised you can die of teaching".
In Lille, people carried banners and placards with the simple words "I am Samuel".

Thousands of people also gathered in Place Bellecour in Lyon to pay their respects, with another large turnout in Nantes.

Demonstrations are also being held in Toulouse, Strasbourg, Marseille, Bordeaux and elsewhere.

Image copyrightREUTERS




Image captionOne banner read: "They will not behead the Republic"
In addition to Sunday's demonstrations, there will be a national tribute paid to Mr Paty on Wednesday.

On Saturday, Tareq Oubrou, imam of a mosque in Bordeaux, told France Inter: "A civilisation does not kill an innocent person, barbarism does."
*What happened on Friday?*
Anti-terrorism prosecutor Jean-François Ricard said that the suspect, who lived in the Normandy town of Évreux, about 100km (60 miles) from the murder scene, went to Mr Paty's school in Conflans-Sainte-Honorine on Friday afternoon and asked students to point out the teacher.

Abdoulakh A, an 18-year-old born in Moscow of Chechen origin, had no apparent connection with the teacher or the school.

He followed Mr Paty as he walked home from work. The suspect used a knife to attack the teacher in the head, and then beheaded him.




Video captionJean-Michel Blanquer: "What happened is beyond words"
Witnesses are said to have heard the attacker shout "Allahu Akbar", or "God is Greatest".

As police approached him, he fired at them with an airgun. Officers returned fire, hitting him nine times. A 30cm-long (12in) blade was found close by.

Authorities said the man had been before courts but only on minor misdemeanour charges.

*What's the latest in the investigation?*
Mr Ricard said Mr Paty had been the target of threats since he showed the cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad during a class about freedom of speech.

As he had done in similar lessons in recent years, Mr Paty, a history and geography teacher, advised Muslim students to look away if they thought they might be offended.


Blasphemy row in France over teen's post on Islam
Charlie Hebdo republishes Muhammad cartoons
Charlie Hebdo attack: Three days of terror
Paris attacks: 'I am not Charlie'
A parent of one of the pupils reacted angrily, and went to the school to complain.

He and another man who accompanied him - Abdelhakim Sefrioui, a preacher and activist - made videos calling Mr Paty a "voyou" (thug) and demanding his suspension.

Mr Sefrioui has reportedly been known to French intelligence services for years. Both he and the father are now in custody.








France teacher attack: Rallies held to honour beheaded Samuel Paty


Samuel Paty was murdered after showing cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad in class.



www.bbc.com






Vikki said:


> *France teacher attack: Rallies held to honour beheaded Samuel Paty*
> 
> 18 October 2020
> Europe
> Share this with Email Share this with Facebook Share this with Twitter Share this with Whatsapp
> 
> 
> 
> Video captionRallies in Paris, Toulouse, Lyon and other French cities in support of Samuel Paty
> Thousands have attended rallies across France in honour of Samuel Paty, the teacher beheaded after showing cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad to his pupils.
> People in the Place de la République in Paris carried the slogan "Je suis enseignant" (I am a teacher), with PM Jean Castex saying: "We are France!"
> A man named as Abdoulakh A was shot dead by police on Friday after killing Mr Paty close to his school near Paris.
> An 11th person has now been arrested as part of the investigation.
> No details have been given about the arrest. Four close relatives of the suspect were detained shortly after the killing. Six more people were held on Saturday, including the father of a pupil at the school and a preacher described by French media as a radical Islamist.
> President Emmanuel Macron said the attack bore all the hallmarks of an "Islamist terrorist attack" and the teacher had been murdered because he "taught freedom of expression".
> The murder comes as a trial over the 2015 attack on Charlie Hebdo - a satirical magazine that has published cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad - is under way.
> *Where have the rallies been taking place?*
> The Place de la République in Paris filled with people rallying in support of Mr Paty, 47. Mr Castex and Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo joined them.
> The square was the scene of a huge demonstration in which 1.5 million people showed solidarity with Charlie Hebdo following the deadly attack of January 2015.
> One protester on Sunday carried a sign reading "zero tolerance to all enemies of the Republic", another "I am a professor. I'm thinking of you, Samuel."
> Image copyrightAFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image captionSamuel Paty, a well-liked teacher, had been threatened over showing the cartoons
> Another told Le Figaro she was a French Muslim who was at the rally to express her disgust at the latest killing.
> A minute's silence was followed by the playing of the Marseillaise. All the protesters were wearing masks to protect from coronavirus.
> Mr Castex tweeted the rendition of the anthem, along with the words "you do not scare us... we are France!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education Minister Jean-Michel Blanquer said France would succeed in defeating the enemies of democracy if it were united and that all teachers in France needed support.
> Nathalie, a teacher from Chelles who was at the Paris rally, told Le Monde she was there because she had "realised you can die of teaching".
> In Lille, people carried banners and placards with the simple words "I am Samuel".
> 
> Thousands of people also gathered in Place Bellecour in Lyon to pay their respects, with another large turnout in Nantes.
> 
> Demonstrations are also being held in Toulouse, Strasbourg, Marseille, Bordeaux and elsewhere.
> 
> Image copyrightREUTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image captionOne banner read: "They will not behead the Republic"
> In addition to Sunday's demonstrations, there will be a national tribute paid to Mr Paty on Wednesday.
> 
> On Saturday, Tareq Oubrou, imam of a mosque in Bordeaux, told France Inter: "A civilisation does not kill an innocent person, barbarism does."
> *What happened on Friday?*
> Anti-terrorism prosecutor Jean-François Ricard said that the suspect, who lived in the Normandy town of Évreux, about 100km (60 miles) from the murder scene, went to Mr Paty's school in Conflans-Sainte-Honorine on Friday afternoon and asked students to point out the teacher.
> 
> Abdoulakh A, an 18-year-old born in Moscow of Chechen origin, had no apparent connection with the teacher or the school.
> 
> He followed Mr Paty as he walked home from work. The suspect used a knife to attack the teacher in the head, and then beheaded him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video captionJean-Michel Blanquer: "What happened is beyond words"
> Witnesses are said to have heard the attacker shout "Allahu Akbar", or "God is Greatest".
> 
> As police approached him, he fired at them with an airgun. Officers returned fire, hitting him nine times. A 30cm-long (12in) blade was found close by.
> 
> Authorities said the man had been before courts but only on minor misdemeanour charges.
> 
> *What's the latest in the investigation?*
> Mr Ricard said Mr Paty had been the target of threats since he showed the cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad during a class about freedom of speech.
> 
> As he had done in similar lessons in recent years, Mr Paty, a history and geography teacher, advised Muslim students to look away if they thought they might be offended.
> 
> 
> Blasphemy row in France over teen's post on Islam
> Charlie Hebdo republishes Muhammad cartoons
> Charlie Hebdo attack: Three days of terror
> Paris attacks: 'I am not Charlie'
> A parent of one of the pupils reacted angrily, and went to the school to complain.
> 
> He and another man who accompanied him - Abdelhakim Sefrioui, a preacher and activist - made videos calling Mr Paty a "voyou" (thug) and demanding his suspension.
> 
> Mr Sefrioui has reportedly been known to French intelligence services for years. Both he and the father are now in custody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France teacher attack: Rallies held to honour beheaded Samuel Paty
> 
> 
> Samuel Paty was murdered after showing cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad in class.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


It's good to see entire France is standing up against this barbarism .
But what I fear is Indians may also be at the receiving end of hate of europe if this continues.
Because a layman in european cant distinguish an Arab, a pakistani from an indian..they may thought a random indian in europe as a muslim.
Sikhs especially may have to deal with this problem more.


----------



## khansaheeb




----------



## PradoTLC

aryadravida said:


> I am against killings and violence man...I know about French values too...all i am saying is the teacher should have been a bit wise and careful if he loved his life ..if he valued his values more than his life that's a different matter...moreoever classroom is not the place to display indecent pictures of any kind let alone religious figures.
> 
> I am in no way condoning the murder.....the violence by muslims will alienate them even more and do more harm to them(I mean in europe where people are still liberal and open unlike countries like India and myanmmar where people have run out of patience because of violence by muslims)...To be honest on one side am glad muslims are behaving the way they are doing as it exposes islam and muslims more and more...but on the other side it is sad that innocents are being killed by these zealots and fanatics.
> The French president termed this attack as islamic terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations throughout France in tribute to beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> People across France took to the streets on Sunday to march in tribute to Samuel Paty, who was murdered after showing his students caricatures of Mohammad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com



Funny the French president doesn’t term attacks by Hindus as Hindu terrorist attacks .? Or other faiths.?

Seems like a local issue trying give a global perspective



airmarshal said:


> Prophet Mohammed PBUH is more respectful to us Muslims than any world belonging or relationship. This must be clear to the French. They keep on disrespecting our Prophet again and again.
> 
> Our liberal class should not lament this as 'terrorism'. This is not. You cant insult me and expect me to respect you.



Well said.... for some reason they can’t get it through their thick skulls


BON PLAN said:


> The teacher, who is said to have shown image of the Prophet Muhammad with his pupils, was beheaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France terror attack: Teacher decapitated in Paris suburb named as Samuel Paty
> 
> 
> The French president describes it as a "cowardly attack", saying the man was killed because he "taught the freedom of expression".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com




good observation...

and.?


Dark1 said:


> Jail is a civilized response. Beheading is not.



Coming from you lot this is hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryadravida

CrazyZ said:


> French should insult religious figures for all major world religions...why single out Muslims. Insult Ram, Buddha, Jesus and Moses.....then talk about equality.


France has insulted Jesus more than it insulted Mohammad...French modern history is full of anti church and anti christian activities...even charlie hebdo drew pics of jesus....just do some googling before you utter your nonsense.









Charlie Hebdo has had more legal run-ins with Christians than with Muslims


The magazine is not anti-Islam as much as it is anti-religion and broadly anti-establishment.




qz.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

aryadravida said:


> you can mock hindu gods as much as you want...this is the land of charvaka,goutama siddhartha,Mahaveera and countless other sages who had admonished evils of hinduism and reformed it from time to time.
> Even Ambedkar wrote so many books mocking hindu gods like krishna and rama....I myself used to make fun of gods even until a few years ago...no one in my family,friends or relatives were bothered..we made fun of our own gods in a lot of films(you watch old south indian movies).
> Hinduism(that includes sikhism,buddhism and jainism) is the most tolerant religion in the world along with some east asian religions like confucianism and shintoism.



Bcos your religion makes no sense....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Vortex said:


> And some Muslims are so dumb that they fall in the trap !



You are not helping.

OP has created another thread to flame Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryadravida

PradoTLC said:


> Bcos your religion makes no sense....


Your religion doesnt make sense too to billions of people...does that mean teachers of those faithsshould be allowed to insult mohammad and islam in a classroom? No...never.
your comment shows how insensitive and how fanatic you have become...it is extremely despicable for teachers to talk evil of any religion in a classroom where children who have tender and sensitive minds are present.
I am all for insulting and criticising religions but not in classrooms, at least in school classrooms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

Dark1 said:


> Unlike our lot , the west passed through a phase of reasoning and their views on religion and dogma have evolved. Except in pockets, most westerners consider themselves atheists.
> Their is no compulsion on other races to relocate to evil France or other western countries. And you adroitly ignored the points i made. So i am out .





aryadravida said:


> I am against killings and violence man...I know about French values too...all i am saying is the teacher should have been a bit wise and careful if he loved his life ..if he valued his values more than his life that's a different matter...moreoever classroom is not the place to display indecent pictures of any kind let alone religious figures.
> 
> I am in no way condoning the murder.....the violence by muslims will alienate them even more and do more harm to them(I mean in europe where people are still liberal and open unlike countries like India and myanmmar where people have run out of patience because of violence by muslims)...To be honest on one side am glad muslims are behaving the way they are doing as it exposes islam and muslims more and more...but on the other side it is sad that innocents are being killed by these zealots and fanatics.
> The French president termed this attack as islamic terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations throughout France in tribute to beheaded teacher
> 
> 
> People across France took to the streets on Sunday to march in tribute to Samuel Paty, who was murdered after showing his students caricatures of Mohammad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com


It's a cyclic activity by the Zion member countries, we are neither surprised nor shocked. It has become a ritual by the Zion club of nations to offend Muslims and Islam for nefarious designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

LeGenD said:


> What do you mean by it exposes Islam and Muslims more and more?
> 
> Depictions of Holy Prophet (PBUH) is a* forbidden practice in Islam as a safeguard against SHIRK* (intentional; unintentional). However, Islamophobes have this newfound urge to do it (not with scholarly intent but in questionable ways) and they assume that Muslims will find this practice acceptable?
> 
> What is the point of *disrespecting *Holy Prophet (PBUH) in the first place?



How is a non-muslim going against a *precautionary *measure [that was meant to be against "Muslims" falling into shirk] a *disrespect *to Rasool ALLAH?

How is making his image a death sentence ?

If a muslim made an image of him, that will be a disrespect. Still not a death sentence.



Imagine if Rasool ALLAh himself was present in that class room, what would he do to that teacher fo making an image of his ?

And once that murdered killed the teacher, what would Rasool ALLAh do to that murderer ?



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> . . .
> So showing abusive, nude *pictures of revered personalities* to teens is your idea of freedom of speech, and no one has a right to be offended?
> . . .



Many times in Pakistani news paper there have been cartoons of Hindu gods. Ridiculed & made fun of.

Should a Hindu kill that Pakistani Muslim cartoon maker / editor for making/posting insult to their gods ?

Those idols are *revered personalities* for them.



Umair Nawaz said:


> France is fast becoming a grand problem which must be gotten rid off for the good of the human kind itself!



How is France becoming a problem for kicking out criminals from it's country ?
It's these fanatic murderers & their brainwashers that are a problem. Who kill innocent in the name of Rasool ALLAh & Islam.





BATMAN said:


> . . . shall *only issue passports after interviewing the people on the issue of cartoons*.



*These hypocrite* defenders of namoos-e-Risaalat & phony claimants of Quran's teachings *will lie* during the interview just to get the visa. And will go live on welfare abroad, while demanding equal rights. Only to find an opportunity to bite like a snake.





Indos said:


> . . . Instead of killing the one who make fun of our prophet, why not using words to respond back . . . Words/non violence action should be responded by words/non violence action as well. . . .
> 
> Quran, Ali Imran verse 186
> 
> *You ˹believers˺ will surely be tested in your wealth and yourselves, and you will certainly hear many hurtful words from those who were given the Scripture before you and ˹from˺ the polytheists. But if you are patient and mindful ˹of Allah˺—surely this is a resolve to aspire to.*
> 
> 
> Quran, An-Nahl verse 126
> 
> *If you retaliate, then let it be equivalent to what you have suffered. But if you patiently endure, it is certainly best for those who are patient. *



Exactly!






AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> *Nothing the teacher did (other than physically trying to murder the student) justifies violence like this*.
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> The student committed a violent, depraved and criminal act and deserved to be gunned down like a mad dog in the street.
> 
> *Condemnation of what the student did should come first* and foremost. Discussions on how people from different cultures should try and educate each other about their sensitivities and how to not offend have no place in this thread - leave that discussion for another time and place.



👍

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Instead they found their cause celebre and a martyr! 
Muslims draw a line on Reverence(as in images and a stature above human) and Ridicule(of any kind) of the Prophet(May Allah's peace and blessings be upon him).
The issue here is not freedom of speech because it could have been scholarly, academic or du jour... As I have mentioned before people in a pool of feces will only sling $#!t! 
And I know for a fact that this will only polarize French society even more and not only between Muslims and non Muslims but among the French themselves among those who will go ahead and try to learn about Islam and the Prophet(May Allah's peace and blessings be upon him) and those who will close their minds and fill it with hatred! Remember the sanctity of Prophet(May Allah's peace and blessings be upon him)'s name is not incumbent upon those eho do not follow his teaching and therefore could or mostly should be A NON MATTER! But it isn't, and instead Muslims must face and as French want accept the ridicule!
This is the proposition and it has nothing to do with the fact if Muslims pay taxes or work for their money!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

sur said:


> How is a non-muslim going against a *precautionary *measure [that was meant to be against "Muslims" falling into shirk] a *disrespect *to Rasool ALLAH?
> 
> How is making his image a death sentence ?
> 
> If a muslim made an image of him, that will be a disrespect. Still not a death sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if Rasool ALLAh himself was present in that class room, what would he do to that teacher fo making an image of his ?
> 
> And once that murdered killed the teacher, what would Rasool ALLAh do to that murderer ?
> 
> 
> 
> Many times in Pakistani news paper there have been cartoons of Hindu gods. Ridiculed & made fun of.
> 
> Should a Hindu kill that Pakistani Muslim cartoon maker / editor for making/posting insult to their gods ?
> 
> Those idols are *revered personalities* for them.
> 
> 
> 
> How is France becoming a problem for kicking out criminals from it's country ?
> It's these fanatic murderers & their brainwashers that are a problem. Who kill innocent in the name of Rasool ALLAh & Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These hypocrite* defenders of namoos-e-Risaalat & phony claimants of Quran's teachings *will lie* during the interview just to get the visa. And will go live on welfare abroad, while demanding equal rights. Only to find an opportunity to bite like a snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 👍



How did you join this forum without flags?

Also who are you? I think this is my first time seeing you.

The offensive cartoons includes nudes, mockery, sexual abuse, and other things against our Prophet saws. We have every right to take offense.

We also have a right to tell anyone, "The teacher deserves zero sympathy."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyZ

aryadravida said:


> France has insulted Jesus more than it insulted Mohammad...French modern history is full of anti church and anti christian activities...even charlie hebdo drew pics of jesus....just do some googling before you utter your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Hebdo has had more legal run-ins with Christians than with Muslims
> 
> 
> The magazine is not anti-Islam as much as it is anti-religion and broadly anti-establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qz.com


Have they insulted Ram, Buddha, or Moses? Did this teacher insult them? Insult all major religions if they are not bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adonis

PradoTLC said:


> Bcos your religion makes no sense....


Does your religion do? We call it religion of peace... don't know sarcastically or really...with such a mindset and chaos created by Muslim radicals around the world... it doesn't make sense either....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

Adonis said:


> Does your religion do? We call it religion of peace... don't know sarcastically or really...with such a mindset and chaos created by Muslim radicals around the world... it doesn't make sense either....




Yes it does. You clearly dont know any thing about islam.

Chaos?.. you mean you people?.. sure. vietnam, GW1 &2, WW1 , WW2, Colonization, Belgium brutality in congo, Gujrat massacre, Hebron massacre, New Zealand massacre, rape of Nanking etc etc clearly those people who conducted those crimes against humanity follow a very questionable religion.

as they clearly believed in a very shitty faith ....



now for these western infidels blacks came from a lessor faith.... can you name their crappy religion?




• This photo was taken in 1955 during
Belgium's occupation of the Congo, and the story of the picture is that a Belgian father brought an African child as a gift for his daughters to entertain them.
• It is known that Belgium killed between 10 and 15 million Congolese in the fifty years of its colonization of this African country.
• One of the tragedies that history cannot forget is that they cut off the hands of thousands of children as a punishment for any of them who did not succeed in collecting the required quantity of agricultural crops until Congo was called the "country of severed hands."

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

aryadravida said:


> Your religion doesnt make sense too to billions of people...



bcos they do not know about Islam , but once they know they convert.

like this guy...








_*"your comment shows how insensitive and how fanatic you have become..."*_

RE: just stating fact. Tell me what medical benefit is there from cow piss drinking?



_*"I am all for insulting and criticising religions but not in classrooms, at least in school classrooms"*_

Re: hope you have life insurance....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryadravida

PradoTLC said:


> bcos they do not know about Islam , but once they know they convert.
> 
> like this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"your comment shows how insensitive and how fanatic you have become..."*_
> 
> RE: just stating fact. Tell me what medical benefit is there from cow piss drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> _*"I am all for insulting and criticising religions but not in classrooms, at least in school classrooms"*_
> 
> Re: hope you have life insurance....


such videos dont mean anything...i can post tens of videos muslims converting to hinduism....moreover hinduism is not a religion at all...it is amalgamation of different philosophies,animistic religions,vedic religion etc etc...you just don't understand it as the way you see definition of religion is entirely different.
Anyway I am an agnostic and dont worship any god....All I am saying is it let's not hurt the sensitive minds of children by criticising religion in classrooms...let's keep religion out of schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

PakFactor said:


> This one of the few times I would agree with an Indian, the teacher was stupid to bring this up in the first place and can't they teach in other ways instead of insulting religious figures? Their is always a limit to speech you can't go around and insulting and not expect a blow back.
> 
> This teacher had it coming for being this stupid, an educated idiot, sadly he/she fell in the realm of Darwin Theory so in essence a stupid was eliminated from the gene pool.


or maybe the follwers of religion of peace shouldnt act like savages when someone mock their religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You are not helping.
> 
> OP has created another thread to flame Muslims.



Report that thread and tag the Mods. Contacts mods and staff in private in GHQ, tag them too there

look today the caricatures have been published in several media. Just because one dumb muslim guy killed one person.

if he had a brain, if Muslims had a brain, a discussion could have started about the “freedom of speech” and respect with rational and logical reasoning which could have helped us more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Anyone notice how France stands more and more isolated during these attacks? Not even their traditional allies such as the Europeans openly support the French stance regarding freedom of speech. It seems like an internal struggle. France has struggled with the farcical freedom to hate on minority groups of a long time. The mindset within France is now changing regarding freedom of speech:

*Samuel Paty: Beheading of teacher deepens divisions over France's secular identity*

*There was something hidden by the crowds that gathered across France over the weekend.*

The dramatic show of national unity - after the decapitation of teacher Samuel Paty outside Paris - hid growing dissent in some parts of the country over the nation's view of secularism and freedom of speech.

State secularism - or laïcité - is central to France's national identity. It's as important as the concepts of "liberty, equality, fraternity" that make up its post-Revolutionary motto.

Laïcité decrees that the public space - whether classrooms, workplaces or ministries - should be free of religion. Curbing freedom of expression to protect the feelings of one particular community, the state says, undermines the country's unity.

But there is evidence that a growing number of people in France are uncomfortable with this argument and want the boundaries around secularism and free speech to change.









Samuel Paty: Beheading of teacher deepens divisions over France's secular identity


Mass rallies over the murder of a teacher mask growing dissent over the country's secular identity.



www.bbc.com





People are obviously questioning what the motive is to draw cartoons and single out a group of people. This freedom of speech argument held on for a few decades. Not anymore in this day and age. Everyone demands respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

It is quite probably that this was another false flag operation. The British government has a long history of working with radical Salafi and Wahhabi figures, which it protects and manipulates in order to achieve its political objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green disc



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dalit

Well, the world is waking up. We utterly condemn the attack. Any human would. We also condemn Charlie Hebdo's freedom to hate Muslims and minorities in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

It's a crime of passion. He loved the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) and this man disrespected someone he loved. In a fit of anger he took his revenge for the offence. If someone shared fake naked images of your mother or your daughter, or someone you loved - you might be inclined to lash out in anger too. 

Let France keep provoking people and let angry young men react to said provocation. Lets see how fruitful that is for French society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Dai Toruko said:


> It is quite probably that this was another false flag operation. The British government has a long history of working with radical Salafi and Wahhabi figures, which it protects and manipulates in order to achieve its political objectives.


It doesn’t change the fact that Muslims supported the killing of the teacher


313ghazi said:


> It's a crime of passion. He loved the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) and this man disrespected someone he loved. In a fit of anger he took his revenge for the offence. If someone shared fake naked images of your mother or your daughter, or someone you loved - you might be inclined to lash out in anger too.
> 
> Let France keep provoking people and let angry young men react to said provocation. Lets see how fruitful that is for French society.


It’s simple ship every scumbag of them to the land of taliban or isis they live in France while they carry a taliban Isis mentality they shouldn’t be in France to begin with also after the attack there are more people on YouTube and in Paris are mocking Muhammad because of this terrorism fuker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Western proxies like Daesh?


In Syria and Iraq, the vast majority of deaths are Arabs killing other Arabs.
False claims about proxies does not change that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Microsoft

A.P. Richelieu said:


> In Syria and Iraq, the vast majority of deaths are Arabs killing other Arabs.
> False claims about proxies does not change that.



Do you know of cause and effect? What caused destabilization of Iraq? What caused destabilization of Libya? What caused destabilization of entire Middle East or Latin America or North Africa or West Africa? Then look at the effects of all these destabilizations which happens to include refugees and mass migration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

A.P. Richelieu said:


> In Syria and Iraq, the vast majority of deaths are Arabs killing other Arabs.
> False claims about proxies does not change that.



So you think Daesh are Arabs? Quite an interesting conspiracy theory you have right there.


Dai Toruko said:


> It is quite probably that this was another false flag operation. The British government has a long history of working with radical Salafi and Wahhabi figures, which it protects and manipulates in order to achieve its political objectives.



Welcome back brother, good to see you.


PradoTLC said:


> Re: hope you have life insurance....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Salmanov said:


> It doesn’t change the fact that Muslims supported the killing of the teacher
> 
> It’s simple ship every scumbag of them to the land of taliban or isis they live in France while they carry a taliban Isis mentality they shouldn’t be in France to begin with also after the attack there are more people on YouTube and in Paris are mocking Muhammad because of this terrorism fuker





Over a million innocent Iraqis were genocided by white christian americans. NO ONE blamed all white christians for that. Why should we therefore condemn over 2 billion Muslims for one sole Muslim taking the barnet off the shoulders of some french anti-Muslim racist? It doesn't make sense. Seems like you are supporting white supremacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## TNT

Why does the west and liberals dont understand that offending and disrespecting other people's belief is not freedom of speech. Freedom does not mean u are free to hurt or offend others. The west have constantly targetted and offended Muslims, why? Why do they provoke us by our sensitivities? Do they do it intentionally and call it freedom? There will always be reaction from offending others and there are certain people who then react violently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Vortex said:


> Report that thread and tag the Mods. Contacts mods and staff in private in GHQ, tag them too there
> 
> look today the caricatures have been published in several media. Just because one dumb muslim guy killed one person.
> 
> if he had a brain, if Muslims had a brain, a discussion could have started about the “freedom of speech” and respect with rational and logical reasoning which could have helped us more.



So let us recount, shall we.

A Hindu troll and known Islamophobe opens a thread on a controversial topic. Myriad of Indian members come to abuse and harass Muslims and Pakistanis.

When we report him and he faces pressure, he opens another thread on the same topic. Indian trolls abuse and harass Muslims and Pakistanis there.

Now a bunch of them are given warnings and bans, so what was the point?

Did Hindu Indians succeed in creating a narrative which puts Islam and Muslims at a disadvantage? No.

Now about the case in question, the teacher was killed by an angry student when he showed abusive cartoons to his class.

The teacher is burning in Hellfire for disrespecting the Prophet of Allah swt.

The youth, though overstepped his limit, gained shahadat due to his niyyah which was to defend the honor of Rasulullah saws..

He did not do so due to a personal slight, but proved his love of Rasulullah saws.

He is in Jannat ul Firdous. As Allama Iqbal said of Ghazi Ilm ud Deen. "He has surpassed us."

I admit what he did should not be emulated, I myself would have advised him against it, but now that the deed is done, I won't condemn him either.

He is Shaheed.



Dai Toruko said:


> It is quite probably that this was another false flag operation. The British government has a long history of working with radical Salafi and Wahhabi figures, which it protects and manipulates in order to achieve its political objectives.



Anjem Choudry comes to mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Over a million innocent Iraqis were genocided by white christian americans. NO ONE blamed all white christians for that. Why should we therefore condemn over 2 billion Muslims for one sole Muslim taking the barnet off the shoulders of some french anti-Muslim racist? It doesn't make sense. Seems like you are supporting white supremacy.


I don’t think the teacher was racist he was trying to explain the freedom of speech from what I know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

TNT said:


> Why does the west and liberals dont understand that offending and disrespecting other people's belief is not freedom of speech. Freedom does not mean u are free to hurt or offend others. The west have constantly targetted and offended Muslims, why? Why do they provoke us by our sensitivities? Do they do it intentionally and call it freedom? There will always be reaction from offending others and there are certain people who then react violently.



They understand everything.

This is all part of the propaganda war against Islam and Muslims.

In this incident, something regrettable happened, but regardless, they won't stop pushing Muslims in the corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Salmanov said:


> I don’t think the teacher was racist he was trying to explain the freedom of speech from what I know







Sure he wasn't a racist. Do you think he would have said or done something like that against blacks or Jews?


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They understand everything.
> 
> This is all part of the propaganda war against Islam and Muslims.
> 
> In this incident, something regrettable happened, but regardless, they won't stop pushing Muslims in the corner.






Bro, they can't do any of that. They can never win against us. All they can do is spew racism and complaints online. Nothing more. indians CANNOT and will not mess with us in real life. They are too weak and powerless to do so.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> So let us recount, shall we.
> 
> A Hindu troll and known Islamophobe opens a thread on a controversial topic. Myriad of Indian members come to abuse and harass Muslims and Pakistanis.
> 
> When we report him and he faces pressure, he opens another thread on the same topic. Indian trolls abuse and harass Muslims and Pakistanis there.
> 
> Now a bunch of them are given warnings and bans, so what was the point?
> 
> Did Hindu Indians succeed in creating a narrative which puts Islam and Muslims at a disadvantage? No.
> 
> Now about the case in question, the teacher was killed by an angry student when he showed abusive cartoons to his class.
> 
> The teacher is burning in Hellfire for disrespecting the Prophet of Allah swt.
> 
> The youth, though overstepped his limit, gained shahadat due to his niyyah which was to defend the honor of Rasulullah saws..
> 
> He did not do so due to a personal slight, but proved his love of Rasulullah saws.
> 
> He is in Jannat ul Firdous. As Allama Iqbal said of Ghazi Ilm ud Deen. "He has surpassed us."
> 
> I admit what he did should not be emulated, I myself would have advised him against it, but now that the deed is done, I won't condemn him either.
> 
> He is Shaheed.
> 
> 
> 
> Anjem Choudry comes to mind.








He gave his life for our beloved Prophet (pbuh). I wish I had even 0.01% of his courage and bravery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Sure he wasn't a racist. Do you think he would have said or done something like that against blacks or Jews?



When it comes to Islam, we don't have to explain such things to Atheists like this poster.

If he gets out of line report, otherwise do not give him any attention.

I have been there with this user and there is only a black hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> When it comes to Islam, we don't have to explain such things to Atheists like this poster.
> 
> If he gets out of line report, otherwise do not give him any attention.
> 
> I have been there with this user and there is only a black hole.





This black hole seems to exist with all atheists I have ever come across my whole life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Salmanov said:


> or maybe the follwers of religion of peace shouldnt act like savages when someone mock their religion



Perhaps France should show some spine and boycott savage Islamic nations? What is up with drawing cartoons and burning holy books? It seems some Western nations like France want to ridicule and hate certain religions and peoples, but also pretend that everything is just fine. Very conflicted mindset if you ask me.

The onus is on France. When you have the inspiration to draw cartoons to send a message of hate to more than a billion people around the world one should also be ready to go one step further and boycott all relations with the Islamic world. Thus far I have only seen pathetic reactions from France. Some meaningless protests and expulsion of people.



Salmanov said:


> I don’t think the teacher was racist he was trying to explain the freedom of speech from what I know



What would you say about Charlie Hebdo? Are they practicing or abusing freedom of speech?

What do the French really want? Do they want to start a race and religious war in their country by continuously mocking and hating a specific group of people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> So let us recount, shall we.
> 
> A Hindu troll and known Islamophobe opens a thread on a controversial topic. Myriad of Indian members come to abuse and harass Muslims and Pakistanis.
> 
> When we report him and he faces pressure, he opens another thread on the same topic. Indian trolls abuse and harass Muslims and Pakistanis there.
> 
> Now a bunch of them are given warnings and bans, so what was the point?
> 
> Did Hindu Indians succeed in creating a narrative which puts Islam and Muslims at a disadvantage? No.
> 
> Now about the case in question, the teacher was killed by an angry student when he showed abusive cartoons to his class.
> 
> The teacher is burning in Hellfire for disrespecting the Prophet of Allah swt.
> 
> The youth, though overstepped his limit, gained shahadat due to his niyyah which was to defend the honor of Rasulullah saws..
> 
> He did not do so due to a personal slight, but proved his love of Rasulullah saws.
> 
> He is in Jannat ul Firdous. As Allama Iqbal said of Ghazi Ilm ud Deen. "He has surpassed us."
> 
> I admit what he did should not be emulated, I myself would have advised him against it, but now that the deed is done, I won't condemn him either.
> 
> He is Shaheed.
> 
> 
> 
> Anjem Choudry comes to mind.



You know very well indians are used to bash us. For them every occasion is golden opportunity.
We are on an open to public forum so we should not expect something different from them.

talking about the terrorist, when his act bring more insults on our prophet, what kind of love is this ?

And it’s exactly what one of the caricature was about ! Some of the people who love Muhammad (PBUH) show their love in a such dumb way...

ok we don’t draw pic of our prophet, but they are not us, they have their own relation to the religion, they have their own history, the bloody one with wars of religions, they have their own nightmare, they have their own regulated “freedom of speech”, which many Muslims don’t understand.
They have their own laws, and if a little bit intelligent Muslims can use those laws for own interest. But many Muslims chose the wrong way... I agree some of non Muslims are using sensibility of Muslims to push us in corner and provoke us. But have a look at the Jewish people, they were also provoked, pushed in corner etc, but with patience they won their place among french nation. And they practice freely their religion. What is sabr (patience) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Vortex said:


> You know very well indians are used to bash us. For them every occasion is golden opportunity.
> We are on an open to public forum so we should not expect something different from them.
> 
> talking about the terrorist, when his act bring more insults on our prophet, what kind of love is this ?
> 
> And it’s exactly what one of the caricature was about ! Some of the people who love Muhammad (PBUH) show their love in a such dumb way...
> 
> ok we don’t draw pic of our prophet, but they are not us, they have their own relation to the religion, they have their own history, the bloody one with wars of religions, they have their own nightmare, they have their own regulated “freedom of speech”, which many Muslims don’t understand.
> They have their own laws, and if a little bit intelligent Muslims can use those laws for own interest. But many Muslims chose the wrong way... I agree some of non Muslims are using sensibility of Muslims to push us in corner and provoke us. But have a look at the Jewish people, they were also provoked, pushed in corner etc, but with patience they won their place among french nation. And they practice freely their religion. What is sabr (patience) ?



The Jews reminded the Europeans of their crimes. The Europeans were willing to accept their crimes. Don't expect Westerners to accept other crimes committed against various other nations or peoples. This was a one in a million thing.

We can all agree that resorting to killing is not the solution. What is the solution? There are no other solutions. The sole purpose of these cartoons is to hate and provoke. It is plain bullying with the malicious intent to hurt feelings and anger people. Some are crazy enough to retaliate. I hate to say this, but don't expect any good from this provocation. I am afraid this won't be the end. The provocation will continue and so will the reactions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Dalit said:


> The Jews reminded the Europeans of their crimes. The Europeans were willing to accept their crimes. Don't expect Westerners to accept other crimes committed against various other nations.



No they accepted their crimes against their *own* *people* who happened to be Jewish.

it’s quite difficult for every country to accept crimes against others.
And Jewish reminded them their crimes with intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Vortex said:


> No they accepted their crimes against their *own* *people* who happened to be Jewish.
> 
> it’s quite difficult for every country to accept crimes against others.
> And Jewish reminded them their crimes with intelligence.



That is true. They accepted crimes committed against their own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Dalit said:


> Perhaps France should show some spine and boycott savage Islamic nations? What is up with drawing cartoons and burning holy books? It seems some Western nations like France want to ridicule and hate certain religions and peoples, but also pretend that everything is just fine. Very conflicted mindset if you ask me.
> 
> The onus is on France. When you have the inspiration to draw cartoons to send a message of hate to more than a billion people around the world one should also be ready to go one step further and boycott all relations with the Islamic world. Thus far I have only seen pathetic reactions from France. Some meaningless protests and expulsion of people.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you say about Charlie Hebdo? Are they practicing or abusing freedom of speech?
> 
> What do the French really want? Do they want to start a race and religious war in their country by continuously mocking and hating a specific group of people?


No but they should kick any ethnic or religion that doesn’t agree with the French values as for a religious war if any scumbag try to do anything they will see a new crusades with inquisitions or new right wing with holocaust

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Dalit said:


> The Jews reminded the Europeans of their crimes. The Europeans were willing to accept their crimes. Don't expect Westerners to accept other crimes committed against various other nations or peoples.



The europeans accept it primarily because Hitler got defeated by the allies and they wantd to defame the axis as much as they could and leverage it out for their political aims. Jews like rothschild control finances of europe, without jews, europe would be poor, so another reason why jew narrative plays

I have watched a video where an israeli jew complains that he couldn't visit europe without facing anti-semitism, so from the inside the europeans hate jews, its only political leverage jews extract out from the western elites.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Salmanov said:


> No but they should kick any ethnic or religion that doesn’t agree with the French values as for a religious war if any scumbag try to do anything they will see a new crusades with inquisitions or new right wing with holocaust



You are not answering the question. The cartoon that Charlie Hebdo has published obviously sends a message of rejection towards Muslims. Since France celebrates the cartoons it is admitting its bias towards Muslims. It is doing all of this under the garb of freedom of speech. We get it. France hates Muslims, Islam and its prophet. The point has been made crystal clear. There is no confusion or ambiguity. Even the French government has shown approval for the cartoons. Fine.

Why doesn't France break relations with Muslim states? Isn't that the next logical step? If you are willing to draw cartoons and burn the Quran to show contempt towards ALL Muslims and their prophet why have any diplomatic relations with Muslim states? Why this duplicity? Why not put money where the mouth is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

aryadravida said:


> Your religion doesnt make sense too to billions of people...does that mean teachers of those faithsshould be allowed to insult mohammad and islam in a classroom? No...never.
> your comment shows how insensitive and how fanatic you have become...it is extremely despicable for teachers to talk evil of any religion in a classroom where children who have tender and sensitive minds are present.
> I am all for insulting and criticising religions but not in classrooms, at least in school classrooms.




Sure it does....why else would Islam be the only religion in the world increasing in terms of conversion rate?

Have you tried to understand Islam?


Give it a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Itachi said:


> Sure it does....why else would Islam be the only religion in the world increasing in terms of conversion rate?
> 
> Have you tried to understand Islam?
> 
> 
> Give it a try.



If he ever got out of his poop bath he could then at least try...









Cow poop bath is yet another coronavirus ‘cure’


Don’t have a cow? Fearing coronavirus, three men and one boy in Hiriyur, India, were filmed taking a dip in a bath filled with cow poop. “The whole world is terrified of the deadly viru…




nypost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

W.11 said:


> The europeans accept it primarily because Hitler got defeated by the allies and they wantd to defame the axis as much as they could and leverage it out for their political aims. Jews like rothschild control finances of europe, without jews, europe would be poor, so another reason why jew narrative plays




nazi party took money from the rothschilds
hitler himself was potentially of rotschild descent

its an open secret that once austria became part of germany the nazis allowed nathaniel rothschild (an influential jew - the type that hitler kept complaining about) to run away without any harassment or inconvenience.

its all a charade. these whites were always the tools of the chosen.

its worse today however - given how white evangelicals literally worship athiest jews


----------



## Salmanov

Dalit said:


> You are not answering the question. The cartoon that Charlie Hebdo has published obviously sends a message of rejection towards Muslims. Since France celebrates the cartoons it is admitting its bias towards Muslims. It is doing all of this under the garb of freedom of speech. We get it. France hates Muslims, Islam and its prophet. The point has been made crystal clear. There is no confusion or ambiguity. Even the French government has shown approval for the cartoons. Fine.
> 
> Why doesn't France break relations with Muslim states? Isn't that the next logical step? If you are willing to draw cartoons and burn the Quran to show contempt towards ALL Muslims and their prophet why have any diplomatic relations with Muslim states? Why this duplicity? Why not put money where the mouth is?


The same magazine that published dozens cartoons against Jesus and no one got offended

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Why will this teacher dwell into such a sensitive issue? He should know how emotional Muslims can be when it comes to their religion and even more so prophet. Seriously I don't know how stupid some people can be. Just because you have freedom of expression doesn't means you will.indulge in something which will CERTAINLY take your life away. We have already seen this in many cases before. All those who dared touch on such an issue never lived to tall the tale. Lol
So westerners should avoid any such debate or depiction of Mohammed, since lives are at stake. Before you indulge into something you should know the reaction of your target audience. They can do this with Christians or even Buddhist groups etc and still get away with it, however Muslims are a no go area, they should know this by now. The fact that they still indulge in this can only mean they have a death sentence. 🤦🏾‍♂️

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adonis

PradoTLC said:


> Yes it does. You clearly dont know any thing about islam.
> 
> *1. Chaos?.. you mean you people?.. sure. vietnam, GW1 &2, WW1 , WW2, Colonization, Belgium brutality in congo, Gujrat massacre, Hebron massacre, New Zealand massacre, rape of Nanking etc etc clearly those people who conducted those crimes against humanity follow a very religion.*
> 
> as they clearly believed in a very shitty faith ....
> 
> 
> 
> now for these western infidels blacks came from a lessor faith.... can you name their crappy religion?
> View attachment 680960
> 
> • This photo was taken in 1955 during
> Belgium's occupation of the Congo, and the story of the picture is that a Belgian father brought an African child as a gift for his daughters to entertain them.
> • It is known that Belgium killed between 10 and 15 million Congolese in the fifty years of its colonization of this African country.
> • One of the tragedies that history cannot forget is that they cut off the hands of thousands of children as a punishment for any of them who did not succeed in collecting the required quantity of agricultural crops until Congo was called the "country of severed hands."



No mate...With Chaos I meant Al Queda, ISIS, Taliban, LeT, Hezbullah, ISIL, ..as well as brutal suppression of people during expansion of Caliphates, forced brutal conversion of people etc. Have a long list, if you wish.

Yes, western colonising powers did some atrocities but then we said sorry and today give equal rights to these people, give them preference in jobs, respect and adapt their culture .... tell me one Islamic country that does it?... Your ancestors despite living in India for centuries, oppressing non-Muslims...couldn't learn to co-exist with them and hence formed a separate state.... You make mosques in west, get equal rights, get to speak against non-Muslims...can non-Muslims have these privileges in Islamic countries....
Problem is mind-set....you think Muslims are superior..and that's the root cause of conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

Interesting:








'Anti-Semitic' satire divides literary Paris


A controversial columnist's aside about Nicolas Sarkozy's son and a Jewish heiress has reignited old embers. By Jason Burke




www.theguardian.com













Siné - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Charlie Hebdo once fired a cartoonist because of antisemitism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adonis

mike2000 is back said:


> Why will this teacher dwell into such a sensitive issue? He should know how emotional Muslims can be when it comes to their religion and even more so prophet. Seriously I don't know how stupid some people can be. Just because you have freedom of expression doesn't means you will.indulge in something which will CERTAINLY take your life away. We have already seen this in many cases before. All those who dared touch on such an issue never lived to tall the tale. Lol
> So westerners should avoid any such debate or depiction of Mohammed, since lives are at stake. Before you indulge into something you should know the reaction of your target audience. They can do this with Christians or even Buddhist groups etc and still get away with it, however Muslims are a no go area, they should know this by now. The fact that they still indulge in this can only mean they have a death sentence. 🤦🏾‍♂️



How much Muslims are sensitive about other religions?....you can see this forum as an example.....

Problem is, in the past this rigidity and radical thinking was ignored..but now west is waking up...you will see the reaction soon....radicals will be kicked out, concessions in the name of religion will not be accommodated..and thought process/cultural adaption to western values will be tested before granting residency or citizenship..this filth needs to be cleaned..ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

aryadravida said:


> such videos dont mean anything...i can post tens of videos muslims converting to hinduism....moreover hinduism is not a religion at all...it is amalgamation of different philosophies,animistic religions,vedic religion etc etc...you just don't understand it as the way you see definition of religion is entirely different.
> Anyway I am an agnostic and dont worship any god....All I am saying is it let's not hurt the sensitive minds of children by criticising religion in classrooms...let's keep religion out of schools.




lol...a few hopeless cases that were never true muslims in the first place...most of these cases are fake.

the fact is Islam is fastest growing religion in ten and thousands because of clearly superior attributes,


aryadravida said:


> Anyway I am an agnostic and dont worship any god....




congrats at least you are not worshipping the wrong god.. ie hendoo god


Adonis said:


> No mate...With Chaos I meant Al Queda, ISIS, Taliban, LeT, Hezbullah, ISIL,




So?... these are you creations. deal with it.

Except for Kashmir freedom fighters they attack the indian army.. perfectly legitimate.




Adonis said:


> ..as well as brutal suppression of people during expansion of Caliphates, forced brutal conversion of people etc. Have a long list, if you wish.




non sense.

if it ever was force how come critters like you are still alive?... and why havent we converted back to those non sense religions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

Adonis said:


> How much Muslims are sensitive about other religions?....you can see this forum as an example.....
> 
> Problem is, in the past this rigidity and radical thinking was ignored..but now west is waking up...you will see the reaction soon....radicals will be kicked out, concessions in the name of religion will not be accommodated..and thought process/cultural adaption to western values will be tested before granting residency or citizenship..this filth needs to be cleaned..ASAP.



Just last year on the same day, Kamlesh Tiwari was murdered for the same "crime" in India. 

Only difference is no political leader in India spoke up for him. Their was no Media outrage or cry over his murder.


----------



## PradoTLC

mike2000 is back said:


> Why will this teacher dwell into such a sensitive issue? He should know how emotional Muslims can be when it comes to their religion and even more so prophet. Seriously I don't know how stupid some people can be. Just because you have freedom of expression doesn't means you will.indulge in something which will CERTAINLY take your life away. We have already seen this in many cases before. All those who dared touch on such an issue never lived to tall the tale. Lol
> So westerners should avoid any such debate or depiction of Mohammed, since lives are at stake. Before you indulge into something you should know the reaction of your target audience. They can do this with Christians or even Buddhist groups etc and still get away with it, however Muslims are a no go area, they should know this by now. The fact that they still indulge in this can only mean they have a death sentence. 🤦🏾‍♂️



I think there is no issue concerning debate, debates among scholars is highly encouraged .. however trying to deliberately invoke to start trouble is something else...

keep in mind it was the colonial english that brought in the blasphemy laws in the subcontinent.


Dalit said:


> The Europeans were willing to accept their crimes.




they only accepted their crimes becos the Americans forced them to so... europeans in general used to persecute jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Vortex said:


> You know very well indians are used to bash us. For them every occasion is golden opportunity.
> We are on an open to public forum so we should not expect something different from them.
> 
> talking about the terrorist, when his act bring more insults on our prophet, what kind of love is this ?
> 
> And it’s exactly what one of the caricature was about ! Some of the people who love Muhammad (PBUH) show their love in a such dumb way...
> 
> ok we don’t draw pic of our prophet, but they are not us, they have their own relation to the religion, they have their own history, the bloody one with wars of religions, they have their own nightmare, they have their own regulated “freedom of speech”, which many Muslims don’t understand.
> They have their own laws, and if a little bit intelligent Muslims can use those laws for own interest. But many Muslims chose the wrong way... I agree some of non Muslims are using sensibility of Muslims to push us in corner and provoke us. But have a look at the Jewish people, they were also provoked, pushed in corner etc, but with patience they won their place among french nation. And they practice freely their religion. What is sabr (patience) ?



Their treatment of Muslims is different than others. We are a scapegoat for all their problems.

Muslims should seriously think about leaving France, and in the near future, move to Muslim majority areas and secure them.



Vortex said:


> No they accepted their crimes against their *own* *people* who happened to be Jewish.
> 
> it’s quite difficult for every country to accept crimes against others.
> And Jewish reminded them their crimes with intelligence.



There was an agenda. Israel was part of it, and controlling Muslim countries was another. These people do not have altruistic intentions.




Iltutmish said:


> Interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Anti-Semitic' satire divides literary Paris
> 
> 
> A controversial columnist's aside about Nicolas Sarkozy's son and a Jewish heiress has reignited old embers. By Jason Burke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siné - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Hebdo once fired a cartoonist because of antisemitism.



Quite interesting then that they use Nazi era caricatures of Jews and repackage them to use on Muslims.
-----

The expected has happened. Their media is mostly absent on this incident.

*Police investigate after two women stabbed in incident under Eiffel Tower*


Paris firefighters confirmed on Tuesday to AFP that they intervened around 20:50 in Paris on Sunday to rescue two women.

No information about the incident was initially released by authorities, which led to some criticism from online users.


It follows rising tensions in France over the beheading of history teacher Samuel Paty in the Paris suburbs last Friday.

Members of the country's Muslim community have complained of increased Islamophobia caused by a government clampdown on mosques and Muslim organisations.

On Tuesday, French President Emmanuel Macron announced that the "Cheikh Yassine Collective" would be dissolved due to its "direct" implication in the attack on Samuel Paty, and stated that further measures against radical Islam are to be taken in the coming days.









Police investigate after two women stabbed under Eiffel Tower


French police are investigating after two women were stabbed on Sunday near the Eiffel Tower in Paris, in an altercation involving racist insults.




www.euronews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Vortex

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Their treatment of Muslims is different than others. We are a scapegoat for all their problems.
> 
> Muslims should seriously think about leaving France, and in the near future, move to Muslim majority areas and secure them.



No their treatment of us wasn’t different but we made them to treat us differently by our own mistakes.






Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> There was an agenda. Israel was part of it, and controlling Muslim countries was another. These people do not have altruistic intentions.



Every country has its own agenda. Don’t doubt about it.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> The expected has happened. Their media is mostly absent on this incident.




And you thought dumb and extremists exist only among one community?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Vortex said:


> o their treatment of us wasn’t different but we made them to treat us differently by our own mistakes.



If you study their history, they always need someone to hate.

Here in the US, Native Americans, Blacks, Italians, Irish, Japanese, Chinese, Latinos, and now Muslims have faced this.



Vortex said:


> very country has its own agenda. Don’t doubt about it.



Yeh bhi sach hai.



Vortex said:


> And you thought dumb and extremists exist only among one community?



Yes, but wearing hijab is not equal to posting nudes and abusive images of a religious figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green disc

It’s all orientated to make our values look oppressing and their values symbolise freedom


----------



## terry5

Vikki said:


> *France teacher attack: Rallies held to honour beheaded Samuel Paty*
> 
> 18 October 2020
> Europe
> Share this with Email Share this with Facebook Share this with Twitter Share this with Whatsapp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video captionRallies in Paris, Toulouse, Lyon and other French cities in support of Samuel Paty
> Thousands have attended rallies across France in honour of Samuel Paty, the teacher beheaded after showing cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad to his pupils.
> People in the Place de la République in Paris carried the slogan "Je suis enseignant" (I am a teacher), with PM Jean Castex saying: "We are France!"
> A man named as Abdoulakh A was shot dead by police on Friday after killing Mr Paty close to his school near Paris.
> An 11th person has now been arrested as part of the investigation.
> No details have been given about the arrest. Four close relatives of the suspect were detained shortly after the killing. Six more people were held on Saturday, including the father of a pupil at the school and a preacher described by French media as a radical Islamist.
> President Emmanuel Macron said the attack bore all the hallmarks of an "Islamist terrorist attack" and the teacher had been murdered because he "taught freedom of expression".
> The murder comes as a trial over the 2015 attack on Charlie Hebdo - a satirical magazine that has published cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad - is under way.
> *Where have the rallies been taking place?*
> The Place de la République in Paris filled with people rallying in support of Mr Paty, 47. Mr Castex and Paris Mayor Anne Hidalgo joined them.
> The square was the scene of a huge demonstration in which 1.5 million people showed solidarity with Charlie Hebdo following the deadly attack of January 2015.
> One protester on Sunday carried a sign reading "zero tolerance to all enemies of the Republic", another "I am a professor. I'm thinking of you, Samuel."
> Image copyrightAFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image captionSamuel Paty, a well-liked teacher, had been threatened over showing the cartoons
> Another told Le Figaro she was a French Muslim who was at the rally to express her disgust at the latest killing.
> A minute's silence was followed by the playing of the Marseillaise. All the protesters were wearing masks to protect from coronavirus.
> Mr Castex tweeted the rendition of the anthem, along with the words "you do not scare us... we are France!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education Minister Jean-Michel Blanquer said France would succeed in defeating the enemies of democracy if it were united and that all teachers in France needed support.
> Nathalie, a teacher from Chelles who was at the Paris rally, told Le Monde she was there because she had "realised you can die of teaching".
> In Lille, people carried banners and placards with the simple words "I am Samuel".
> 
> Thousands of people also gathered in Place Bellecour in Lyon to pay their respects, with another large turnout in Nantes.
> 
> Demonstrations are also being held in Toulouse, Strasbourg, Marseille, Bordeaux and elsewhere.
> 
> Image copyrightREUTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image captionOne banner read: "They will not behead the Republic"
> In addition to Sunday's demonstrations, there will be a national tribute paid to Mr Paty on Wednesday.
> 
> On Saturday, Tareq Oubrou, imam of a mosque in Bordeaux, told France Inter: "A civilisation does not kill an innocent person, barbarism does."
> *What happened on Friday?*
> Anti-terrorism prosecutor Jean-François Ricard said that the suspect, who lived in the Normandy town of Évreux, about 100km (60 miles) from the murder scene, went to Mr Paty's school in Conflans-Sainte-Honorine on Friday afternoon and asked students to point out the teacher.
> 
> Abdoulakh A, an 18-year-old born in Moscow of Chechen origin, had no apparent connection with the teacher or the school.
> 
> He followed Mr Paty as he walked home from work. The suspect used a knife to attack the teacher in the head, and then beheaded him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video captionJean-Michel Blanquer: "What happened is beyond words"
> Witnesses are said to have heard the attacker shout "Allahu Akbar", or "God is Greatest".
> 
> As police approached him, he fired at them with an airgun. Officers returned fire, hitting him nine times. A 30cm-long (12in) blade was found close by.
> 
> Authorities said the man had been before courts but only on minor misdemeanour charges.
> 
> *What's the latest in the investigation?*
> Mr Ricard said Mr Paty had been the target of threats since he showed the cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad during a class about freedom of speech.
> 
> As he had done in similar lessons in recent years, Mr Paty, a history and geography teacher, advised Muslim students to look away if they thought they might be offended.
> 
> 
> Blasphemy row in France over teen's post on Islam
> Charlie Hebdo republishes Muhammad cartoons
> Charlie Hebdo attack: Three days of terror
> Paris attacks: 'I am not Charlie'
> A parent of one of the pupils reacted angrily, and went to the school to complain.
> 
> He and another man who accompanied him - Abdelhakim Sefrioui, a preacher and activist - made videos calling Mr Paty a "voyou" (thug) and demanding his suspension.
> 
> Mr Sefrioui has reportedly been known to French intelligence services for years. Both he and the father are now in custody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France teacher attack: Rallies held to honour beheaded Samuel Paty
> 
> 
> Samuel Paty was murdered after showing cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad in class.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to see entire France is standing up against this barbarism .
> But what I fear is Indians may also be at the receiving end of hate of europe if this continues.
> Because a layman in european cant distinguish an Arab, a pakistani from an indian..they may thought a random indian in europe as a muslim.
> Sikhs especially may have to deal with this problem more.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Microsoft said:


> Do you know of cause and effect? What caused destabilization of Iraq? What caused destabilization of Libya? What caused destabilization of entire Middle East or Latin America or North Africa or West Africa? Then look at the effects of all these destabilizations which happens to include refugees and mass migration.


The destabilization of Iraq was caused by the Baath party which did not accept no longer being in power.
The destabilization of Syria is caused by the KSA/Iran conflict.
The destabilization in North Africa was caused by Tunisia which showed the rest of the Arab world that Arab states can become modern states. When it spread dictators responded with violence.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> So you think Daesh are Arabs? Quite an interesting conspiracy theory you have right there.
> 
> 
> Welcome back brother, good to see you.


Daesh coming from Europe are primarily of Arab ancestry but there are also Somalians and from former USSR republics.


----------



## Microsoft

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The destabilization of Iraq was caused by the Baath party which did not accept no longer being in power.
> The destabilization of Syria is caused by the KSA/Iran conflict.
> The destabilization in North Africa was caused by Tunisia which showed the rest of the Arab world that Arab states can become modern states. When it spread dictators responded with violence.



And yet western countries were directly involved in all of these conflicts. For what reason?

Where were those WMDs in Iraq?
Whose forces were uninvited in Libya to overthrow Gaddafi?
Who holds a colonial vice grip over Africa and "mysteriously" makes vanish any ruler not under their thumb?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imadul

I have a different view on the subject of blasphemy against the Messenger SAW. 
I look at it differently. Anyone who speaks derogatory things according to whatever thought process they have does not insult the Messenger SAW. 
Why?
If during day time someone says it is night and that sun is useless because it is hot!. Does this saying insults Sun? It does not change the fact that it is day and sun provides light for life to go on.
Muslims should not think saying derogatory remarks about the Messenger or caricatures insult the Messenger. It does not do a thing on the Greatness of the Messenger.
Specifically, after the Battle of Badr, Quraish notable leader Suhail Ben Amr became a POW. Suhail was an unequalled orator and poet and will compose poetry against the Messenger SAW. Umar Ben Khattab RA suggested to that his two front teeth be extracted so he could not speak properly, a very humiliating matter for an Arab as language and its mastery was their pride, but Messenger said, No. "If I will defile his face God will defile my face." This is recorded in many early history books including Ibn Hisham.
So Messenger did not consider that blasphemy against Him warrants execution. 
Amr Ben Hisham later accepted Islam and Martyred in the Battle of Yarmouk.

Quran says, "And We have raised your name", in Surah Alam Nashrah.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Microsoft said:


> And yet western countries were directly involved in all of these conflicts. For what reason?
> 
> Where were those WMDs in Iraq?
> Whose forces were uninvited in Libya to overthrow Gaddafi?
> Who holds a colonial vice grip over Africa and "mysteriously" makes vanish any ruler not under their thumb?


Saddam got the US involved for real in the Middle East.
The population of Europe was in uproar over Gaddaffi mass murdering his own people, and demanded that their government put a stop to that. After Gaddaffi was shot in the gutter by his own people NATO left and then the Islamists tried (like everywhere else) a power grab. They were making Libya a hell hole.
Obama wisely avoided Syria in the beginning, but when ”Free Syrian Army” appeared to become a realistic opposition, they were begging for help and the US responded. 95% of the support for anti-Assad forces came from KSA and the Gulf states.
Robert Mugabe was not under the thumb of the West, and did not vanish.
The world would have been better if he vanished 20 years ago.


----------



## Goenitz

Adonis said:


> No mate...With Chaos I meant Al Queda, ISIS, Taliban, LeT, Hezbullah, ISIL, ..as well as brutal suppression of people during expansion of Caliphates, forced brutal conversion of people etc. Have a long list, if you wis


All these one way or another funded by US intelligence.. especially FSA, and ISIS too.. In today's age US dropped supplies at wrong place, and ISIS took them. US/UK invasion and decade old sanction, made the Iraq hell. What do you expect to come out of hell! Angels? Surely, extreme radicalism would spread in such environment..

Anyway, the teacher should know that *18* years old students are emotional, violent and irrational. It is like, you go to bar, full of MANU supporters, and cheer when RM scores a goal.

Any sensible thing requires, respective audience. If you are a classical singer, and sing in a rock concert, surely you will trolled.


imadul said:


> I look at it differently. Anyone who speaks derogatory things according to whatever thought process they have does not insult the Messenger SAW.


They are independent.. Plus they are gone. But sentiments of livings are hurt. So it is not muslims think that gora has said something so, there is lesser value of our Holy, but they hurt us emotionally. Not similar, but using 'n' words for african, hurt them emotionally, not physically. This remind of them the slaver time. British used o call our forefather 'baboons' BTW, and not 'n' word.


A.P. Richelieu said:


> The population of Europe was in uproar over Gaddaffi mass murdering his own people, and demanded that their government put a stop to that.


So when your propel are helping Ukrainians, Uighur, as there are lots of reports that they are being mistreated?
You attacked stable government on what? on your people feelings!!!! and fake reports? like WMDs in Iraq?
NATO created a mess in africa, and ME and blame the remaining effected people, that why they are so radical. After WW1 German went so poor that fathers became pimp. Poverty/lawlessness/fear makes people deprive of empathy. See the brawl over toilet paper on the onset of COVID. Learned/civilised people were fighting like savages.


----------



## Vortex

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> If you study their history, they always need someone to hate.
> 
> Here in the US, Native Americans, Blacks, Italians, Irish, Japanese, Chinese, Latinos, and now Muslims have faced this.



And tomorrow it will someone else. Yes they hated, they hate, and they will. 
But look, people who were hated are now well integrated, despite having their own religion, all depends on your own intellect/intelligence. If you are dumb then don’t cry if you fail. 



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Yes, but wearing hijab is not equal to posting nudes and abusive images of a religious figure.



Again it depends on how you present your point of view. With intelligence or like a donkey. 

Few days ago I had a discussion with someone ( a french professor of art on french forum ) about the freedom of expression, the freedom of women etc and at some point it bifurcated toward the art painting and especially the body of women, french (professor of art) was saying to me that the guy who painted the “origin of the world” had more respect for women and participated for their freedom. 

I replied him : yes it’s up to us men to tell women what should be their way of freedom. Yeah the guy who painted it was saying to women look I paint your sexual part to make you free. How could be he sure that women wanted their body exposed like that for their freedom ? How could you be sure women today want that ? 

Guess what ? 

This professor of art run away from discussion! 

If you express logically your point of view, it’s them who will be cornered. Not you !

But if you don’t use your brain, then be sure, you will be defeated in every sense. 

That is what is happening because of our jahil people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Saddam got the US involved for real in the Middle East.
> The population of Europe was in uproar over Gaddaffi mass murdering his own people, and demanded that their government put a stop to that. After Gaddaffi was shot in the gutter by his own people NATO left and then the Islamists tried (like everywhere else) a power grab. They were making Libya a hell hole.
> Obama wisely avoided Syria in the beginning, but when ”Free Syrian Army” appeared to become a realistic opposition, they were begging for help and the US responded. 95% of the support for anti-Assad forces came from KSA and the Gulf states.
> Robert Mugabe was not under the thumb of the West, and did not vanish.
> The world would have been better if he vanished 20 years ago.



1) But why did the US/UK get involved in Iraq? What do you mean Saddam "got" US involved?
2) I'm sure they were in an uproar but the end result is the same. There's a lot more than just Syria that destabilized the ME due to western intervention, the biggest being the "creation" of Israel. 
3) Like you said Mugabe wasn't good for Africa he was a menace so he was allowed to live. BTW I'm referring more to the Ivory Coast area and countries that were under French colonial rule.


----------



## Adonis

PradoTLC said:


> So?... these are you creations. deal with it.
> 
> *1. Except for Kashmir freedom fighters they attack the indian army.. perfectly legitimate.*
> 
> non sense.
> 
> *2. if it ever was force how come critters like you are still alive?... and why havent we converted back to those non sense religions?*



1. Legitimate per you not per world....you can keep your notion with you, while world is prosecuting your likes and countries....enjoy being in grey list for terror financing.

2. Are you allowed to decide on conversion per Islam? You will be hacked to death per it. Also, your religion does not call for thinking but to believe what is told....so you don't have any visibility and understanding on other religion to compare or decide...be Happy.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Microsoft said:


> 1) But why did the US/UK get involved in Iraq? What do you mean Saddam "got" US involved?
> 2) I'm sure they were in an uproar but the end result is the same. There's a lot more than just Syria that destabilized the ME due to western intervention, the biggest being the "creation" of Israel.
> 3) Like you said Mugabe wasn't good for Africa he was a menace so he was allowed to live. BTW I'm referring more to the Ivory Coast area and countries that were under French colonial rule.


Certainly the US would not have a lot of troops in the ME nor in Iraq, if Saddam had not invade Quwait. They would have left a long time ago, if the islamists had not tried to grab power through violence.
Syria was destabilized by Assad which cheated so bad at the elections that even the Russian foreign minister called the elections a joke. When Syrians protested it became primarily a battleground between KSA and Iran with Turkey lurking around.
The US had much less impact - maybe 5% of the support came from the US.
Syria is primarily a homegrown problem in the ME.
The US has mostly been fighting the Daesh in Syria.


----------



## Green disc

Beheading is a terrible crime, but strangely, France has a museum with 18 thousand human skulls
France boasts of displaying the heads of the revolutionaries from Algeria, Tunisia and several of its colonies...
This museum is ′′ Musée de l ' Homme ′′ unfortunately
Still around to this people day in Paris!!!


----------



## Salmanov

AViet said:


> The victim was free to insult others' belief and the boy was free to kill him (if he was rich enough to buy the court, he would be sentenced for 20 years and jailed for 10 years). That's Western freedom of expression, as far as I understand.
> 
> This is primitive, jungle type of freedom.
> 
> When will Europe become less childish?. It is rich, but it behaves exactly like a spoiled teenager, who believe everything he does are rational and good for the world.


Showing cartoon and killing are not the same but when the scumbags make the teacher equal to murdering scum thats tell you much about the religion of peace🤣


----------



## Menthol

Does someone actually understand what the religious teach about?

For a slight mistake, someone is doing a huge sin for humanity and heaven.


A vicious soul is only suitable for a place where vicious and violence are reigning.

We all know what place it is.

Even if the place doesn't exist, we will create it by our own character and behavior.


For a friendly and peaceful soul is suitable for a peaceful and friendly place.


There's no use in twisting the words in Holy Book to justify our action.

Because the reality is not judged by the words, but by the reality as it is.

When we die, we all are naked, showing everything about us, words can't even hide it.

So what is the usefulness of twisting words to justify our action then?

We are as what we are, the reality.


----------

